# Island Feedback and Showcase Thread



## Chris (Mar 31, 2021)

Terra-forming in ACNH is both a blessing and a headache. Sometimes people want an opinion on what to do with an empty space, opinions on where to place something, or just want a pat on the back for completing an area they've worked hard all week on. This is the space where you are free to post screenshots of your island and ask for specific feedback without it getting lost in-between people's pictures of villager birthday parties and funny costumes over in the *Screenshot and Video Share Hub* thread.

General notes:

You are welcome to post screenshots.
You are welcome to share your dream address in your post.
To get the most helpful feedback it is good to be specific about what you are looking for.
Have fun and don't forget to wear a hardhat!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Mar 31, 2021)

I guess I'll dust off this thread.

People with this peninsula shape, what have you done with yours? I'm at a total loss and can't seem to do anything with it due to how narrow it is. I have a different spot for my lighthouse so I don't want to do that. It barely fits on there anyway.







Ignore the tiny bit of terraforming on there, that was my last attempt which ended up with me more or less barricading the entire thing off out of frustration.​


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 31, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 31, 2021)

If anyone has the time, and would like to, I would love some feedback on my main island. I'm considering remodeling it for the 3rd time but I'm not too sure. I keep seeing other peoples islands and they're so pretty, kinda feel like mine is a bit bland, but anyway, DA is below, if you'd like to take a look at Tarasaigh


----------



## maria110 (Mar 31, 2021)

I need some gothic island entryway ideas and inspo, please.  I reset my island and was lucky to get an airport whose walkway is directly lined up with the center of the resident services plaza.  There's also a fair amount of distance between the two, so there could be something cool there. The area is about 12 spaces wide and 14 spaces tall.


----------



## annex (Mar 31, 2021)

I wish I could post pics.

I would love some feedback on my houses. I made an apartment building for the npc's that live in town. I have rooms for...

Tom Nook and Timmy and Tommy
All three Able sisters
Blather
The Dal brothers
Isabelle.

I worked really hard on this and also would love some feedback on my other homes, which include...

A sunflower room
Groovy room
Fancy hotel
Southwestern kitchen, bathroom and living room
Bait and tackle shop
And there's lots more.

I also wouldn't mind feedback on the town. I have a big campsite and fishing area that I spent over a year perfecting, and the rest of the town is well decorated. It's colorful and fun.

DA- 0700-5178-8683.


----------



## annex (Mar 31, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Okay its been a full year since I made my island and I would love to hear what everyone thinks about it. I really was hesitated to do this but now I feel more open to hear feedback:
> View attachment 365298


I've visited your town two times. I love the kingdom hearts patterns and the houses were fun too. Great town.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 31, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 31, 2021)

Is this thread just for exterior design only? Can interior designs be posted in here too?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 31, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## annex (Mar 31, 2021)

TheRevienne said:


> If anyone has the time, and would like to, I would love some feedback on my main island. I'm considering remodeling it for the 3rd time but I'm not too sure. I keep seeing other peoples islands and they're so pretty, kinda feel like mine is a bit bland, but anyway, DA is below, if you'd like to take a look at Tarasaigh
> 
> View attachment 365308


The entrance is simple and pretty. I love it. The Japanese area is nice and I like the forced perspective of the lighthouse. The signs around town are great. I'm a huge fan of custom signs. House decor has always been my favorite to design and I love seeing what others do. I loved your rooms. My only complaint is that there aren't more rooms to explore.  Nice job.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 31, 2021)

TheRevienne said:


> If anyone has the time, and would like to, I would love some feedback on my main island. I'm considering remodeling it for the 3rd time but I'm not too sure. I keep seeing other peoples islands and they're so pretty, kinda feel like mine is a bit bland, but anyway, DA is below, if you'd like to take a look at Tarasaigh
> 
> View attachment 365308


I like your island a lot for how spacious and open it is. However it does also have too much open space at the same time. There are some areas that don't seem to have anything in them. I think maybe they could benefit from putting down some flowers or custom designs.
I would also consider placing something between your trees in your orchard. I wouldnt go with something that blocks off moving between them, but maybe something like the log stakes in the middle of every 4 trees.

You also have some long empty pathways that lead to nowhere such as the left side down the river. I personally would try to form it into a route.

But don't feel your island is bland as I really liked it 

(Disclaimer: I suck as design)


----------



## jasa11 (Apr 1, 2021)

Visit the medieval island of exyrel! On the top of the island there is a huge castle across the whole area while the bottom part of the island is the medieval village. The main house (jasa) has now finally been updated. Hope you enjoy this extremely unique medieval island!

DA-6275-1387-1250


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 1, 2021)

hi I am genuinely stumped as to what to put in this awkward empty space area. Flowers don't seem right. Can't put trees there because Isabelle will say my island is no longer gucci. Should I just leave it as is?? I am at a loss



Spoiler: 3 Screenshots + Map with circled area + DA












*DA-3242-0156-8697 *if you want to take a better look


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 1, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> hi I am genuinely stumped as to what to put in this awkward empty space area. Flowers don't seem right. Can't put trees there because Isabelle will say my island is no longer gucci. Should I just leave it as is?? I am at a loss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've filled up some of my empty remaining areas with random things like a pottery class or flower shops or just a relaxing area with benches & things. This way I could also use up all my remaining items that I had no use for in my bigger builds 

some Examples (not mine):


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 1, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> hi I am genuinely stumped as to what to put in this awkward empty space area. Flowers don't seem right. Can't put trees there because Isabelle will say my island is no longer gucci. Should I just leave it as is?? I am at a loss
> >snip<​


​I like your town. It's well spaced out and not cluttered. If you would like to keep that theme going, then I would place a signpost or designation signpost in that intersection. That area looks residential, imo. Maybe even include some street lights, benches, shrubs and potted plants to make it look a bit more busy.


----------



## KimvW (Apr 1, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> hi I am genuinely stumped as to what to put in this awkward empty space area. Flowers don't seem right. Can't put trees there because Isabelle will say my island is no longer gucci. Should I just leave it as is?? I am at a loss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe a cute picnic area (if you don’t have that already). I really love the attached picnic blankets as you can place them in an angle (they do take up more design slots though). I have also seen people make really nice dog parks and play grounds.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 1, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> I've filled up some of my empty remaining areas with random things like a pottery class or flower shops or just a relaxing area with benches & things. This way I could also use up all my remaining items that I had no use for in my bigger builds





Bluelady said:


> ​I like your town. It's well spaced out and not cluttered. If you would like to keep that theme going, then I would place a signpost or designation signpost in that intersection. That area looks residential, imo. Maybe even include some street lights, benches, shrubs and potted plants to make it look a bit more busy.





KimvW said:


> Maybe a cute picnic area (if you don’t have that already). I really love the attached picnic blankets as you can place them in an angle (they do take up more design slots though). I have also seen people make really nice dog parks and play grounds.



Thank you for the feedback! I will have to mess around with all your ideas  I've been stumped for agesss


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Apr 1, 2021)

I'd love some feedback on my island! My DA is in my Signature. I've spent a lot of time on my island trying to make it look very nice and I'm wondering if I hit the mark, so to speak.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 1, 2021)

@Sheep Villager
You can always reserve that spot for private yoga lessons by yours truly in my many selection of beefy-man looks. But also, it might help if you explain island theme, mood, vibe, general idea of what your island consists of.
--
@TheRevienne
So I checked out your island and the general census was that it's a little bit of everything that leans more on the cute vibe(?) because you use a lot of iron garden furniture, fountains and swing sets.
These are kind of areas I decided to focus on:





I like the initial starting point of your entrance but then the horizon to the café/lounge area should be filled. Maybe not densely filled but I notice you like to decorate the edges and I think off-centering the furniture would help. I said play with the negative space so you don't have to clutter the area. It would help make it feel "full".
Museum area is definitely the focal point on your map but I don't think you need those benches. It's just tight and you could probably get away with more flowers there or something.
I liked the area circled in orange but it's kind of bumming that I dont have a ladder to explore. Maybe you could spread that kind of decorating design into your areas that feel empty. It was a really nice area from what I could see.
Then some tourist pictures I took for funsies.


Spoiler: me being dumb








Who's shoes are these and what happened to the owner?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 1, 2021)

I've finished redecorating my island this week but as I did, I found out I really have a hard time coming up with ideas for my beaches. I haven't really gone further than the usual "beach bar" idea so if anyone has some free time for a visit I'd love to hear some tips what I can do with these areas, *mainly the left & right side beaches*.

Also, for the main island I might have gone a bit overboard with items (some areas are getting so laggy :/), so any feedback if you want to *trim down some areas* or make them easier to walk through will also be helpful


----------



## TheRevienne (Apr 1, 2021)

annex said:


> The entrance is simple and pretty. I love it. The Japanese area is nice and I like the forced perspective of the lighthouse. The signs around town are great. I'm a huge fan of custom signs. House decor has always been my favorite to design and I love seeing what others do. I loved your rooms. My only complaint is that there aren't more rooms to explore.  Nice job.



Thank you so much for your feedback. Yeah I finished my house pretty early on, and apart from some small changes to the living room, it's been the same since it was done  Thank you, I'm particularly proud of my Japanese area, and the fairy area to the right 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 1, 2021



Moritz said:


> I like your island a lot for how spacious and open it is. However it does also have too much open space at the same time. There are some areas that don't seem to have anything in them. I think maybe they could benefit from putting down some flowers or custom designs.
> I would also consider placing something between your trees in your orchard. I wouldnt go with something that blocks off moving between them, but maybe something like the log stakes in the middle of every 4 trees.
> 
> You also have some long empty pathways that lead to nowhere such as the left side down the river. I personally would try to form it into a route.
> ...



Thank you so much <3 Yeah it's quite a mixed bag as far as tightly packed and open spaces go. The area that's to the immediate left of the little seating area was mainly for in case we get a cafe/where happened to be best for rolling snowballs :'D I think if I do remodel then for my orchard I'd go for something more like my 2nd island where it's more contained and less kinda spread all over. Yeah that left pathway I wasn't sure what to do with apart from the fact it goes down near my house :'D

	Post automatically merged: Apr 1, 2021



Pyoopi said:


> @Sheep Villager
> You can always reserve that spot for private yoga lessons by yours truly in my many selection of beefy-man looks. But also, it might help if you explain island theme, mood, vibe, general idea of what your island consists of.
> --
> @TheRevienne
> ...



Wow, thanks so much for the detailed feedback  Yes, the area that's sort of like a cafe seating bit was kind of a 'I don't know what to do with this empty space'. If I do remodel then I want to have a go at doing a larger version of a seasonal clock I've done on my 2nd island with bushes and stuff  You can actually reach that area, pretty sure it has it in in that version of the DA, but if it doesn't I'll update it today, but I put a Mario pipe at the back of the left beach, near the lighthouse which comes out in the fairy garden  I found it a pain having to keep getting my ladder out so my lazy self made it easier 

The shoes and that area in your touristy photos actually has a meaning, I won't go into too much detail as it could be triggering, but in Japan it's a custom to leave shoes when a particular act is done. That particular act has a lot of significance to me, since it's made a big impact on my life, but if you don't know about it, then if you google about Japan and leaving shoes behind, you'll get the meaning<3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 1, 2021)

what do you think of this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's my beach relaxing area *based on the part of the beach from the cardcaptors episode: the cave*


recently, i was thinking of tearing it down so i could use that spot for something else... but it's so pretty right now & it was one of my first builds...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 1, 2021

i just had a thought... is that gonna grow there?


----------



## Moritz (Apr 1, 2021)

For thematic reasons I need a snowy drinking area. Does this look tacky though? Too much? Too out of season to ever work?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 1, 2021)

Moritz said:


> View attachment 365428
> For thematic reasons I need a snowy drinking area. Does this look tacky though? Too much? Too out of season to ever work?



I personally really like the colourful versions of the frozen items compared to just the basic light blue, definately in summer with the bright colours on the island this really pops and looks fun! If it were me, I would add some christmas items to the left of that wall separating your snow bar from the rest, this can be like a gradual transition towards the ice theme (thinking about some of the big & small christmas trees in different colours to make it seem like hedges/plants and maybe that pile of presents here and there).


----------



## Moritz (Apr 1, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> I personally really like the colourful versions of the frozen items compared to just the basic light blue, definately in summer with the bright colours on the island this really pops and looks fun! If it were me, I would add some christmas items to the left of that wall separating your snow bar from the rest, this can be like a gradual transition towards the ice theme (thinking about some of the big & small christmas trees in different colours to make it seem like hedges/plants and maybe that pile of presents here and there).


thanks for the advice!
I didnt really place in December annoyingly as the latest world of warcraft expansion had just released and I was so busy with that haha

I have now put down a thin faded layer of a snow pattern down on the other side of the wall to fade it in/out. I'll message my friend who played a lot during Dec if she has anything I can steal


----------



## azurill (Apr 1, 2021)

Moritz said:


> View attachment 365428
> For thematic reasons I need a snowy drinking area. Does this look tacky though? Too much? Too out of season to ever work?


I think it looks great. I think the orange will look good in  summer


----------



## Moritz (Apr 1, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> I've finished redecorating my island this week but as I did, I found out I really have a hard time coming up with ideas for my beaches. I haven't really gone further than the usual "beach bar" idea so if anyone has some free time for a visit I'd love to hear some tips what I can do with these areas, *mainly the left & right side beaches*.
> 
> Also, for the main island I might have gone a bit overboard with items (some areas are getting so laggy :/), so any feedback if you want to *trim down some areas* or make them easier to walk through will also be helpful
> 
> View attachment 365370​


Just looking at your island now and honestly I've no tips for you. Its a lovely island and one of the better ones I've visited (not on this thread, in general)

Youre not wrong about the beaches being empty. But I've honestly never seen anyone with a beach that looks all that good so don't stress over that. I've concluded it's an impossibility 

Best spot btw


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 1, 2021)

Edit: All changed up and mostly fixed.


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 1, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Just looking at your island now and honestly I've no tips for you. Its a lovely island and one of the better ones I've visited (not on this thread, in general)
> 
> Youre not wrong about the beaches being empty. But I've honestly never seen anyone with a beach that looks all that good so don't stress over that. I've concluded it's an impossibility
> 
> Best spot btwView attachment 365460



Glad you enjoyed it! Yeah I think it's best not to stress to hard about the beaches, maybe one day I'll come across some idea by staring way too much at those insta&youtube amazing islands, lol :d

	Post automatically merged: Apr 1, 2021



Cotton Candy Cat said:


> I think I could use some input about a certain area ...
> 
> View attachment 365461This little garden space is right across the Resident Services. While I do think it's cute, I'm considering getting rid of it because I'm not too fond of how the transition between one area to the next is working.
> 
> ...



Personally, for the fencing around the lounge I would use something else myself, perhaps a pattern of bush-iron/stone fence or imperial fence-bush, etc. then you keep some green in there to blend with the hedges from your garden. Also maybe extending the path below the fence line?

What also might be fun is to search for those custom floor designs to have that "deck" illusion if you know what I mean and use that under your piano until the mic to create a sort of stage?


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 1, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> Personally, for the fencing around the lounge I would use something else myself, perhaps a pattern of bush-iron/stone fence or imperial fence-bush, etc. then you keep some green in there to blend with the hedges from your garden. Also maybe extending the path below the fence line?
> 
> What also might be fun is to search for those custom floor designs to have that "deck" illusion if you know what I mean and use that under your piano until the mic to create a sort of stage?



Thanks for the advice! I spent the last few hours playing around with the area and I think I managed to make it look a little more cohesive, but I'll have to wait a couple of days to fully see the result since I planted new shrubs. 
You were absolutely right about the fencing of the lounge, it didn't work the way it was. I have now mixed the spooky fence with the hedge.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 2, 2021)

Pyoopi said:


> @Sheep Villager
> You can always reserve that spot for private yoga lessons by yours truly in my many selection of beefy-man looks. But also, it might help if you explain island theme, mood, vibe, general idea of what your island consists of.



So you're telling me to invest in putting barbed wire around my peninsula to prevent a muscle yoga invasion?   

Honestly my island is divided in to a lot of sections right now and the peninsula sits just outside any of my dedicated themed areas. I'm interested in seeing how people utilize the small space on it more than getting theme ideas. I just can't seem to make anything work due to how cramped it is.

Also sorry for the massive delay on this response, turns out the notification for your reply got lost in the sea of other notifs.​


----------



## Moritz (Apr 2, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> I guess I'll dust off this thread.
> 
> People with this peninsula shape, what have you done with yours? I'm at a total loss and can't seem to do anything with it due to how narrow it is. I have a different spot for my lighthouse so I don't want to do that. It barely fits on there anyway.
> 
> ...


I did this


Its nothing fancy but I found the best way for my island was to not overly draw attention to it


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 2, 2021)

I’m looking for some suggestions of how to improve this area.









Originally this was based on Herald’s Rest from Dragon Age Inquisition, but I later changed it to be based on Partys Bar in One Piece. You can find some of its pictures here.

I’m happy with what I have but looking at some bar designs on twitter made me realize it could be better. And then there is the large empty space (i do need some space to walk through but I’d like to make it more filled up too).

Any suggestions or feedback would be much appreciated .


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 2, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m looking for some suggestions of how to improve this area.
> 
> View attachment 365724
> 
> ...



If you wanted to fill out the empty space while keeping it walk-able you could make some transparent scattered coin designs and put them at random spots on the ground since you have the treasure chests around. It would "fill" it a tiny bit. I also think you could fit in a single small table with one chair in the empty space on the lower half of the area. Kind of like a single seating area?

 I don't know much about One piece but another idea to make it more lively could be to populate it with displayed clothes. For example, putting a fake bartender behind the counter. If the place in One Piece has a dedicated Bar tending character you could try to find or make a QR of their outfit to display.

The last thing that springs to mind is that the area could benefit from using fences at the edges to separate it from the grass. That would help define the area a tiny bit more and also make it feel less open (and thus less empty).​


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 2, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> If you wanted to fill out the empty space while keeping it walk-able you could make some transparent scattered coin designs and put them at random spots on the ground since you have the treasure chests around. It would "fill" it a tiny bit. I also think you could fit in a single small table with one chair in the empty space on the lower half of the area. Kind of like a single seating area?
> 
> I don't know much about One piece but another idea to make it more lively could be to populate it with displayed clothes. For example, putting a fake bartender behind the counter. If the place in One Piece has a dedicated Bar tending character you could try to find or make a QR of their outfit to display.
> 
> The last thing that springs to mind is that the area could benefit from using fences at the edges to separate it from the grass. That would help define the area a tiny bit more and also make it feel less open (and thus less empty).​



Thank you so much for taking the time to reply! I’ll try your suggestions out.  Good suggestions!


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 2, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m looking for some suggestions of how to improve this area.
> 
> View attachment 365724
> 
> ...


Hi, I went and saw some pictures online to get some ideas about how the bar looks. From what I’m seeing the outside of the bar has some fencing across and I see a lot of windmills. I think it would look nice to add a fencing on the border. Maybe barbed wire fence. I would also place a silo in the area surrounding it to resemble a windmill. I noticed on the outside of the bar, there is a life ring on the entrance, I suggest maybe  placing one there as well. On top of a stall would look nice I think.  

Also to fill in some empty spaces, maybe add another table on the top corner. A good alternative to the mush table is the tea table. It looks great with the mush table, but based on the online pictures, if you’re going for accuracy, I think the tea table looks the most similar to the one at party’s bar. 


Sometime when I want to fill space, I also move the stools or chairs I separate them or turn them around just to make it look more messy, or scattered. 

It’s looking great so far, love your theme!


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 2, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Hi, I went and saw some pictures online to get some ideas about how the bar looks. From what I’m seeing the outside of the bar has some fencing across and I see a lot of windmills. I think it would look nice to add a fencing on the border. Maybe barbed wire fence. I would also place a silo in the area surrounding it to resemble a windmill. I noticed on the outside of the bar, there is a life ring on the entrance, I suggest maybe  placing one there as well. On top of a stall would look nice I think.
> 
> Also to fill in some empty spaces, maybe add another table on the top corner. A good alternative to the mush table is the tea table. It looks great with the mush table, but based on the online pictures, if you’re going for accuracy, I think the tea table looks the most similar to the one at party’s bar.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the feedback and taking the time to look at other pictures. 

Here are some more pictures. I did want to include more some silos but I have limited spacing. I will see if I can make some more adjustments though since I’d like to have more. 









Great suggestions! I’ll give these a try as well.  I actually wasn’t trying for a 100% accurate depiction since when I had done it for the dragon age tavern, i found it quite boring. I didn’t even think of using the tea tables (forgot about them); thanks so much! Those might actually look better.


----------



## oak (Apr 2, 2021)

Dream Address: 6423-1687-6786

I just updated my dream address today if anyone's interested in taking a look. I'm open to suggestions for any part of my island and let me know if I've let my island get too crowded with items & laggy.

One part of my island is still not decorated around Elliott's house. If anyone has any ideas what I should put there or maybe a theme. I've put a bunch of random items to fill the space but it's basically just a mess. I also finally just updated Elliott's tent to a house but I've only decorated one room so far, and now I'm stuck on ideas for the other rooms. The whole area there on the 3rd level has left me uninspired so maybe one of you guys will have an idea.

I circled the area on the map. 


Spoiler


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 2, 2021)

oak said:


> Dream Address: 6423-1687-6786
> 
> I just updated my dream address today if anyone's interested in taking a look. I'm open to suggestions for any part of my island and let me know if I've let my island get too crowded with items & laggy.
> 
> ...



Hi! I’m not sure how helpful I’ll be since I’m not very good at expressing myself and am stumped on ideas for myself, but I want to try to give you some ideas you can consider anyways.

Since you have a lot of leisurely areas along with some work areas too, have you considered maybe making it centered on more entertainment or some type of business or market place? Maybe a fish market to go with the fishing area below? Though since you already have the main room decorated, Idk if you’d want to start your room decoration by scratch or move the bedroom to upstairs.  I am not sure how well the entertainment idea would go with your theme to be honest, but just threw it out there if you want something very different. I’ll post again or edit if I can think of any more suggestions and something better. I still love what you have  and the relaxing vibe. Good to see Gaston and all my favorite bunnies are doing well as well as your other cute villagers .

Sorry I’m not really good at designing or giving critique myself .


----------



## oak (Apr 2, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Hi! I’m not sure how helpful I’ll be since I’m not very good at expressing myself and am stumped on ideas for myself, but I want to try to give you some ideas you can consider anyways.
> 
> Since you have a lot of leisurely areas along with some work areas too, have you considered maybe making it centered on more entertainment or some type of business or market place? Maybe a fish market to go with the fishing area below? Though since you already have the main room decorated, Idk if you’d want to start your room decoration by scratch or move the bedroom to upstairs.  I am not sure how well the entertainment idea would go with your theme to be honest, but just threw it out there if you want something very different. I’ll post again or edit if I can think of any more suggestions and something better. I still love what you have  and the relaxing vibe. Good to see Gaston and all my favorite bunnies are doing well as well as your other cute villagers .
> 
> Sorry I’m not really good at designing or giving critique myself .


Thanks for taking the time to reply! Turning the house into a business is a good idea. I put the pompompurin furniture in there just to fill space mostly. Maybe I can move that set to my main house and use Elliott's place strictly for a business. Imma try some things out and try to tie it into the fishing area down below. If only we could have more ramps, that would help a lot! But thank you anyways, you got my brain rolling haha.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 3, 2021)

I've just updated my dream address for spring. Playing off the cherry blossoms, things are looking sweet and pastel right now. I'd love for folks to visit.

DA-0687-8566-2071


----------



## Sara? (Apr 3, 2021)

Imbri said:


> I've just updated my dream address for spring. Playing off the cherry blossoms, things are looking sweet and pastel right now. I'd love for folks to visit.
> 
> DA-0687-8566-2071



I just came from your town and its really lovely   , really liked the area around town hall/able sisters and nooks

Really liked your home too, every room was super cute and cozy but i think your basement is definitely my very favorite room from them all !


----------



## Imbri (Apr 3, 2021)

Sara? said:


> I just came from your town and its really lovely   , really liked the area around town hall/able sisters and nooks
> 
> Really liked your home too, every room was super cute and cozy but i think your basement is definitely my very favorite room from them all !


Thank you!

The basement is my favorite room, too.


----------



## Sara? (Apr 3, 2021)

Imbri said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The basement is my favorite room, too.



I also liked the flower/star decoration in front of your museum and found super hilarious the dwarf meeting session hehe but it also makes me wonder if the little town with the little houses in the right side of your island is their home, that would be super cute


----------



## Imbri (Apr 3, 2021)

I had been thinking of it as a fairy village, but it makes much more sense to be home to the Council of Gnomes!


----------



## Moritz (Apr 3, 2021)

Any chance someone who I can trust to not report my island for blood would be willing to go look at it and give me feedback on what I should do to it to make it better? I'd message the dream address 
(Keep in mind frame rate issues are starting to happen so I don't want to put lots of stuff on top of what I have now)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 3, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## Moritz (Apr 3, 2021)

.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 3, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## Moritz (Apr 3, 2021)

.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Apr 4, 2021)

I don't know if I didn't get any feedback earlier in the thread because I was vague about it or because I didn't put the DA in the post, but I'd love to get some opinions about my island. I want to eventually place down another player house and maybe do something more with the beaches, but idk what to do with either at this point and I'm happy with most of my island so I don't want to level a lot for new areas.

the DA is 3197-6007-7563


----------



## Barney (Apr 4, 2021)

I'd love some feedback on my island, please. Which bits work well? Any areas that you'd change?

It's mostly wooded and natural-looking, but with different areas dotted around. My three-year-old son plays it with me, so some of the things are his idea (especially some of the rooms in our house).

DA below...


----------



## dividere (Apr 4, 2021)

I'd love some island feedback  most areas are finished but lacking some flowers! I'm trying to do a pastel pink+blue theme but everything is very pink right now lol


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 4, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> So I really want to know about this and its been bothering me for the longest time. I have an area I don't use too often that is located on the top right side of the island, where I have a lot of trees, flowers, and a rock garden in place. I was thinking about tearing it down, but I am not really sure what to replace it with. I don't want to get rid of my Rock garden since I worked hard on it, but the flowers and those trees I have just isn't being used as much. I have no ideas what to put there. Any feedback or suggestions I would appreciate it for the rest of my island.


Since I don't know anything about your theme, I can't give you any feedback regarding that, but I can leave you some thoughts I had while touring your island. First of all, it is definitely very unusual. I liked the different colored lights and that together with the pavement gave me somewhat otherworldly vibes. The parts with the many buildings seem very urban, but more in a sci-fi than a realistic kind of way which makes it interesting and the bridges and the waterscaping are nice as they make it seem less monotonous. I think what I wasn't too fond of was the fact that you are using items very, very sparsely and therefore there isn't much diversity. I didn't feel excited to discover anything new because it was all pretty much the same. If this is how you want and like it, then great! But for touring, I think there needs to be a little something extra to keep it interesting. Like I said, I really liked your terraforming and I feel like so much could be done with that if only you added a few more things or maybe slightly changed the environment in different parts of the island. Due to the lack of variety I also had a bit of a hard time navigating since I never knew if I had already been in a certain place. 
The whole thing looks like a lot of work went into it and I appreciate how unique it is, but it is a bit too barren for my liking. Regarding the space where you have your rock garden, I think it flows well with the rest, so if you are happy with the style, I don't think it looks out of place.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021



windwake-me-up-inside said:


> I don't know if I didn't get any feedback earlier in the thread because I was vague about it or because I didn't put the DA in the post, but I'd love to get some opinions about my island. I want to eventually place down another player house and maybe do something more with the beaches, but idk what to do with either at this point and I'm happy with most of my island so I don't want to level a lot for new areas.
> 
> the DA is 3197-6007-7563



Overall I think your island is very cute. I especially liked your main neighbourhood on the bottom right and also how you decorated around some of the player houses (didn't go inside.) Also the view of the lighthouse right infront of that wooden fence is really pretty. Personally, I thought some parts were a little too cluttered with items and differend pathings and patterns on the ground, but I guess that's just a question of preference. Also I found it a little bothersome that there was only one way to get from the lower two the upper half. Other than that, cute island!


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 4, 2021)

Barney said:


> I'd love some feedback on my island, please. Which bits work well? Any areas that you'd change?
> 
> It's mostly wooded and natural-looking, but with different areas dotted around. My three-year-old son plays it with me, so some of the things are his idea (especially some of the rooms in our house).
> 
> DA below...



There is a lot to discover on your island and I'm pretty sure I didn't see everything. I really like your use of flowers and trees and the way you coordinated the colors. The waterscaping looks great, especially on the map and the way you used bridges and inclines is amazing! My favorite parts were definietely the two hills left and right of the secret beach with the rock garden and the Celeste items and moving from that one garden with the stone fences and the bamboo over the bridge and through the stone arch to a more colorful part. I also liked that one rock on the beach with the red lights and the jukebox. I love how everything flows together and I don't think that there are any parts that don't work, it is a very pretty island overall. Sometimes I would have preferred just slightly more space to walk through, but that is very, very nitpicky.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021



ittybittybudgie said:


> I'd love some island feedback  most areas are finished but lacking some flowers! I'm trying to do a pastel pink+blue theme but everything is very pink right now lol
> View attachment 366154​



It is certainly pastely! I love how you connected the airport and the Resident services, the way you used the bunny day decor is adorable! Some parts look a bit barren, I assume that's due to your lack of blue flowers? Especially the little neighbourhood of Reneigh, Julian and Sherb looks unfinished. I really liked the field with the pumpkins and the turnips. Also the colorful classroom (?) is pretty cute and I like the cut down bamboo around where Lily lives. Is the carnival already finished? I feel like it's missing something. Overall your island is cute and has a lot of potential, it just seems like you have put a lot of work into some areas while others still look somewhat unfinished.


----------



## dividere (Apr 4, 2021)

Cotton Candy Cat said:


> It is certainly pastely! I love how you connected the airport and the Resident services, the way you used the bunny day decor is adorable! Some parts look a bit barren, I assume that's due to your lack of blue flowers? Especially the little neighbourhood of Reneigh, Julian and Sherb looks unfinished. I really liked the field with the pumpkins and the turnips. Also the colorful classroom (?) is pretty cute and I like the cut down bamboo around where Lily lives. Is the carnival already finished? I feel like it's missing something. Overall your island is cute and has a lot of potential, it just seems like you have put a lot of work into some areas while others still look somewhat unfinished.


yeah, I'm missing a lot of flowers and need to add some yard decor in that upper neighborhood. I forgot to remove the turnips before uploading the dream, oops! the carnival isn't finished at all, I'm still hunting down some items for that area. thank you so much for the feedback!


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 4, 2021)

ittybittybudgie said:


> yeah, I'm missing a lot of flowers and need to add some yard decor in that upper neighborhood. I forgot to remove the turnips before uploading the dream, oops! the carnival isn't finished at all, I'm still hunting down some items for that area. thank you so much for the feedback!



I really thought the turnips were there on purpose   I know how they can be annoying and you actually made them look good!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 4, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## Barney (Apr 5, 2021)

Cotton Candy Cat said:


> There is a lot to discover on your island and I'm pretty sure I didn't see everything. I really like your use of flowers and trees and the way you coordinated the colors. The waterscaping looks great, especially on the map and the way you used bridges and inclines is amazing! My favorite parts were definietely the two hills left and right of the secret beach with the rock garden and the Celeste items and moving from that one garden with the stone fences and the bamboo over the bridge and through the stone arch to a more colorful part. I also liked that one rock on the beach with the red lights and the jukebox. I love how everything flows together and I don't think that there are any parts that don't work, it is a very pretty island overall. Sometimes I would have preferred just slightly more space to walk through, but that is very, very nitpicky.



Thank you so much for the feedback! 

Glad to hear you liked the two hills near the beach...that section took by far the most terraforming!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 5, 2021)

i need some thoughts... i planted my new bamboo shoot that i just dug up here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 it's next to my pond & my incline... will it grow?  i know that i when i planted my other one at my incline, i don't think it grew....


----------



## Barney (Apr 5, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i need some thoughts... i planted my new bamboo shoot that i just dug up here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you eat some fruit to dig up one of the fully-grown ones and try to plant it there instead?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 5, 2021)

Barney said:


> Can you eat some fruit to dig up one of the fully-grown ones and try to plant it there instead?



i could see if i can do that :3  

thanks :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 5, 2021)

Barney said:


> Can you eat some fruit to dig up one of the fully-grown ones and try to plant it there instead?



i cannot.. unfortunatly


----------



## Barney (Apr 5, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i cannot.. unfortunatly



That's a shame.

At least you know now and aren't waiting on something that's never going to grow.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 6, 2021)

Barney said:


> That's a shame.
> 
> At least you know now and aren't waiting on something that's never going to grow.



that's true  
i think i learnt that last time with the other one... but didn't know...
but now i do...


i wonder why you can't plant it in a place like that, though? 
it kinda stinks that you can't... a bamboo shoot/tree is a plant.. you should be able to plant it anywhere...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 7, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## Caracal (Apr 7, 2021)

The left of my resident services continues to be an issue for me. Not looking for like... decor ideas, but rather advice about sectioning off parts of my island to become X or Y.






Considering redoing things again, not sure to what extent. I have some ideas but I don't know where to put anything! I like the rocks by my museum so I can't really move that. I've been using the IslandPlanner app to plan out things lately but I don't really know where to go from here.

My Issue with Resident Services:
There's such a small bit of land to the left of it, I don't know what to do with it. I think I might move Nook's Cranny elsewhere, and maybe even Ables. I have some cliffs behind it currently because I like how it looks, but of course, the problem with putting cliffs somewhere is that you need 3 or so free tiles behind it so you can see any pathways. If I keep Ables where it is, and move Nook's next to it, I'd have to move my house elsewhere (where I'm currently standing is right in front of my house). Then I have that entire left side free, but free for what?? What could possibly fit right there if I move Nook's? Behind Nook's at the moment is a flower patch where I'm breeding some flowers.

I love the cliffs behind it, aesthetically, but I don't like how it blocks the view from everything. No ideas how to make behind Res Services appealing... park, maybe? But how would the park fit in with the farming area...?

I like how my airport area is and how it leads up to Res Services at the moment, but it might need to be changed if I make any changes to the shopping areas or even the orchard.


Spoiler: Res Services/Airport Area








(^Old pic from February, but the area looks very much the same.)




Upper left corner is my orchard which I feel like takes up a lot of space. I like it, but it could be better, and it would be better if there was a dedicated farming area. Maybe a patch for pumpkins and then the trees are around it? I don't have any farming areas planned out at the moment and I feel like I should wait until we actually get vegetables to put one down. But the spot I have right now is kind of cramped due to the residential area by the museum. My secondary file I do nothing with but she kinda has a restaurant thing going on? I don't know if I should keep her on here or not since I almost never use her. Sometimes she runs the farm, sometimes she has a restaurant? Right now she's located right in front of the orchard.

Upper right corner is nothing. No idea what to do with it. If I expand the farming area, I could take out that left-side residential area and move it over to the right. The right side of my island is a whole bunch of nothing. It's my "natural" side but I'm getting sick of it. The campsite area is cramped and I don't like how close it is to the residential area. There's no incline from the residential area down towards the area with the pond, so I always have to take out a fence and then use my ladder.



Spoiler: MSPaint Planning








But notice, if I do something like this, I still have that awful left side of Res Services that is still empty. 



The concept above doesn't take into account where my house and the campsite would go afterwards. It feels stupid to put the camspite by the farm but maybe I won't have a choice. I hate putting things on the beach because you can't have paths and you can't plant bushes... it gets cramped on the beach, too. There's not a lot of room down there.

Since I'm so against moving the museum, everything revolves around its position. Maybe the neighboorhood could move to the right side of the island where my house and the "natural part" is right now? But then what would be in the back of the island? I love to terraform and I like how multi-level neighbourhoods look but if I do a neighbourhood with two layers that means it would ideally have to be at the back of the island, which it already is?


----------



## Moritz (Apr 7, 2021)

Edited to remove my dream address.
Decided that actually, I'm pretty happy with my island and will work it out on my own.

Pics can stay up though haha


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi, @Vrisnem! Sorry to bug you again. Is there any chance we can get this thread pinned? This thread got buried pretty fast so I thought it might be helpful if it got pinned somewhere where everyone can see it.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 10, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Hi, @Vrisnem! Sorry to bug you again. Is there any chance we can get this thread pinned? This thread got buried pretty fast so I thought it might be helpful if it got pinned somewhere where everyone can see it.


Did you want more feedback?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi, I was wonderin if yall think there's a better lighthouse color I could place here. Considering yellow or red but. Not quite sure! ^^' Any suggestions for what to put on the blank space above and to the right would be appreciated as well! Thank you in advance.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 10, 2021)

CinnamonCrab said:


> Hi, I was wonderin if yall think there's a better lighthouse color I could place here. Considering yellow or red but. Not quite sure! ^^' Any suggestions for what to put on the blank space above and to the right would be appreciated as well! Thank you in advance.



i think a brick lighthouse would look really nice. maybe a lily of the valley would look good on the cliff


----------



## Chris (Apr 11, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Hi, @Vrisnem! Sorry to bug you again. Is there any chance we can get this thread pinned? This thread got buried pretty fast so I thought it might be helpful if it got pinned somewhere where everyone can see it.


We are trying to avoid having too many pinned threads and this particular thread isn't gaining much traction, so I'm not sure if it's something the team would approve pinning - but I'll raise it for discussion. If this is a thread you may want to navigate back to quickly I would suggest either hitting the *Watch button* or *Bookmarking* the thread.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 11, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> We are trying to avoid having too many pinned threads and this particular thread isn't gaining much traction, so I'm not sure if it's something the team would approve pinning - but I'll raise it for discussion. If this is a thread you may want to navigate back to quickly I would suggest either hitting the *Watch button* or *Bookmarking* the thread.
> 
> View attachment 367981



Understandable. I saw how many they were so honestly wasn’t sure, but I thought I’d ask just in case seeing how helpful this thread is. Ah i forgot about that feature.  Thanks so much for the reply .


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 12, 2021)

my new landbridge... i used imperial fence... does it look any good?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 12, 2021)

my almost finished bamboo forest :3 still got my new 5 bamboo shoots to plant... i would use them for a bamboo shoot lamp, but i need more then 5.. i want to make more then one..























i think some bushes would look good in the gaps... but which ones?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 13, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## Moritz (Apr 13, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> my new landbridge... i used imperial fence... does it look any good?


In my opinion, these only work vertically and only on the 2nd and 3rd layers. That way they give the allusion of hanging up in the air. Like this you can see its not a real bridge.

But I do like the choice in fencing for one.


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 13, 2021)

Deleting this since it referred to a post no longer available.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 13, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> my almost finished bamboo forest :3 still got my new 5 bamboo shoots to plant... i would use them for a bamboo shoot lamp, but i need more then 5.. i want to make more then one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow that looks very nice! maybe the pink camelia to match the path you are using? the path’s shape and color (from the picture) make me think of that particular bush. or maybe a bush with a red, yellow orange color to go with the potted plant’s color.


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 14, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> my new landbridge... i used imperial fence... does it look any good?


Hey, I just wanted to ask what you were planning to do with that area? While I agree with @Moritz that land bridges usually look better vertically, I think that it may work if you’re doing a theme  more rural-looking like a canal for a farm or rice paddies.


Spoiler: Some real life examples. These aren’t my pics.











Sorry if this opinion is bad or irrelevant. I just wanted to give you some food for thought.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 14, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Hey, I just wanted to ask what you were planning to do with that area? While I agree with @Moritz that land bridges usually look better vertically, I think that it may work if you’re doing a theme  more rural-looking like a canal for a farm or rice paddies.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some real life examples. These aren’t my pics.
> ...






i don't know what i want yet.... i've got jakey, sally, poppy, marina & ketchup's houses over there right now... 
but there's also a beachside over there



i just wanted a new bridge... & i did this & i like it :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 14, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Oh wow that looks very nice! maybe the pink camelia to match the path you are using? the path’s shape and color (from the picture) make me think of that particular bush. or maybe a bush with a red, yellow orange color to go with the potted plant’s color.



thanks :3

oohh.. those might be nice :3  i might do that , the pink camelias :3

that's just natural grass... i don't have a path down yet... but i'm planning to use this - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



almost leading through to the actual mini-pond :3

i've put some bushes next to the bridge at the entrence...
i kinda forget what they were... i'll get back to you when i check :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 14, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Oh wow that looks very nice! maybe the pink camelia to match the path you are using? the path’s shape and color (from the picture) make me think of that particular bush. or maybe a bush with a red, yellow orange color to go with the potted plant’s color.



it was the red camellia bush that i put at the entrence :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 14, 2021)

is this too much path do you think?  






























i know i put it down... i do like it... but now i wonder if i put down too much of it...




i used this instead


----------



## KayDee (Apr 14, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> is this too much path do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t think it’s too much and it fits the area really well. Looks great!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 14, 2021)

KayDee said:


> I don’t think it’s too much and it fits the area really well. Looks great!



aww, thanks :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 14, 2021)

i was thinking about making a cliff-top meadow of all things *in the back of my mind*... but then i'd have to move some things & ajust some things...

starting from here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 moving the well to the meadow









 & have it end... like ... around..near the the bridge.. but not too near to it...


----------



## maria110 (Apr 15, 2021)

So, I have a gothic island with a cemetery.   In one part of it,  I have the outdoor bath but I feel weird having an outdoor bath there.  Any suggestions for what should replace it?   More western style headstones?  Should I use a custom path that looks like a pond?  Try to make a real pond (it would need to be small)....


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 15, 2021)

maria110 said:


> So, I have a gothic island with a cemetery.   In one part of it,  I have the outdoor bath but I feel weird having an outdoor bath there.  Any suggestions for what should replace it?   More western style headstones?  Should I use a custom path that looks like a pond?  Try to make a real pond (it would need to be small)....


Yeah, you can do either of those options if you don’t feel like terraforming a pond. Some other alternatives could be a fountain, one of the pond stones or a birdbath? Perhaps the Kerokero bridge if you don’t mind the bright red color and zen aesthetic.


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 15, 2021)

maria110 said:


> So, I have a gothic island with a cemetery.   In one part of it,  I have the outdoor bath but I feel weird having an outdoor bath there.  Any suggestions for what should replace it?   More western style headstones?  Should I use a custom path that looks like a pond?  Try to make a real pond (it would need to be small)....



I love gothic islands! 
It's a bit hard to give advice without pictures, but the outdorr bath kind of looks like a pond already, so depending on how you decorate around it, you could easily integrate it. 
It also depends on what kind of cemetary you are going for - more ancient or modern? Like the user above suggested, birdbaths are very cute, a fountain would make it look more grand. Otherwise statues could work.


----------



## maria110 (Apr 15, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Yeah, you can do either of those options if you don’t feel like terraforming a pond. Some other alternatives could be a fountain, one of the pond stones or a birdbath? Perhaps the Kerokero bridge if you don’t mind the bright red color and zen aesthetic.



I like the simple well but it doesn't show water or movement, of course.  Hmmm.

Here's a photo of the area.  I like the outdoor bath but I just think it's kind of weird to think people would want to bathe in a cemetery.  But maybe they do, lol.





	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2021



Cotton Candy Cat said:


> I love gothic islands!
> It's a bit hard to give advice without pictures, but the outdorr bath kind of looks like a pond already, so depending on how you decorate around it, you could easily integrate it.
> It also depends on what kind of cemetary you are going for - more ancient or modern? Like the user above suggested, birdbaths are very cute, a fountain would make it look more grand. Otherwise statues could work.



Here's a photo.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 15, 2021)

maria110 said:


> I like the simple well but it doesn't show water or movement, of course.  Hmmm.
> 
> Here's a photo of the area.  I like the outdoor bath but I just think it's kind of weird to think people would want to bathe in a cemetery.  But maybe they do, lol.
> 
> ...



i actually kind of like the outdoor bath there. Maybe push it a bit further away from the path, surround it with some flowers and shrubs and perhaps a birdhouse and a bench and it looks like a peaceful little pond where visitors can take a break and connect with nature. If it bothers you that the item is technically a bath, you could indeed terraform a small pond or just place a birdbath and a small sitting area.


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 15, 2021)

maria110 said:


> I like the simple well but it doesn't show water or movement, of course.  Hmmm.
> 
> Here's a photo of the area.  I like the outdoor bath but I just think it's kind of weird to think people would want to bathe in a cemetery.  But maybe they do, lol.
> 
> ...


I agree with @Cotton Candy Cat, perhaps the problem with the bathhouse is it’s placement. The other suggestions that they made also sound amazing.

I’m not sure if this will help, but I use the outdoor bath as a decoration for Ken’s house in my island. I just placed some cobblestone path, bamboo, a tall lantern,  and a tea set (zen style) to make the area appear like a zen corner.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 15, 2021)

i gave up on doing my meadow... i don't know why i thought i could do it... building it in the area i was in is too complicated


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i gave up on doing my meadow... i don't know why i could do it... building it in the area i was in is too complicated


I would keep going!
Half the fun of this game is working on things as time goes on.

You can always Improve and refine it later.

I'm sure I speak for pretty much everyone when I say their island designs have changed a lot over time. And even parts they once loved got reworks later.

Nothing is ever perfect straight off the bat so don't worry about being it


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 15, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I would keep going!
> Half the fun of this game is working on things as time goes on.
> 
> You can always Improve and refine it later.
> ...



it was gonna be a cliff meadow.... 

i'm in the process of destroying it... & i'm gonna try again some other time... :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I would keep going!
> Half the fun of this game is working on things as time goes on.
> 
> You can always Improve and refine it later.
> ...



it's just that ...well... it just looked weird for some reason... ...


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Apr 16, 2021)

*Come check out the newly updated Tierinsel! The isle of Animals! Looking for feedback on how my island looks right now. 
Dream Address: *3510-3100-5627​


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 17, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Hey, I just wanted to ask what you were planning to do with that area? While I agree with @Moritz that land bridges usually look better vertically, I think that it may work if you’re doing a theme  more rural-looking like a canal for a farm or rice paddies.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some real life examples. These aren’t my pics.
> ...






something like this, maybe? 





 it's rice paddies from my neighbor totoro... i think... although, i've never watched it...


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 17, 2021)

Reuploaded my dream adress a few weeks ago in cherry blossoms, and I would love to hear some feedback! Especially on some part of the beaches, I'm not really a beachy person and find it hard to make good decorations there


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 17, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> something like this, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Something like that is what I had in mind the other day. Hey, but if you prefer the way that your land bridge already looks, then don’t change it.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 17, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Yeah. Something like that is what I had in mind the other day. Hey, but if you prefer the way that your land bridge already looks, then don’t change it.



i had a thought, though... what do i do about the beach on that side? 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2021



Bluelady said:


> Yeah. Something like that is what I had in mind the other day. Hey, but if you prefer the way that your land bridge already looks, then don’t change it.



well, i was going to do rice paddies... but i'm kinda hesitent to move everything & redo everything... i like things where they are...

i think i'd rather just pay off my basement bills... & then think about it :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 17, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Yeah. Something like that is what I had in mind the other day. Hey, but if you prefer the way that your land bridge already looks, then don’t change it.



this is what that side looks like right now


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 17, 2021)

now that i've paid off my basement bill, i'm kinda lost on what to do next.... 

i know i need to gather up 500,000 bells for my expanded storage... but besides that...


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 18, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i had a thought, though... what do i do about the beach on that side?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2021
> 
> ...





bestfriendsally said:


> this is what that side looks like right now



Ok, so I looked through a bit of your journal to get a sense of the goal for your island.....The goal is still anime, right?

And the area currently shown in the pictures are this one, right?


Spoiler: Town map









You're right, perhaps rice patties are not a good fit for this map. It would need lots of space, and moving resident houses is costly and time consuming. Nor would it look good being so close to town hall. Is the left side of the bridge mostly empty? I can understand why you're blanking out in this side of the map if that is the case. Maybe ask yourself what amenities or facilities would you need in order to live comfortable on your own island? Then build from there. You could also give your character a nice garden if you haven't already.

The right side of the bridge, however, has lots of potential for creativity. You already have 4 villagers living there and a reading area. This gives me the impression of a neighborhood. You could give villagers yards of their own to fill in some space. Here's an example of my favorite yard.


Spoiler: Ken's house





It doesn't have to be big or fancy, just something that compliments them.



Another suggestion is making another communal area like  changing booths or shower stalls for the beach. Every anime has a beach episode, so maybe you can do something like a tiki bar or surfboard shop.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 18, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Ok, so I looked through a bit of your journal to get a sense of the goal for your island.....The goal is still anime, right?
> 
> And the area currently shown in the pictures are this one, right?
> 
> ...





yeah, it still is anime, pretty much ^^


yeah, it is still, the left side, but it's still got apple trees & hardwood trees over there :3 & it's got my outdoor air-conditioner that i just left there, to the right of my house since i got it, my swinging chair that i put there, to the left of my house, my birdbath to the right of my house & my table & chair which is to the right of my house, which i sit on sometimes... not so much anymore, but i did :3

i've already moved mira's house that is near the museum, to the beach that is facing the plaza, yesterday, cause after i get her photo, she's moving out... i never really liked her all that much...


yeah, i was gonna give myself a garden on my original first island... but then, i dumped on that island, cause the private beach was bugging me a little & restarted it..
so i haven't gotten around to making a garden for myself yet :3







Spoiler: Ken's house



View attachment 369702It doesn't have to be big or fancy, just something that compliments them.


that's a rather nice garden ^^

next to marina, ketchup, sally & poppy's house, i put flowers there, so far... :3 well, maybe not marina's yet...





Bluelady said:


> Another suggestion is making another communal area like  changing booths or shower stalls for the beach. Every anime has a beach episode, so maybe you can do something like a tiki bar or surfboard shop.


actually, although it's not the same one that i saw before, exactly... i saw this on pinterest just now & thought it would be good for one of my beach's :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although, i don't have the cosmos shower diy yet...


____________________
i'm gonna make a note to give my NH oc, penny, a better island then i have.....
not saying that i hate my island or anything, though ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 18, 2021)

i'm in a bind as to whether or not to take down this... i mean, it was my very first build





 it's based on the resting place from the cardcaptors episode; the cave...
& i love it... :<


but i could use this spot for something else....


*i'm amazed... i don't know how other people do it....  *


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 18, 2021)

this post might seem a bit ambiguous due to the fact that i'm not asking for one idea but multiple

i'm wanting to do some rainbow areas on my island but i can't really find any ideas to pull that off, can somebody share images of this rainbow concept?


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 18, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i'm in a bind as to whether or not to take down this... i mean, it was my very first build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t remember that particular episode, so I can’t comment on it. However, if this area still makes you happy, then keep it.




ZekkoXCX said:


> this post might seem a bit ambiguous due to the fact that i'm not asking for one idea but multiple
> 
> i'm wanting to do some rainbow areas on my island but i can't really find any ideas to pull that off, can somebody share images of this rainbow concept?


I’ve seen people do rainbow gardens.



Spoiler: Rainbow garden examples












I’ve also seen stages or porches with neon palm tree or those colorful floor lights. Actually, now that I think about it this aesthetic is called vapor wave? Link to an example

The festivale items like the parasol or lamp (the plant version) paired together with a poolside chair, beach towel, or beach chair can look quite nice on a beach.

Celeste items like the crescent moon chair and nova lights can be customized into different colors. Perhaps you can create a star gazing area. Link to one that I like. You could look into fairy-core since it does use lots of pastel colors.

I don't have the mushroom lamp diy, but I believe that it can be customized into different colors as well.

I also saw a pic of a vertical land bridge with a wooden, rainbow qr code. Here's the link.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 18, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I don’t remember that particular episode, so I can’t comment on it. However, if this area still makes you happy, then keep it.



here :3 - https://gogoanimetv.to/anime/cardcaptor-sakura-rl3q/ep-17


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 18, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> here :3 - https://gogoanimetv.to/anime/cardcaptor-sakura-rl3q/ep-17


Thanks!  I’ll watch it during my next break and see if there’s anything that might make it more special for you.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 18, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Thanks!  I’ll watch it during my next break and see if there’s anything that might make it more special for you.



okay :3


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 19, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i'm in a bind as to whether or not to take down this... i mean, it was my very first build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All right. So I watched the episode. Yeah, this scene is tough to recreate, but here are my suggestions:

-If you are not against using manequins, you could place 2 down using the explorer shirt (beige), saillor tee, or some other shirt that you think looks the most similar to what they're wearing. This would've looked a lot better if Nintendo brought back those mannequin from ACNL. 

I tried looking for an existing qr code of this outfit, but none turned up for me. Perhaps you'll have better luck than I did? Alternatively, you could  either create a Pro qr code or commission someone to create one for you at the Able Sisters section of this forum.

I tried recreating one and this is how it came out. Perhaps you can fix it or something. I've never used the Pro tool before.


Spoiler: Sakura summer outfit









I used the first skin tone color. You can look up "ACNH skin tone guide" for more help.






If for some reason you liked the shirt that I made and don't want create your own.




I'm really sad that there's no ground qr code with scattered Clow cards or Sakura's staff, because those would've been good additions. I could try creating one, but I'm still new to this...

You can also place a candle to represent the trial that they had to do.



If you do attempt to make a Pro qr code, I used these tutorials.


Spoiler: Youtube video















- You can also decorate the beach below, if it has space. Here's an example of a volleyball net qr code. Link Here's another one. Link I remember the episode showing a sandcastle and beach ball.

-If you feel that the trees are taking up too much space, maybe you can uproot the trees on the edges and see how that makes you feel. I would advise that you take more picture before doing this suggestion, in case you want to go back.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 19, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> All right. So I watched the episode. Yeah, this scene is tough to recreate, but here are my suggestions:
> 
> -If you are not against using manequins, you could place 2 down using the explorer shirt (beige), saillor tee, or some other shirt that you think looks the most similar to what they're wearing. This would've looked a lot better if Nintendo brought back those mannequin from ACNL.
> 
> ...





oooh... i like the first link for the valleyball court-type thing :3 i may use that :3

& the candle for the trial thing... which candle, i wonder, though?.. hmm...


that shirt doesn't look too bad :3


thanks ^^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2021

i put a coconut tree near the books, cause i was worried that the books would get wet... does it look out of place, do you think?


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 19, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> oooh... i like the first link for the valleyball court-type thing :3 i may use that :3
> 
> & the candle for the trial thing... which candle, i wonder, though?.. hmm...
> 
> ...


You’re welcome! 

About the coconut tree...hmm...it does look slightly off cutting through a picnic blanket, but there’s not a lot of good furniture with shading. A stall could protect them from the rain, but it’ll also look off.

You could place the coconut tree on rainy days and remove it afterwards.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 19, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> You’re welcome!
> 
> About the coconut tree...hmm...it does look slightly off cutting through a picnic blanket, but there’s not a lot of good furniture with shading. A stall could protect them from the rain, but it’ll also look off.
> 
> You could place the coconut tree on rainy days and remove it afterwards.



hmm... that's a idea :3

thanks :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 20, 2021)

i'm working on my onsen area... & when i looked up onsen washing stations & saw this, i thought, ; the arched tile path looks alot like this '




what do you think? :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 20, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> All right. So I watched the episode. Yeah, this scene is tough to recreate, but here are my suggestions:
> 
> -If you are not against using manequins, you could place 2 down using the explorer shirt (beige), saillor tee, or some other shirt that you think looks the most similar to what they're wearing. This would've looked a lot better if Nintendo brought back those mannequin from ACNL.
> 
> ...



look what i did :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now all i need is a volleyball :>


----------



## oak (Apr 21, 2021)

Just came to showcase my new area in front of Coco's house. She just moved to my island so I wanted the land to match her house. It's suppose to be a rice field so hopefully that comes across. I'll probably end up tweaking it but if anyone has an idea of some items I could add feel free to suggest them.

I also updated my dream address today if you wanna see it in action. 6423-1687-6786


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 21, 2021)

oak said:


> Just came to showcase my new area in front of Coco's house. She just moved to my island so I wanted the land to match her house. It's suppose to be a rice field so hopefully that comes across. I'll probably end up tweaking it but if anyone has an idea of some items I could add feel free to suggest them.
> 
> I also updated my dream address today if you wanna see it in action. 6423-1687-6786
> View attachment 370242
> ...


Wow! In such a small space you put so much detail. It looks amazing! I don't have any advice to give, but I do want to know if you have the QR code number of the bag of soil/fertilizer. Also, is that an umbrella? I didn't know that they could be used that way.


----------



## oak (Apr 21, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Wow! In such a small space you put so much detail. It looks amazing! I don't have any advice to give, but I do want to know if you have the QR code number of the bag of soil/fertilizer. Also, is that an umbrella? I didn't know that they could be used that way.


Thanks for the tip, I'm gonna look for a fertilizer qr code. And it is an umbrella! I didn't design it but I saw it on instagram and was pretty impressed with the person's creativity. Here's the creator's credit & MA code if anyone wants to use it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 21, 2021)

oak said:


> Just came to showcase my new area in front of Coco's house. She just moved to my island so I wanted the land to match her house. It's suppose to be a rice field so hopefully that comes across. I'll probably end up tweaking it but if anyone has an idea of some items I could add feel free to suggest them.
> 
> I also updated my dream address today if you wanna see it in action. 6423-1687-6786
> View attachment 370242
> ...



Hi! I just want to tell you that I will try to take a look at this sometime tomorrow if I don’t feel any bad after effects from my shot. If now, when I feel better I’ll be sure to post here again . I’d do it tonight but I’m feeling a bit down :/.

From the pictures that you’ve provided though, I just want to say I really love it l! The fence and house placement and the bamboo noodle slide all look great there. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2021

if not*


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 21, 2021)

i was thinking of moving blanche's house from here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... to here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'm not sure yet...

since there's nothing over here yet...  & she is a japanese ostrich :3


& put bubbles's house where blanche's house is... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is where bubble's house is... :>


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 21, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i was thinking of moving blanche's house from here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is a good idea. Blanche’s house is so pretty and it will look perfect among the bamboo.

And I looked up what bubbles’ house looks like and I think it will go really well in that spot. The red of the door matches the red of the apples and mushroom platform.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 21, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think that is a good idea. Blanche’s house is so pretty and it will look perfect among the bamboo.
> 
> And I looked up what bubbles’ house looks like and I think it will go really well in that spot. The red of the door matches the red of the apples and mushroom platform.



moreover, cause both julian & bubbles will be leaving, eventually.. for me to move in marshal & lobo :>  ... i love bubbles... but i want someone new... *& familer.. i had lobo in my WW town :3 * so after i get their photos, they're leaving, one at a time...


----------



## Perfektion (Apr 21, 2021)

I would like some Feedback for my Island. The right side is not ready yet. I want to place a house there and make a Tunnel. But the rest is at least finished. I would especially like some tips for decoration.

My dream adress: DA-0677-4219-4250


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 21, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think that is a good idea. Blanche’s house is so pretty and it will look perfect among the bamboo.
> 
> And I looked up what bubbles’ house looks like and I think it will go really well in that spot. The red of the door matches the red of the apples and mushroom platform.



i just looked up blanche's goal... & she wants to be a chef... so maybe i could either move the musuem over there too & make the exterier of her house into a cafe.... or just make the outside of her house a cafe in general.... *sorry if that's confusing...*

but then again, i just looked up sally's page & she wants to be a chef too...


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 22, 2021)

oak said:


> Just came to showcase my new area in front of Coco's house. She just moved to my island so I wanted the land to match her house. It's suppose to be a rice field so hopefully that comes across. I'll probably end up tweaking it but if anyone has an idea of some items I could add feel free to suggest them.
> 
> I also updated my dream address today if you wanna see it in action. 6423-1687-6786
> View attachment 370242
> ...



Hi again! I’m visiting it right now and tbh, I can’t think of much that can improve this. Have you thought about adding that rice straw hat looking thing, maybe put it somewhere off to the side where the farm workers are taking a break? Maybe some stalls (behind the two houses in front), bamboo shoots, benches, or the divider to fill the spaces that aren’t paths and where they wouldn’t be blocking anything. Maybe some butterfly models by the flowers that are from Asia or that match the color schemes.

Sorry if this isn’t much help. I honestly love it the way it is. I’ll try thinking of some other things; I think you really got it down right and beautifully


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 22, 2021)

i've been thinking about flattening only my cliffs... but i'm not sure if it's the right thing to do...   

i feel deep-down that this is something i should have done when i first got the terraforming & water-scaping... but again... i don't know...



i'm gonna be doing this on my oc penny's future island, though... cause i feel it'll be nessacery for what i want for her...


----------



## oak (Apr 22, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Hi again! I’m visiting it right now and tbh, I can’t think of much that can improve this. Have you thought about adding that rice straw hat looking thing, maybe put it somewhere off to the side where the farm workers are taking a break? Maybe some stalls (behind the two houses in front), bamboo shoots, benches, or the divider to fill the spaces that aren’t paths and where they wouldn’t be blocking anything. Maybe some butterfly models by the flowers that are from Asia or that match the color schemes.
> 
> Sorry if this isn’t much help. I honestly love it the way it is. I’ll try thinking of some other things; I think you really got it down right and beautifully


Thanks for tips Dun. I'm gonna craft some stalls and see what I can add to the space!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 22, 2021)

i've been working on my oc penny's future island map plan.... since she wants a sanrio island... i want to make her happy :>

i got the inspo from the onegai my melody endings :3
Onegai My Melody Ending 2 Creditless
My Dream! My Melody! | Onegai My Melody | Closing Theme 1
Onegai My Melody: KuruKuru Shuffle! Ending 1 - Hare Sora
Cinnamon the Movie





i know i should be concertrating on my own island right now... but i can't help myself 



when i find that camping episode, i'll move the campsite, probably...





& probably changing the island name ' wincrest ' to  ' mariland ' island...


----------



## Perfektion (Apr 22, 2021)

It is not possible to have those river mouths you can only have double south, south east or south west. So I am sad to say you could never achive west and east rivers.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 23, 2021)

Happily said:


> It is not possible to have those river mouths you can only have double south, south east or south west. So I am sad to say you could never achive west and east rivers.



i just checked on HID, & darn it, you're right.... i sorta forgot about that...  :<
what can i do to change that & still have it sorta the same?


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 23, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i just checked on HID, & darn it, you're right.... i sorta forgot about that...  :<
> what can i do to change that & still have it sorta the same?


Instead of west river mouth, switch it to a south river mouth. Here are some map options I circled the ones you can use that is the most similar. I did a bad editing of your map also with the suggestion. 
I’m not sure if you’ll be able to keep the pier the same location though.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 23, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Instead of west river mouth, switch it to a south river mouth. Here are some map options I circled the ones you can use that is the most similar. I did a bad editing of your map also with the suggestion.
> I’m not sure if you’ll be able to keep the pier the same location though.



i guess... but the plaza this one's too close... 

 & this one's too far off 

 i'd prefer if it stayed where i want it *or rather penny wants it*

but the suggestion of the river on penny's map is good :>

i don't mind about the pier, though :3

i'd rather have the private beach where it is... but if i can't then , i guess that's fine...


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 23, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i guess... but the plaza this one's too close... View attachment 370663 & this one's too far off View attachment 370664 i'd prefer if it stayed where i want it *or rather penny wants it*
> 
> but the suggestion of the river on penny's map is good :>
> 
> ...


There’s also the option of two south river mouths if you’re ok with changing it a bit. I made another map edit with the map starter option. Thats the closest one I found with your residential services placement.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 23, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> There’s also the option of two south river mouths if you’re ok with changing it a bit. I made another map edit with the map starter option. Thats the closest one I found with your residential services placement.



that one's fine :3   I will *she will* have a dunk *you know those bits of water at the end of the river when you remove all of it up to the beach...* by the campsite but i'm sure that fine with her

but it's the plaza again on the circled map that's the problem... it's a little bit higher then what she wants...

i'm sorry for me & penny being so picky...   i guess i'll have to make a compremise for her, somehow...



i'll be ripping down all the cliffs & re-doing the rivers anyway... it's not for a long time, though... :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 23, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think that is a good idea. Blanche’s house is so pretty and it will look perfect among the bamboo.
> 
> And I looked up what bubbles’ house looks like and I think it will go really well in that spot. The red of the door matches the red of the apples and mushroom platform.


----------



## Serabee (Apr 23, 2021)

So... yah. I've got this third tier cliff in the very back of my island and I haven't been able to do much with it. So far it's been an empty cliff, a Japanese bath area (which doesn't even kind of go with my island), a Santa's sleigh landing area, and a Mario flag area. Awhile ago I saw a pic someone had (IDR where) of a "meteor crash"- using a moon and some scattered star fragments- and I decided to give it a shot. I've got the basic area done up, here's what I have so far-









It's... missing something. Maybe a lot of somethings, lol. I'm still not 100% sure if I'm gonna keep it as a crash site, but I'm wondering what you all think? Does the meteor idea make sense? Is it clear (or is it just like "WTH is a moon doing there)? What might make it look better?

I should also mention this area is just above Octavian's house, which I feel like kind of goes with the idea (since Nintendo likes to tease him being an alien) and, if you look closely, you'll see suckerprints heading away from the lunar... lander... thingy

OH! And the dig spot isn't part of it- a fossil just randomized there today, lol


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 23, 2021)

Could you potentially find a custom pattern to make an impact effect around the crater? Curving the outer crater might also look nice, though I am not the best and picturing that stuff.

btw I love the idea and it looks both pretty and interesting! And I learned something today - I was wondering why on earth octavian’s house was space themed inside! Turns out the answer was not on earth... (I apologize - I’m so lame...) but I love having an answer on that!

would love to see how it turns out (regardless of whether you take my attempts at ideas.)

Good luck!


----------



## Serabee (Apr 23, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Could you potentially find a custom pattern to make an impact effect around the crater? Curving the outer crater might also look nice, though I am not the best and picturing that stuff.
> 
> btw I love the idea and it looks both pretty and interesting! And I learned something today - I was wondering why on earth octavian’s house was space themed inside! Turns out the answer was not on earth... (I apologize - I’m so lame...) but I love having an answer on that!
> 
> ...


I tried curving it, but I wasn't able to without making the space bigger... which would take up way too much of the cliff, lol. But I'll try and find some custom patterns! These days I definitely have more space available for them, lol.

And, yah, Octavian apparently has often has a space themed house and then this is his PC description-


Spoiler: Octavian Pocket Camp



There's a theory that aliens have walked among us since the dawn of time. What does that have to do with Octavian? Nothing... or everything...?



So, yah, there's that, lol. (and your lame joke did make me chuckle). I'm still confused why he has a lovely Japanese exterior... and then a space interior. Pick a theme, Nintendo!

I'm also now thinking maybe I should put some constructions cones around to "warn" people walking about the big hole... ANd I'm definitely gonna cut down on fencing somewhere, just not sure where, lol


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 23, 2021)

You could have some crafted campfires burning to represent smoldering debris near the crash site!


----------



## Serabee (Apr 23, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> You could have some crafted campfires burning to represent smoldering debris near the crash site!


Ooh, I'll try that!

And I couldn't find any burn mark custom designs (I may try and make one myself, when I'm less tired, but I'm not the best, lol) BUT I did throw some dirt paths around it, which seems to look pretty good. I'll get a better feel for it once I see it in the day of course, lol. But it could be an option!


----------



## Bobbo (Apr 23, 2021)

How about scattering some iron ore around as debris?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2021)

Perhaps giving my critique of what you currently have might help:

1. Too small and too square -- a meteor leaves a BIG impact. Widen the area to be much larger, and more circular, if possible. 
2. The star fragments seem out of place -- try using iron ore, perhaps (as someone previously suggested). 
3. Perhaps look for an alternative object to use in place of the moon -- the moon honestly is out of place, right now its just an oddly placed moon in a hole to me.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 23, 2021)

I made a hybrid meteor crater / fossil dig site for the front of my museum. Used the Asteroid item (multiple actually, like how they break up upon entry to Earth atmosphere), with the autumn leaf fire (sans marshmallows) behind it so the asteroids look like they're smoking. Also lots of the DIY rocks surrounding the area.
I've sort of gone overboard with the size and number of fossils though so it takes up a lot more space. And I used the dirt path everywhere to remove the grass.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 23, 2021)

I agree the Asteroid and iron ores might look better than the moon and star fragments. They're too glowy.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 23, 2021)

I agree that having small skid/impact marks will help create the visual. I remember seeing a custom design of craters and I found it!


----------



## psiJordan (Apr 24, 2021)

This is such a cool idea!
The design above looks great with nova lights, maybe there’s one that kinda looks like scattered stardust?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 24, 2021)

i kinda want to rip down all my cliffs... something's bugging me but i don't why or what.... 

i do know that it's gonna take a lot of time to move everything, though.....

i'll put screenshots later...



i...am... not... going to restart, though... not again... not after all this time...


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 24, 2021)

Just wanna say that I’m really proud of the progress in my island the past week! Finally faced the southern part, which is imo the most tedious place to fix on my island because of the city skyline. But it’s finally complete! In order, here is my ramen/takoyaki truck, mini-market street, and view to the city skyline! I’m suuuper proud of these areas 











Here’s what my city skyline looks at a different angle! 




I haven’t updated my dream address yet because the lower right side of my island is still a bit of mess, but hopefully by next week my island will be all set!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 24, 2021)

Happily said:


> I would like some Feedback for my Island. The right side is not ready yet. I want to place a house there and make a Tunnel. But the rest is at least finished. I would especially like some tips for decoration.
> 
> My dream adress: DA-0677-4219-4250



Hello! I took the time to visit your island since it seems no-one else has yet. Here are some quick points I marked down.​
You seem to like decorating with flowers more than furniture items. While there is obviously nothing wrong with this it does feel a tad repetitive, especially since it makes areas feel very open and more on the empty side.
The terracotta paths are a tiny bit messy looking. You seem to be going for a broken down abandoned path feel. I feel it could benefit from more blending during the part where the path breaks and where it's still in tact. It feels very abrupt as it is. Definitely some good potential there though!
Some decorating advice since you especially asked for it. I assume you're aiming for a natural feel? To spice things up you could use a lot of the more natural looking furniture. Log benches, barrels, mush items, decoy ducks, leaf piles. You already have some of those vibes at your airport entrance. You have plenty of good foundations set for decorating with how you've divided areas with fencing.
Here are some decoration ideas I thought of that could work with your theme:​

Little camp sites. The kid's tent items would look great for this. Lanterns and log chairs could also look cute with this.
Stone henge. Perfect for making some abandoned ruins. There are plenty of stone based items you could scatter nearby.
Little sitting areas. Sometimes adding even just a few benches here and there does wonders.
Fairy rings. These are very low effort to make but look good. Just gather mushrooms during fall and make circles by dropping them around. There are also plenty of mushroom related custom designs you could find if you don't want to use actual mushrooms.
Honestly just try things out! It can be intimidating to start placing down furniture but nothing has to be permanent. Take a good look at your item catalogue and DIY list and pick stuff out that could work with your theme. Worst case scenario? You lose a few bells or resources. Whenever I have issues with deciding what to do with an area I head to Harv's island and just place down random items next to each other to see what could work and look good.

I also took a very quick peek at your right side and it's looking great so far! I love the hill you've made and the little quarry sort of thing you have on one of your beach rocks is very creative.

I hope this feedback is what you're looking for. You didn't really list a theme so I tried my best to match what you had going on. Overall I guess my advice is to refine your theme more by finding matching furniture that complements what you already have going on. Bring more of the energy that small quarry on your beach has over to your main island. Just little things that look good together.​


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 24, 2021)

Hey! I would like some feedback for my island, especially most of the beach and rock areas are still emptu and I'm not sure what to do with it lol


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 24, 2021)

update



i kinda want to rip down all my cliffs... something's bugging me but i don't why or what....   it's so pretty the way it is

i do know that it's gonna take a lot of time to move everything, though.....












































i...am... not... going to restart, though... not again... not after all this time...


----------



## Moritz (Apr 24, 2021)

airysuit said:


> Hey! I would like some feedback for my island, especially most of the beach and rock areas are still emptu and I'm not sure what to do with it lol
> 
> View attachment 370877


I'm awful at beaches and a firm believer that they are impossible to make nice 
However you have a lot of palm trees before your pyramid. They look nice but once you hit the pyramid they cause scaling issues with it.
I would try to phase down before hitting it so that it maintains the grandeur it should have.

Other than that I think your beaches are fine!
They look like fun beach areas you would see in the real world


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 24, 2021)

i think i've decided that i might want part of my island to have elements of cardcaptors.. but i don't know how to do that with the cliffs there...
i also know that i might want to move my house somewhere...


i think i'll have to watch the episodes again to get better of the ideas...
shopping district
sakura's house
*i mean the nice placement it has :3 *  i'll not be changing my interier of my house, though :>
penguin park
tomoyo's house
syaoran's apartment

https://newtrialsfanprojects.weebly.com/backgrounds.html

the museum might stay where it is, though :>

https://ccsscenery.tumblr.com/episodelist


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 24, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> There’s also the option of two south river mouths if you’re ok with changing it a bit. I made another map edit with the map starter option. Thats the closest one I found with your residential services placement.



besides the river, what do you think of the rest of the layout? ^^    it's got inspo from the videos i linked in my original post :3

#134


----------



## Serabee (Apr 24, 2021)

Thanks so much for the advice guys! I think the asteroid is gonna be the key is (I'd love to say I didn't think of it, but I'm not even sure I knew it existed, now I gotta find the DIY ), I'll probably replace the moon with some scattered asteroids! I may use some iron ore/fire, too, but I AM planning on leaving some star fragments- I personally like the sparkle the fragments add (my island is, overall, rather colorful so it fits well)


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 24, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> besides the river, what do you think of the rest of the layout? ^^    it's got inspo from the videos i linked in my original post :3
> 
> #134


It looks nice so far. The only thing I would change is the campsite. It’s looks like at the top of the map you have a forest sort of look going around with lots of trees, so the campsite might look great there.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 24, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> It looks nice so far. The only thing I would change is the campsite. It’s looks like at the top of the map you have a forest sort of look going around with lots of trees, so the campsite might look great there.



it still need to find that episode of onegai my melody, so i'm going to change the campsite :3

that said ' forest ' is featured, in front of the giant tree, in the ending 1 of kuru kuru shuffle :3


----------



## Moritz (Apr 24, 2021)

Happily said:


> I would like some Feedback for my Island. The right side is not ready yet. I want to place a house there and make a Tunnel. But the rest is at least finished. I would especially like some tips for decoration.
> 
> My dream adress: DA-0677-4219-4250


It feels quite empty
I get pokemon route vibes from it due to what looks like jumpable ledges. Its cool in that sense.

The normal paths you put down look rather broken but not in a stylistic sense. It looks more like you forgot you were making them. 
If this was intended I suggest custom paths instead as they can round off areas better.

If you were going for a pokemon route vibe I would suggest those face cut out stands but with trainer designs.
It would make the "routes" feel populated 

I think rocks would also look good scattered about.
Perhaps things like the swing beaches.

Right now it feels like a 2d rpg map that's being worked on my devs. 
Looks good, just a little lifeless 

I hope that was helpful and not just rude aha


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 25, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I'm awful at beaches and a firm believer that they are impossible to make nice
> However you have a lot of palm trees before your pyramid. They look nice but once you hit the pyramid they cause scaling issues with it.
> I would try to phase down before hitting it so that it maintains the grandeur it should have.
> 
> ...


Ohh thats a great idea! You mean like using smaller/fewer palms towards the pyramid? 
Never thought of that, but that might actually help yeah haha I guess I just like trees to much to think they _might_ be a little to much lol
Okay great, thanks


----------



## annex (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm working on a farm house. I want it to be old, but cute, colorful, and clean.  Most rooms are about finished, but I would love some ideas for my bathroom . It's finished, but I don't feel like it looks as good as the other rooms. I would really appreciate some ideas. It's the room to the right.  Characters name is Daisy.

DA- 0700-5178-8683.

feedback on the other rooms would be awesome too.


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 25, 2021)

Inspired by previous threads which have given me inspiration to improve areas on my island. Very grateful as it’s hard sometimes to get inspiration.   So, tonight I have tried to decorate my pier and it’s just not worked out at all

Please can anyone give me ideas on how to decorate? I like the rug qr code but rattan furniture just doesn’t work. Thanks


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't know  if it'll help since my pier is so different, but I did a fishing thing there. Also why is my pier so tiny?

Maybe you could use the natural garden chair and natural square table . Maybe throw a coconut drink on there too


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 25, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> I don't know  if it'll help since my pier is so different, but I did a fishing thing there. Also why is my pier so tiny?
> 
> Maybe you could use the natural garden chair and natural square table . Maybe throw a coconut drink on there too
> View attachment 371177


I will definitely try that, thanks  I have my fishing tourney stuff on a rock


----------



## Serabee (Apr 25, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> I don't know  if it'll help since my pier is so different, but I did a fishing thing there. Also why is my pier so tiny?
> 
> Maybe you could use the natural garden chair and natural square table . Maybe throw a coconut drink on there too
> View attachment 371177


I remember reading somewhere that pier size is random... I forget the number of minimum and maximum planks though  IIRC, my pier has the maximum number.

Anyway, my pier is pretty different in that... well, I don't really have anything ON the pier (I keep forgetting you can even put stuff there, lol) but what I did was expand the area past my pier with a QR code that looks like the pier planks. Give me a sec and I can share a pic, though I dunno how helpful it'll be since it seems we're going for very different looks, lol

EDIT: Here's mine!





Like I said, I've got nothing on my actual pier, but I like my little extension. I went with just a nautical theme and practical items!


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 25, 2021)

Serabee said:


> I remember reading somewhere that pier size is random... I forget the number of minimum and maximum planks though  IIRC, my pier has the maximum number.
> 
> Anyway, my pier is pretty different in that... well, I don't really have anything ON the pier (I keep forgetting you can even put stuff there, lol) but what I did was expand the area past my pier with a QR code that looks like the pier planks. Give me a sec and I can share a pic, though I dunno how helpful it'll be since it seems we're going for very different looks, lol


I appreciate any idea as this is the first time I have tried to do any kind of decorating 

I remember the previous thread and size doesn’t matter


----------



## oak (Apr 25, 2021)

My style might not be the inspiration you're looking for but here's my pier. It's pretty short for some reason, poor little guy. The area around it is suppose to be a shipping port.


----------



## Fitolink (Apr 25, 2021)

Daaamn, mine is also pretty small! Here it is, sorry if you don’t get inspiration


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 25, 2021)

oak said:


> My style might not be the inspiration you're looking for but here's my pier. It's pretty short for some reason, poor little guy. The area around it is suppose to be a shipping port.
> View attachment 371180
> View attachment 371181


Wow, that is amazing  here am I just putting down a couple of chairs and calling it decorating 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2021



Fitolink said:


> Daaamn, mine is also pretty small! Here it is, sorry if you don’t get inspiration
> 
> View attachment 371183


That is so cute  I have used my fishing tourney stuff on a cliff but it might look better on the pier?


----------



## jadetine (Apr 25, 2021)

I have been wanting to try laying some patterns down after I saw this paper-kite butterfly inspired pattern.
Unfortunately, my island is mostly a factory for making tbt / giveaways, so it is build for more utility right now (I have a crafting bench on my pier and the fresh cooler and a lamp instead).


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 25, 2021)

jadetine said:


> View attachment 371185
> I have been wanting to try laying some patterns down after I saw this paper-kite butterfly inspired pattern.
> Unfortunately, my island is mostly a factory for making tbt / giveaways, so it is build for more utility right now (I have a crafting bench on my pier and the fresh cooler and a lamp instead).


That is actually gorgeous  think I might ditch the rattan furniture. Was trying to do something different as I have that settee everywhere with different patterns


----------



## Serabee (Apr 25, 2021)

Just wanted to say this thread has inspired me to decorate my actual pier 

So far I've added a "slippery" floor sign because Woodland CARES about safety, dangit!


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 25, 2021)

I use these colourful paths that I found;


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 26, 2021)

annex said:


> I'm working on a farm house. I want it to be old, but cute, colorful, and clean.  Most rooms are about finished, but I would love some ideas for my bathroom . It's finished, but I don't feel like it looks as good as the other rooms. I would really appreciate some ideas. It's the room to the right.  Characters name is Daisy.
> 
> DA- 0700-5178-8683.
> 
> feedback on the other rooms would be awesome too.



Took a peek at the room in question. I do feel inclined to say it doesn't feel like it pops quite as much as the other rooms. I'm thinking the main issue is how little pink there is compared to the wood colours + white. Because the pink is so soft to begin with it already doesn't pop out that much and having so little of it adds to the problem. I do think the retro flower motif is really cool looking. It just needs something more to go with it.

I also noticed that the walls in this room are pretty empty compared to your other rooms. Maybe you could try to find some pink shade wall items? I think there's at least a pink bathrobe/towel clothing item you could hang on the wall.

I went through the pink tag on  Nookplaza to look at items that you could see in a bathroom. Items in spoiler. Maybe picking out some of these could balance your room out more.

These were just my two cents on your bathroom. Make of it what you will!​


Spoiler: Item list









Anthurium Plant





 Aroma Pot





 Cat Grass





Cute Chair Pink (Could work to replace the chair in front of the vanity?






Deluxe Washer (You could make a slightly more modern washing corner if you wanted to. I assume the wash basin is your laundry option though.)






Fragrance Diffuser





Humidifier






Incense Burner






Macrame Tapestry





Mom's Embroidery





 Portable Radio





Set of Stockings





Magazine Rack


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 26, 2021)

i think i've decided that i might want part of my island... if not all of my island, to have elements of cardcaptors.. but i don't know how to do that with the cliffs there...
i also know that i might want to move my house somewhere...


i think i'll have to watch the episodes again to get better of the ideas...
shopping district
sakura's house
*i mean the nice placement it has :3 *  i'll not be changing my interier of my house, though :>
penguin park
tomoyo's house
syaoran's apartment

https://newtrialsfanprojects.weebly.com/backgrounds.html

the museum might stay where it is, though :>

https://ccsscenery.tumblr.com/episodelist 


my ideas 




but i don't know what i want for marina & ketchup yet, though....


----------



## annex (Apr 26, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Took a peek at the room in question. I do feel inclined to say it doesn't feel like it pops quite as much as the other rooms. I'm thinking the main issue is how little pink there is compared to the wood colours + white. Because the pink is so soft to begin with it already doesn't pop out that much and having so little of it adds to the problem. I do think the retro flower motif is really cool looking. It just needs something more to go with it.
> 
> I also noticed that the walls in this room are pretty empty compared to your other rooms. Maybe you could try to find some pink shade wall items? I think there's at least a pink bathrobe/towel clothing item you could hang on the wall.
> 
> ...


Wow. Thank you. Great advice.


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 26, 2021)

I have been playing around with ideas and Tysm for all the wonderful suggestions  so much creativity 

I will work on this but so far I think it’s quite cute. I would love to say I was inspired but I hope @jadetine doesn’t mind that I copied her look as I loved it 





	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2021

@_Donut_ i loved the rainbow path and I honestly wish I had another pier to use it on (and I wish I had the same talent but I share the designers name )


----------



## Licorice (Apr 26, 2021)

I don’t want anyone to be jealous but here’s my pier.


----------



## Mick (Apr 26, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I don’t want anyone to be jealous but here’s my pier.
> 
> View attachment 371369



That is gorgeous, how did you do it  
I've shared this before but mine just has a pirate helm to steer the island away from my problems


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 26, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I don’t want anyone to be jealous but here’s my pier.
> 
> View attachment 371369


 looks amazing


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 26, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I don’t want anyone to be jealous but here’s my pier.
> 
> View attachment 371369



One of the most spacious looking designs I've seen so far, incredible! ;o


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 26, 2021)

Mick said:


> That is gorgeous, how did you do it
> I've shared this before but mine just has a pirate helm to steer the island away from my problems


Love that the pirate helm can help solve all your problems


----------



## psiJordan (Apr 27, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> I have been playing around with ideas and Tysm for all the wonderful suggestions  so much creativity
> 
> I will work on this but so far I think it’s quite cute. I would love to say I was inspired but I hope @jadetine doesn’t mind that I copied her look as I loved it
> 
> ...


I really love how this looks! Super cozy and light, a good place for a nap lol


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 27, 2021)

how does my penny storage room look? for my future island for my oc, penny.... cause as for me, i think it's looking great :3 ... only thing is i've only got room left on the walls in both rooms...















 & i've had to put the loom outside cause it's so big...


----------



## Serabee (Apr 29, 2021)

Okay, this thread is a few days old, but I've more or less finished and wanted to share the pics:









I may still tweak some things (like the little 'stepping stone' squares in the river) but I think it's mostly done! I want to thank everyone for the advice, I LOVE how it turned out


----------



## DragonLatios (Apr 29, 2021)

Love the Look of it


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Apr 29, 2021)

https://preview.redd.it/wu0vc0tnjif51.jpg?auto=webp&s=998f5ae05996b572f5c2ac2f3abe86377508ca6b


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 29, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> You’re welcome!
> 
> About the coconut tree...hmm...it does look slightly off cutting through a picnic blanket, but there’s not a lot of good furniture with shading. A stall could protect them from the rain, but it’ll also look off.
> 
> You could place the coconut tree on rainy days and remove it afterwards.



i think i've decided that i might want part of my island... if not all of my island, to have elements of cardcaptors..

but i don't know how to do that with the cliffs there... i want to rip them down, but that'll take a lot of time & effort
i also know that i might want to move my house somewhere...


i think i'll have to watch the episodes again to get better of the ideas... *which i am*
shopping district
sakura's house
*i mean the nice placement it has :3 *  i'll not be changing my interier of my house, though :>
penguin park
tomoyo's house
syaoran's apartment

https://newtrialsfanprojects.weebly.com/backgrounds.html

the museum might stay where it is, though :>

https://ccsscenery.tumblr.com/episodelist


i guess it would be called cardcaptors city/cottagecore...






i think i'll make a da of how my island is now, so that you can see :3


----------



## Serabee (Apr 29, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> https://preview.redd.it/wu0vc0tnjif51.jpg?auto=webp&s=998f5ae05996b572f5c2ac2f3abe86377508ca6b


...Well, dangit, now I gotta add some of those pointy rocks


----------



## Darth Savage (Apr 30, 2021)

Would be great if you could flip one of the old style rockets on its side to where it looks like it crashed.  That would look really neat next to everything.  You can get the Space Shuttle in a DIY that lays flat, but I think putting that out would be in poor taste.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 30, 2021)

I just moved a villager’s house and expanded the cliff to make room for my next possible project (building another cliff on top of this is something I am considering since I want to out the sanrio bridge by the entrance of my wano (one piece) inspired area. 

I am really unhappy with my terraforming and was wondering if anyone had suggestions. I was thinking of trying to make a bath house (I want it to resemble the one in one piece but can’t find good references, so may wing it) but I want something about it stand out from every bath house. The problem here is maybe the spacing and the weird shape from terraforming. I was thinking of maybe making it indoors, but I liked the idea of making it outdoors and planting some bamboo (even though I don’t remember if there were any in the anime ).





I also had to adjust the river a little.






This area is probably not necessary but idk where else to put my fruit trees. when i adjust the river from one side i always try to adjust the other side but can’t do much with the trees here.


----------



## Bilaz (May 1, 2021)

I’m so bad at decorating I can’t tell if it’s even remotely up to standard


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 1, 2021)

i think i've decided that i might want part of my island... if not all of my island, to have elements of cardcaptors..

but i don't know how to do that with the cliffs there... i want to rip them down, but that'll take a lot of time & effort
i also know that i might want to move my house somewhere...


i think i'll have to watch the episodes again to get better of the ideas... *which i am*
shopping district
sakura's house
*i mean the nice placement it has :3 *  i'll not be changing my interier of my house, though :>
penguin park
tomoyo's house
syaoran's apartment

https://newtrialsfanprojects.weebly.com/backgrounds.html

the museum might stay where it is, though :>

https://ccsscenery.tumblr.com/episodelist


i guess it would be called cardcaptors city/cottagecore... 






my DA: 

 if you would like to see my island at all to give me advice on it :3


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 1, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I just moved a villager’s house and expanded the cliff to make room for my next possible project (building another cliff on top of this is something I am considering since I want to out the sanrio bridge by the entrance of my wano (one piece) inspired area.
> 
> I am really unhappy with my terraforming and was wondering if anyone had suggestions. I was thinking of trying to make a bath house (I want it to resemble the one in one piece but can’t find good references, so may wing it) but I want something about it stand out from every bath house. The problem here is maybe the spacing and the weird shape from terraforming. I was thinking of maybe making it indoors, but I liked the idea of making it outdoors and planting some bamboo (even though I don’t remember if there were any in the anime ).
> 
> ...



I think maybe mixing the bamboo with some of the different garden rocks would look good (perhaps some of the bonsai mixed in too), and give it more of a natural onsen feel. The bamboo fence and zen fence also would fit well imo. (Though I have not seen one piece so cannot help with that I have seen and been to several onsen!) [edit- I don’t meant to sound snotty, just meant to say I am kind of clueless but hopefully not so clueless as to make my advice totally pointless]

as for your river area, I think it looks just fine! I always hate having to narrow my river too much just to accommodate my designs (but have done it several times). If the river is narrow there the trees really hide it, and you kept the river looking natural and not too squared off! It even might be a bonus to have a little hidden narrow spot that lets you hop across the river as a short cut 

sorry I can’t be more helpful, maybe I should finally watch one piece! But I can’t wait to see how your area (and island) develops!


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (May 1, 2021)

I was thinking of getting back into New Horizons and I was thinking about how back when I used to play New leaf I had this town filled with trees flowers and beautiful paths. I used houses and characters with a wide variety of themes and symbolism based on things I have read or seen but also from my huge imagination. For example there was one house I made where the main room is supposed look like a laboratory but the rest of the rooms have a nursery room in the back complete with toys and a children's bed I also used a music box that played k.k lullaby. The other ones have a funeral themed room with a villager portrait of Biskit where stuffed animals can be seen looking at the urn right next to his portrait suggesting he died. 
There was a room supposed to look like the player is visiting heaven complete with benches and a mask of truth in the front of the room and a bird bath which is supposed to resemble the font during a baptism. 
There were several other houses that had these nursery rooms as well.
Probably the most depressing thing I was planning to do but never got to finish was to add a graveyard in the basement of the houses were the children who died are buried and this is why I included all the nurseries because it's supposed to represent the beginning of life and the graveyard is supposed to symbolise the end of life.

Also one of the characters I created wears a PJ and a halo on his head suggesting he is an angel of somebody who passed away as a child. I did also make another house with a dark and grim story about how they died which is not something I am going to cover here because I would break the rules by doing so. I also included little messages around the town like "God is watching you" and some of the characters saying odd and disturbing things in swedish similar to how Aika village included messages in japanese saying "I love my mommy" .
Given that new horizons does not have nearly as much furniture as in New leaf I really have to get creative and use the closest furniture I could possibly find to what I used in New leaf. I really want to create that balance of sheer natural beauty but having a ton of tragic and sad themes featured in the houses and also some on the outside and I could probably even find some new ideas to add to my existing one.

One idea that I got from the top of my head right now is to include a room that features a lot of spinning coloured wheels with a theme of something that is obsessed over excessively like aquarium fish or computers and this would function as a way to portray a character who has autism(I have aspergers and I always wanted to make an autistic character in my town but I never got around to actually doing it and I have ichtyology aka fish biology and all things tech related as my main interests).

To summarize my idea it's that it will be a portrayal of my inner thoughts feelings and ideas in animal crossing form.

What do you think of this?


----------



## Moritz (May 1, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i think i've decided that i might want part of my island... if not all of my island, to have elements of cardcaptors..
> 
> but i don't know how to do that with the cliffs there... i want to rip them down, but that'll take a lot of time & effort
> i also know that i might want to move my house somewhere...
> ...


I dont know anything about cardcaptors so I can't comment on that but I do have some general feedback.

Your island is very barren which is fine since you're not done. But to make navigation easier, as well as knowing the size of areas to work with, I really feel you need paths put down.

You have areas such as the bridge to the orchard that hit sudden stops on items or trees. I would try to make sure pathways are unobstructed.

You have areas such as by the airport (to a less extent) and in the North with the bamboo where you have cut off both vision and access by clumping together trees and stuff, then putting bushes between them so you can't walk to the other side. It feels a bit claustrophobic in those parts.

Behind marinas house you have a ramp going up to a tiny area with nothing going on. Not quite sure what that's about.

Then lastly in the spa, bathhouse area, the women's side has showers but the men's doesn't. I would make both sides even as it looks a little off.

Overall I like how your island has been progressing and I see some great ideas forming such as your pond picnic area.

I do strongly recommend placing paths though as it will really help you with knowing the size of areas you're working with and where to place areas as to make navigation easier.

(Also biff is completely adorable, I want him on my island now)


----------



## Moritz (May 1, 2021)

I absolutely love islands where people design it around themselves and their own passions
It gets so tiring seeing cottagecore over and over again.

If these are things you are passionate about and feel a connection to, I think you should absolutely do it.

You'll have lots of fun along the way and have an island that is personal to you.

Edit: this is for @The friendcode exchanger 
Their thread got merged into this one


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 1, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I dont know anything about cardcaptors so I can't comment on that but I do have some general feedback.
> 
> Your island is very barren which is fine since you're not done. But to make navigation easier, as well as knowing the size of areas to work with, I really feel you need paths put down.
> 
> ...




yeah, i'm not done making showers for that side yet :> i'm waiting for my pink cosmos buds to finish regrowing before i can make more :>

& marina's area is a library veranda :3







i recommend seeing cardcaptors either in english or japanese, on gogoanimetv.to :3  it's a really good anime :3


& yeah, biff is adorable ^^ i was going to swap him out for rudy once i get his photo :3


----------



## Moritz (May 1, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i was going to swap him out for rudy once i get his photo :3


Rudy is also adorable 
Great choice in your jocks!


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 1, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Rudy is also adorable
> Great choice in your jocks!



yeah ^^ 
i have his amiibo card :3


----------



## Dunquixote (May 1, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think maybe mixing the bamboo with some of the different garden rocks would look good (perhaps some of the bonsai mixed in too), and give it more of a natural onsen feel. The bamboo fence and zen fence also would fit well imo. (Though I have not seen one piece so cannot help with that I have seen and been to several onsen!) [edit- I don’t meant to sound snotty, just meant to say I am kind of clueless but hopefully not so clueless as to make my advice totally pointless]
> 
> as for your river area, I think it looks just fine! I always hate having to narrow my river too much just to accommodate my designs (but have done it several times). If the river is narrow there the trees really hide it, and you kept the river looking natural and not too squared off! It even might be a bonus to have a little hidden narrow spot that lets you hop across the river as a short cut
> 
> sorry I can’t be more helpful, maybe I should finally watch one piece! But I can’t wait to see how your area (and island) develops!



don’t worry! Any tips or advice is appreciated. I will see if i have enough room to try that once i get some of the items set up and like what i have. I want to actually make it more than this is based on that and instead have it be a looser interpretation to make it more unique and interesting looking.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (May 1, 2021)

I don't usually post things like this, and I don't really need help with anything, but I kinda wanted to post my DA just if anyone wanted to visit and let me know what they think. 

DA-8810-4650-7018

Actually, there is one part I wanna change, on the west side of the island I made a sort of recital hall by Miranda's house, I'm thinking of changing it. Not sure to what though. 

Also, if anyone's wondering what I'm most proud of, it's part of my house. My left room is a garage that's hella cute, and my upstairs is a fancy dining area. 

Again, just kinda looking for thoughts lol


----------



## Bluelady (May 4, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i think i've decided that i might want part of my island... if not all of my island, to have elements of cardcaptors..
> 
> but i don't know how to do that with the cliffs there... i want to rip them down, but that'll take a lot of time & effort
> i also know that i might want to move my house somewhere...
> ...


My apologies for not replying earlier. These last couple of days my headspace has been full and I've been struggling to find suggestions to give to you.

I checked out your DA. Unfortunately, my computer is having trouble uploading pictures, so I'll try my best to describe what I'm talking about. Moritz already commented about paths so I won't talk about that.


*The Park*
It's very cute! Good job! The only suggestion that I have for that area is to plant a few trees. Idk about you, but to me, a park without trees feels incomplete. Some spots that I think would look nice with a tree is the space between the 2 bushes and water fountain; and some planted alongside both garden lanterns.

*The Third Layer Cliffs*
I like what you've done with the bathhouse area thus far. It would be a shame to destroy it. The stargazing area is nice as well. Overall, I would say that these areas look fine to me.

*Recreating the Shopping District and Villager House Placement*
You already have Nooks Cranny and Ables Sisters connected by a path and a staircase, so that's neat. Depending on how you use that space, you can turn that area into a two level district. Especially if you use some simple panels and/or stalls with those window qr codes or uses the dollhouses. Oh, maybe throw in a couple marketplace decorations. 

However, I can already see some problems with this area. Some of the villagers that you intend to use as "landmarks" are too far away from each other. For example, Blanche lives next to the hot spring area which is on the other side of the map from your shops. Depending on how close you want to get to your references, will this distance be an issue for you? 

Actually, now that I think about it, you didn't say if you were going to decorate the exterior of your villagers' houses as their assigned theme. So I may be getting too far ahead of myself.

In any case, I think that the small space  to the left of the star gazing ramp will be a good area for a small shop. Here are some QR codes and links that I found.


Spoiler



Bookstore cafe- This one is bit too big for the area that I was talking about, but it reminded me of you for some reason. If you scroll down a bit, the user mentions the QR codes and items that they used. There's even a speed build video.

Shelf with stuffed animals- If you decide to make a toy store.



*Potential location for Rudy's house*
If Rudy is supposed to represent the art gallery, then perhaps you can put his house in front or near the museum. Unless you've already reserved that area for another project, I think that it would be an ideal spot for an art program because of how empty that spot currently is.


----------



## Bilaz (May 4, 2021)

I can't decide if I hate this or not


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 4, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> My apologies for not replying earlier. These last couple of days my headspace has been full and I've been struggling to find suggestions to give to you.
> 
> I checked out your DA. Unfortunately, my computer is having trouble uploading pictures, so I'll try my best to describe what I'm talking about. Moritz already commented about paths so I won't talk about that.
> 
> ...



i do have a couple of marketplace decorations that i got in a trade, actually :>

yeah, i did want to decorate the exterior of their houses as their assigned theme... 
i was planning to use the cinnamonroll items to make the outside of her house into the piyo cake shop... or in this case, it would be the cinnamonroll piyo cake shop cafe... :>

but i could try to move it closer somehow :> & have lobo live there? since he wants to be a forest ranger...



& yeah, i really was planning on putting rudy's house near the musuem :> since he wants to be a artist & the art gallery is round the back of the musuem :>

what could i do for pashmina, though? since i remember that i didn't put her on the goals list cause i didn't know what to do...  :< she wants to be a pro-golfer


hmm... & maybe i could move the orchard somewhere & have marshal's big house there?....   

that spot near the stargazing ramp has a pond near it...


oh! side thought, what part of the beach do you think would look best for that shrine that the erase card took over? i was thinking of using this with the candle that i have... zen stone
i think i have a candle, i'll have to check...

edit at 3:41 pm: it seems i don't have a candle in my storage...


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 4, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> I can't decide if I hate this or not



I personally think it looks good!​


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 4, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> My apologies for not replying earlier. These last couple of days my headspace has been full and I've been struggling to find suggestions to give to you.
> 
> I checked out your DA. Unfortunately, my computer is having trouble uploading pictures, so I'll try my best to describe what I'm talking about. Moritz already commented about paths so I won't talk about that.
> 
> ...




do you mean here? 


or here? 

 :3


yeah, along side the lanturns would look rather nice :3


also, i replacced the lanturns with the blossom-viewing lanturns i just crafted :>


----------



## _Donut_ (May 4, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> I can't decide if I hate this or not



I kinda like it, though. The only 2 things I might do if it were me, are (1) keep the 2 different path pattern but then use the light&brown dirt and (2) put some custom panels against the cliffs to create a wall, maybe stone or wood/bamboo pattern on them?


----------



## Bluelady (May 4, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i do have a couple of marketplace decorations that i got in a trade, actually :>
> 
> yeah, i did want to decorate the exterior of their houses as their assigned theme...
> i was planning to use the cinnamonroll items to make the outside of her house into the piyo cake shop... or in this case, it would be the cinnamonroll piyo cake shop cafe... :>
> ...


Pashmina's goal is rather odd considering the interior of her house looking like a retro diner. Maybe she can do both, be a diner owner and a golfer?

As for the spot that I was talking about, let me see if my computer will cooperate this time...


Although it's quite small, perhaps you can use this area for somthing.

For Marshal, unless you're planning to dismantle the farming area that you have there, I would consider moving him elsewhere. One large open spot that I found  is the right side of the Residents Service. What do you think?




For the shrine and candle, I like this area because it's big and has rocks, and caves have rocky walls. It's to left of the trees in the Cardcaptor hangout area that you planted.






bestfriendsally said:


> do you mean here? View attachment 372778
> or here? View attachment 372779 :3
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! The second picture is what I meant.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 4, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Pashmina's goal is rather odd considering the interior of her house looking like a retro diner. Maybe she can do both, be a diner owner and a golfer?
> 
> As for the spot that I was talking about, let me see if my computer will cooperate this time...
> View attachment 372819Although it's quite small, perhaps you can use this area for something.
> ...




yeah, maybe she could do both :3   & maybe i can move her house from the beach, where i had put mira's house, to be next to blanche's to be house spot, to make a outdoor diner :>


maybe i could make a sewing area that sable uses, sometimes, in that area  :>  *the first pic*


yeah, that spot looks pretty good for his house... i was gonna move the orchard, originally, maybe over there... but it's a good spot for marshal, actually, when i get him :3  *the 2nd pic*


& lastly, that rock is a good spot for it ^^ ...   also, it's my duplicate!!  (lol)




the spot in the 2nd pic IS a good spot, actually :>





i just had a thought... maybe i could move blanche's house to where julian's house is & have the cinnamonroll piyo cake cafe there, moving a few trees first, of course :> so it'll be next to the nook's cranny :>


as for jakey's bookstore-type exterier, i'll try to think of something/somewhere


----------



## Barney (May 4, 2021)

If anyone's free to check out my island, any feedback would be much appreciated.

I play the game with my four year old son, so certain things aren't up for changing, but I'd be interested to hear if anyone has any suggestions for new areas we could work on, or ways to improve current ideas.

The dream code is below...


----------



## Bhupathy (May 4, 2021)

As of now, my island is so empty scorpions spawn frequently. I need some advice regarding how to format my island into a 5-star resort.

I'd appreciate any and all comments.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (May 4, 2021)

Well, I personally put pathing and objects literally everywhere so weeds doesn’t spond. Use plenty of fencing, and just have fun with it. Getting to 5 stars can take a while, I wouldn’t worry.
I personally gotten 5 stars on accident, I never checked my rating


----------



## Bluelady (May 5, 2021)

Barney said:


> If anyone's free to check out my island, any feedback would be much appreciated.
> 
> I play the game with my four year old son, so certain things aren't up for changing, but I'd be interested to hear if anyone has any suggestions for new areas we could work on, or ways to improve current ideas.
> 
> The dream code is below...


You're island is very nice! I could tell right away that you put many hours into it. The only suggests that I have are:

-In the carnival section by the beach, you could place a wooden deck qr code underneath the furniture so it'll look like a boardwalk.

-You make great use of paths and decorations....however, I found the wild flowers and weed scattered about to be too visually stimulating at times. I felt dizzy and claustrophobic at times. This could be a me problem, so I'll leave it to your discretion.

-In the large garden section with the fountain and flowers (I think they're tulips), perhaps you can use a different qr code for this area. That way it'll be distinguishable from the large rock path that you sometimes use.




Bhupathy said:


> As of now, my island is so empty scorpions spawn frequently. I need some advice regarding how to format my island into a 5-star resort.
> 
> I'd appreciate any and all comments.


The user above is correct. Unless you want to quickly spawn lilies of the valley, take your time and follow Isabelle's advice. For the longest time I was at 4 stars because I didn't know how to fill up my land. It wasn't until a few months ago when I actually started to see results. I decorated the large area behind my museum, camping site, and left the manequins and fences from an event that I hosted.

Oh, and don't leave more that 15 items lying on the ground. Your town rating drops a bit if you do that.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 5, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Pashmina's goal is rather odd considering the interior of her house looking like a retro diner. Maybe she can do both, be a diner owner and a golfer?
> 
> As for the spot that I was talking about, let me see if my computer will cooperate this time...
> View attachment 372819Although it's quite small, perhaps you can use this area for somthing.
> ...



i was thinking... would it be weird to have both a cafe AND a diner,  with blanche's house & pashmina's house?


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 5, 2021)

i was thinking of moving my house to where bubbles's house is  cause i want to make something like this on my the penisula - cause it's so pretty ^^   




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/n50mg3


& moving her house to where marshal's house is going to be...
it'll become his house anyway & i'll have to move it there, anyway...

& i'll move the orchard to where my house currently is.. i have 2 cherry trees here currently anyway :3


----------



## Bluelady (May 5, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i was thinking... would it be weird to have both a cafe AND a diner,  with blanche's house & pashmina's house?


Personally, I don’t find it weird. I have both Pashmina and Merengue in my town. However, if you would rather have only one eating spot, then that’s fine too.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 5, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Personally, I don’t find it weird. I have both Pashmina and Merengue in my town. However, if you would rather have only one eating spot, then that’s fine too.



i'd probably have both, & sit at one one time & the other, another time, swapping them, sitting at whichever i feel like, at the time :3
or maybe they really could share a eating/sitting spot :> cause i feel like i'm leaning towards cinnamonroll :>






also, i was thinking of moving my house to where bubbles's house is  cause i want to make something like this on my the penisula - cause it's so pretty ^^ 


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/n50mg3

& moving her house to where marshal's house is going to be.... where you suggested it :>
it'll become his house anyway & i'll have to move it there, anyway...

& i'll move the orchard/pumpkin patch to where my house currently is.. i have 2 cherry trees here currently anyway :3 & there's lots of room :>


----------



## Barney (May 5, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> You're island is very nice! I could tell right away that you put many hours into it. The only suggests that I have are:
> 
> -In the carnival section by the beach, you could place a wooden deck qr code underneath the furniture so it'll look like a boardwalk.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed and thoughtful feedback!


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 5, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Yes! The second picture is what I meant.



look what i did :3 



but i've kinda iffy about trees being near the lamps 

 i put one tree here 

 but i won't be able to see the lamp here, unless i adjust the river bit a little...

edit at 10:42 pm:
at 10:38 pm, i went onto the island designer








i  suppose it's not that bad after all :3


----------



## Roxxy (May 5, 2021)

A wee before and after  just a difficult little space and although not perfect yet think it’s ok?


----------



## KitaWarheit (May 5, 2021)

Hey guys!! Long story short--I have a graveyard area (pictured below, also showing space available) but I want to change it up.

I was thinking of something inspired by the Mount Ormond resort area from the game Dead By Daylight. Obviously some things I can't do, like the ski lodge itself... but something that gives the same vibes! A good ol' run down, delinquent hang out area!   

I'm thinking of finding some custom designs for snow patched ground... Maybe a rusted barrel or two... But what else do you guys think will look good? Type of fencing? Trees?

Thanks in advanced for the help <3

Pics of the area/current graveyard:


----------



## skarmoury (May 6, 2021)

I’m almost ready to update my dream address— just need a few more items and it’s good to go. I’m so proud of what it looks like right now, I know I can still do better but I’m not going to beat myself up about it. I’ll let the ideas come naturally.

Here’s a sneak peek! I really really love this picture, and I also love Bea 
Any comments are welcome!


----------



## Emily212 (May 6, 2021)

Hi, 
Would anybody that has an island layout like mine where the airport/island entrance is very close to resident services be able to show me they're island design? It's impossible!!!
Please help

Thank you


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 6, 2021)

My airport is sorta close to Resident Services but its like all the way to the left side of the map, which I like because it gave me enough room to make the layout the way I wanted it to be.


----------



## BalloonFight (May 6, 2021)

I would recommend checking out some youtube compilation videos for some inspiration. I've seen multiple videos with a variety of islands showcasing entrances with very close, or odd, resident service placements. Hopefully that helps a bit!


----------



## Emily212 (May 6, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> My airport is sorta close to Resident Services but its like all the way to the left side of the map, which I like because it gave me enough room to make the layout the way I wanted it to be.
> View attachment 373275


That is cool, mines impossible to design & have no idea where to begin. I've tried searching everywhere but I can't find any designs close to the island I have

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2021



BalloonFight said:


> I would recommend checking out some youtube compilation videos for some inspiration. I've seen multiple videos with a variety of islands showcasing entrances with very close, or odd, resident service placements. Hopefully that helps a bit!


Thank you. I've watched quite a lot of the YouTube videos I just can't seem to find any with the same layout as mine. It is impossible to design & I've got no idea where to begin


----------



## TxAnt (May 6, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/n50mg3



I love your dock.  A great inspiration for my island.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 6, 2021)

TxAnt said:


> I love your dock.  A great inspiration for my island.



that's not actually my dock.... it's someone elses... i found it on reddit...

i just want to make something like it :>


----------



## Bluelady (May 6, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> look what i did :3 View attachment 373070
> but i've kinda iffy about trees being near the lamps View attachment 373071 i put one tree here View attachment 373072 but i won't be able to see the lamp here, unless i adjust the river bit a little...
> 
> edit at 10:42 pm:
> ...


Sorry for the late response. I was unexpectedly put to work yesterday, and am recovering from the Pfizer shot. 

The first pic came out nice. If later on you don't like the placement of the trees next to the blossom-viewing lamps, you could plant bushes instead and move the trees north. Another option would be to place potted plants.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 6, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Sorry for the late response. I was unexpectedly put to work yesterday, and am recovering from the Pfizer shot.
> 
> The first pic came out nice. If later on you don't like the placement of the trees next to the blossom-viewing lamps, you could plant bushes instead and move the trees north. Another option would be to place potted plants.



i've gotten used to the trees being there, now :>
i like them there now :>

i think i will put some bushes beside the lamp nearest the bridge, actually, though :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 7, 2021)

i want to make a mini-golf course

i have the custom designs, but i don't know how to go about it....  


i got inspo from both pashmina's goal... & this - 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ACQR/comments/ijjfkv





here's the area i want to use: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 *i'll be moving blanche's house, of course :3 *


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 7, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> My apologies for not replying earlier. These last couple of days my headspace has been full and I've been struggling to find suggestions to give to you.
> 
> I checked out your DA. Unfortunately, my computer is having trouble uploading pictures, so I'll try my best to describe what I'm talking about. Moritz already commented about paths so I won't talk about that.
> 
> ...



i was just thinking about how i want to do a build-a bear... then i thought of stitches... i had him in my WW town... i want him now... he's so cute ^^


----------



## Psicat (May 7, 2021)

Emily212 said:


> Hi,
> Would anybody that has an island layout like mine where the airport/island entrance is very close to resident services be able to show me they're island design? It's impossible!!!
> Please help
> 
> Thank you


Mine is simillar to yours.  I just have a river and bridge going accross to resident services.




I remember visiting a dream address with a very pretty fountain plaza in front of resident services.  This is it.




There is also this youtube video showing off some entrances.


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 7, 2021)

Emily212 said:


> Hi,
> Would anybody that has an island layout like mine where the airport/island entrance is very close to resident services be able to show me they're island design? It's impossible!!!
> Please help
> 
> Thank you


I have the same layout if you want to come take a look! My Dream address is DA-3224-8591-8784

However it is very much a work in progress, with only the layout done really. But any feedback is welcome and appreciated! (Only downside is I used “the path” so no layout on map)


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 7, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> For the shrine and candle, I like this area because it's big and has rocks, and caves have rocky walls. It's to left of the trees in the Cardcaptor hangout area that you planted.
> View attachment 372826




look what i went & did with my new candle i just got... although i'm just starting with this area :3



 the spot where the candle's sitting is supposed to represent the entrance of the cave :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 9, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> *Potential location for Rudy's house*
> If Rudy is supposed to represent the art gallery, then perhaps you can put his house in front or near the museum. Unless you've already reserved that area for another project, I think that it would be an ideal spot for an art program because of how empty that spot currently is.




is this a good spot, do you think?  it's next to the musuem :3



 i had to adjust the river to get it just right...


*though, by the time you've answered, i'd probably would've put it down  *


----------



## Bluelady (May 9, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> is this a good spot, do you think?  it's next to the musuem :3
> 
> View attachment 374163 i had to adjust the river to get it just right...
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. Today (May 9th) is Mother's Day. I was busy all morning and afternoon. Judging by the picture, that spot looks fine to me. As long as you like that spot, then that's all that really matters. Ah, you've put down the marketplace decorations. They look nice in the background.


----------



## deana (May 10, 2021)

Does anyone have any dream addresses / ideas / guides / anything on how to decorate beaches WITHOUT palm trees? 

I've done about 1/3 of my beach with palm trees as a classic "tropical" area and another 1/3 of my beach is a carnival type of thing. I want to decorate the remaining part of my beach without palm trees but I find it challenging to fill the space without trees so looking for any inspiration really


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 10, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Judging by the picture, that spot looks fine to me. As long as you like that spot, then that's all that really matters. Ah, you've put down the marketplace decorations. They look nice in the background.



yeah, i do :3    it's biff/rudy's to be house :>
__________________________________
yeah, i did.. thanks ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 11, 2021)

i was watching this video today - 




& it got me thinking that i want to move the nook's cranny just for a little bit & work on the cliff behind it, just a little bit.. cause it really is looking a little bit awkward...

so, i'm gonna do that... do the cliff, timetravel a day, get it moved again, & then timetravel back to today :3.... but not today, cause i want to do my house today :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 12, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> It looks nice so far. The only thing I would change is the campsite. It’s looks like at the top of the map you have a forest sort of look going around with lots of trees, so the campsite might look great there.



i just found the onegai my melody - kuromi note camping episode... :>  it was s1 ep 31 :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 13, 2021)

does it look awkward?    cause it kinda does to me... i kinda want to even out the cliff behind it,  a little bit..


----------



## Corvusrene (May 13, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> does it look awkward?    cause it kinda does to me... i kinda want to even out the cliff behind it,  a little bit..
> View attachment 375115 View attachment 375116


I think it looks cute! You could try making the cliff on the left a tiny bit bigger and it might look less awkward.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 13, 2021)

Corvusrene said:


> I think it looks cute! You could try making the cliff on the left a tiny bit bigger and it might look less awkward.



you mean the side with the mushrooms?


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 13, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> does it look awkward?    cause it kinda does to me... i kinda want to even out the cliff behind it,  a little bit..
> View attachment 375115 View attachment 375116


If you want to even out the cliff behind you could wrap the both ends of the cliff (from behind) around Nook's Cranny essentially tucking the shop in more to make it look enclosed but not too much if that makes sense?


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 13, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> If you want to even out the cliff behind you could wrap the both ends of the cliff (from behind) around Nook's Cranny essentially tucking the shop in more to make it look enclosed but not too much if that makes sense?



i was thinking; destroying some of the cliff behind after moving the nook's for just a little bit, like this


 & then putting the nook's back...

of course, i'll move the purple windflower & trees over first...


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 13, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Does anyone have any dream addresses / ideas / guides / anything on how to decorate beaches WITHOUT palm trees?
> 
> I've done about 1/3 of my beach with palm trees as a classic "tropical" area and another 1/3 of my beach is a carnival type of thing. I want to decorate the remaining part of my beach without palm trees but I find it challenging to fill the space without trees so looking for any inspiration really


If you haven't heard of *Lex Play* on YouTube I highly recommend checking out her channel as she often does "Top 15" design ideas (via dream addresses) for anyone looking for inspiration on what to do with certain area's of their island etc. She even has a few videos dedicated to decorating beaches that covers a wide range of different themes and aesthetics.


----------



## Moritz (May 13, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> If you want to even out the cliff behind you could wrap the both ends of the cliff (from behind) around Nook's Cranny essentially tucking the shop in more to make it look enclosed but not too much if that makes sense?


This sounds like a solid plan. 
I'd go with it


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 13, 2021)

has anyone ever been nervy about moving their house? or is it only me...  

cause i want to move my house... but it's been there since i started...



 


 the square of sand is where i want to put it... :> also, i want to make a nice build over there :> i'm gonna move the orchard over to where my house is currently... :>

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2021



Moritz said:


> (Also biff is completely adorable, I want him on my island now)



he should be in boxes today... do you want him? :>

since i'm inviting rudy to move in today ...


----------



## Moritz (May 13, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> do you want him?


Thanks for thinking of me but I semi recently moved another jock onto my island and 3 would be too many. 
He is a great villager though and is certainly on my one day list


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 13, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Thanks for thinking of me but I semi recently moved another jock onto my island and 3 would be too many.
> He is a great villager though and is certainly on my one day list



okay :>


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 13, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> has anyone ever been nervy about moving their house? or is it only me...
> 
> cause i want to move my house... but it's been there since i started...
> 
> ...


Yes! I moved my house the other day but actually going through with it took me a while because I kept second guessing my terraforming. Now it’s done I love how it looks and when inspiration hits I’ll add around my house and finally decorate my private beach area too. 

Overall though I think your house will look lovely nestled amongst trees as it’ll all compliment each other colour wise. Also it’ll look different as most (from what I’ve seen) tend to place their houses on cliff tops or surrounded by waterfalls... like I’ve done.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 13, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Overall though I think your house will look lovely nestled amongst trees as it’ll all compliment each other colour wise. Also it’ll look different as most (from what I’ve seen) tend to place their houses on cliff tops or surrounded by waterfalls... like I’ve done.



yeah, i've been wanting to move it there, ever since i saw this on reddit & wanted to make something like it on my pennisula :>

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/n50mg3


----------



## Moritz (May 13, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> yeah, i've been wanting to move it there, ever since i saw this on reddit & wanted to make something like it on my pennisula :>
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/n50mg3


Is it wrong that post sounds really morbid to me?


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 13, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Is it wrong that post sounds really morbid to me?



i think they meant, like how you can jump off rocks & the pier into the ocean...


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 13, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Is it wrong that post sounds really morbid to me?


I didn’t think of it that way at first but now I can’t stop laughing lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 13, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> yeah, i've been wanting to move it there, ever since i saw this on reddit & wanted to make something like it on my pennisula :>
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/n50mg3


Damn that pier idea looks so pretty. I say if you’ve got a creative flair happening right now then go for it and make a pier. 

Meanwhile here I am taking days/weeks to decorate even one part of my island. Saying that my entrance is officially done (minus a few decorations) as well as the cliffs around my house. 

My entrance...






My house plot although excuse the fruit trees at the front they’ll eventually be moved.





This is the start of my museum area but at the moment I’m stumped on how big to make the front as I want room to decorate. 





Anyone got any ideas...


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 13, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Overall though I think your house will look lovely nestled amongst trees as it’ll all compliment each other colour wise. Also it’ll look different as most (from what I’ve seen) tend to place their houses on cliff tops or surrounded by waterfalls... like I’ve done.



i started work on it :>



 

 my real back garden has a flower bed :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 14, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Overall though I think your house will look lovely nestled amongst trees as it’ll all compliment each other colour wise. Also it’ll look different as most (from what I’ve seen) tend to place their houses on cliff tops or surrounded by waterfalls... like I’ve done.





 

 

 this was last night...

& just now, today, it felt so weird, when i came out of my house in a different location...


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 14, 2021)

which one do i choose?!

the modern sewing machine...
or the old sewing machine that i just bought?


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 14, 2021)

sable's really good weather outside sewing station :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 14, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> Damn that pier idea looks so pretty. I say if you’ve got a creative flair happening right now then go for it and make a pier.



if i want to make a pier, i'm gonna have to put my oc, penny's items that i couldn't fit into my penny storage room into my actual storage, aren't i?...   everything but the diys.. i can't store them... 

well... i don't actually have any of her items on the penisula... but they're next to it


 i just don't want it cluttered up with items like that...
the swinging bench is mine & it's staying there :>


the rest of her items are out-back on the other rock


 

 the fish & butterflies, i had outside my house, anyway before i moved it...


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 14, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> if i want to make a pier, i'm gonna have to put my oc, penny's items that i couldn't fit into my penny storage room into my actual storage, aren't i?...
> 
> well... i don't actually have any of her items on the penisula... but they're next to it
> View attachment 375409 i just don't want it cluttered up with items like that...
> ...


So excited to see it done and on your island oml


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 14, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> So excited to see it done and on your island oml



i am, too  :>

i can buy some cushions & make a couple of log benches, & i can use the rug design that i have... but that's as far as i've thought of...


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 15, 2021)

alright... alright...   who am i going to replace for stitches?   poppy or jakey?    poppy was going to be a stylist... but i have a feeling that they'll be no use for a stylist shop.....   & jakey, he was going to have a book shop.... but then there's marina, who loves reading...


but i love them both!!!  i wish i had a slot for a 11th villager...


but i really want to make a build-a-bear/plush shop....


if i decided to move out either of them, does anyone want to give either of them a good home?  i know i have poppy's amiibo... but please?




but i don't have stitches amiibo yet... so there's that too...


----------



## Croconaw (May 15, 2021)

Hockey is my life. Just in time for the Playoffs too! Even though my team isn’t in the playoffs. 


Spoiler


----------



## azurill (May 15, 2021)

I keep wanting to change where my house is but can’t decide where to put it. Right now it’s to the left of the airport but not really any room to decorate.



Spoiler: Where to put my house 



Where my house is now 



Where is could be 







more maybe someone can find a better spot 






I’m also working on my playground it’s behind the farm. Not sure is I should keep it as grass or add sand and paths. 


Spoiler: Playground


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 15, 2021)

my pumpkin patch... moved from the penisula where my house is now...





although, i don't think it's finished yet... & i think it needs a little something... like dirt & a a certain border that i have...



the carp banner there, is staying there, for remembrance of where my house once was...



also... i really think that i need to move bubbles/marshal's house back a few spaces, now....
i have a lot of bells to spare, after all... :>


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 15, 2021)

azurill said:


> I keep wanting to change where my house is but can’t decide where to put it. Right now it’s to the left of the airport but not really any room to decorate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe in the corner with your own private beach area and secret beach?


----------



## azurill (May 15, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Maybe in the corner with your own private beach area and secret beach?


I had thought of that but eventually want to use that area next month for the wedding items. I could always find another spot for that.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 15, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> So excited to see it done and on your island oml



but i'm not sure what path/custom path to use...

any ideas? :>


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 15, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> but i'm not sure what path/custom path to use...
> 
> any ideas? :>


For the wood? Or a blanket maybe?


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 15, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> For the wood? Or a blanket maybe?



well, when i look at this, i see a wood path... 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/n50mg3

but for me, maybe blanket


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 15, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> For the wood? Or a blanket maybe?


I’d use a pattern that matches the dock already on your island and it’s a little brighter wood color than the one pictured so you could add more plants to make it more feel more alive maybe?

(lol oops forgot the picture at first)


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 15, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> I’d use a pattern that matches the dock already on your island and it’s a little brighter wood color than the one pictured so you could add more plants to make it more feel more alive maybe?
> 
> (lol oops forgot the picture at first)



well, at the moment my penisula/dock is still grass :>


this is what i have, so far :>


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 15, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> well, at the moment my penisula/dock is still grass :>
> 
> 
> this is what i have, so far :> View attachment 375603


Looks great! Creator code: MA 7032-0735-2208 has a great dock pattern I used if you want to take a look! I might use maybe a different fence though


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 15, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Looks great! Creator code: MA 7032-0735-2208 has a great dock pattern I used if you want to take a look! I might use maybe a different fence though



thanks :>
i'll take a look :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 15, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Looks great! Creator code: MA 7032-0735-2208 has a great dock pattern I used if you want to take a look! I might use maybe a different fence though



a few moments later:   that is nice :>  i might use it... if i had room...  but i had to remove one of the eevee designs for it


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 15, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> a few moments later:   that is nice :>  i might use it... if i had room...  but i had to remove one of the eevee designs for it


Ah always the space issue dang it. 
But yeah I really loved the tone of this wood. So far my favorite dock pattern I’ve used


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 15, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Ah always the space issue dang it.
> But yeah I really loved the tone of this wood. So far my favorite dock pattern I’ve used



i choose to only use V. boardwalk 2 :>


----------



## CylieDanny (May 15, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Does anyone have any dream addresses / ideas / guides / anything on how to decorate beaches WITHOUT palm trees?
> 
> I've done about 1/3 of my beach with palm trees as a classic "tropical" area and another 1/3 of my beach is a carnival type of thing. I want to decorate the remaining part of my beach without palm trees but I find it challenging to fill the space without trees so looking for any inspiration really


This is super late. But if your still looking for beach ideas,  mine are decorated by custom designed Seashells, and crabs. With shading so they don't look flate.

I dont use tons of palm trees either, but I find that makes it looks relaxing.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 15, 2021)

i'm gonna try this with my fruit trees :>      i figured that i want to keep all my fruit trees in one place


i found this idea on here - https://www.fandomspot.com/acnh-orchard-ideas/
*number 2*

either that one or this one *number 4* 


or number 5 

 now that i think about it, number 5 seems to be the easiest to do, what with my layout & all ...


----------



## Moritz (May 15, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i'm gonna try this with my fruit trees :>      i figured that i want to keep all my fruit trees in one placeView attachment 375638
> i found this idea on here - https://www.fandomspot.com/acnh-orchard-ideas/
> *number 2*
> 
> ...


I've just looked through that list and number 5 is by far the prettiest.
A lot of the other ones looked very messy.
But 5 is very pretty


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 15, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I've just looked through that list and number 5 is by far the prettiest.
> A lot of the other ones looked very messy.
> But 5 is very pretty



yeah, it is :>
it seems to line up with the area i want to put it in, too :>

i'm starting it tomorrow...


----------



## CylieDanny (May 15, 2021)

So Ive been working on my island, and trying to make use of all my areas. But this little area that im standing in..

Ive been trying to think about to do with. I think it has potential, but Im not sure what to do with it. I already have a dock, so Im looking for something different. Or unique with a dock. 

I know Im wearing a kimono, but my island doesnt really have a solid theme. But Im open to susgestions. Or if I should un-fence it. 

Any ideas would be great  I cant terriform


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 15, 2021)

This is my map! I noticed I had a lot of interesting terraforming that happened during my redo so I wanted to share. Any ideas for the right side are much needed (and the left side and not complete yet)


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 16, 2021)

just had a thought... you don't have to have a villager with that specific goal to have a candy shop, right?

cause i'm watching froggycrossing's cutesy CANDY SHOP speedbuild! video, & now i want to put one next to the nook's ... :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 16, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Ah always the space issue dang it.
> But yeah I really loved the tone of this wood. So far my favorite dock pattern I’ve used



i feel like it's finished... :> 

 but i think it needs something...


----------



## Croconaw (May 16, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i feel like it's finished... :> View attachment 375778 but i think it needs something...


I wish we could curve the patterns so things like this would look more like a dock.  I think it looks great, though!


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 16, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I wish we could curve the patterns so things like this would look more like a dock.  I think it looks great, though!



thanks ^^ i'm working on it :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 16, 2021)

i'm going to use my cinnamonroll amiibo... & i'm prepared to TT a day to get them, & then TT to that previous day that i used it.... if needed... :>


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 16, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i feel like it's finished... :> View attachment 375778 but i think it needs something...


Maybe take out the side patterns? So it looks like one long dock that might change how it looks. I would put bushes or hedges there


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 16, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Maybe take out the side patterns? So it looks like one long dock that might change how it looks. I would put bushes or hedges there



ooh, that might look nice.. bushes or hedges :>


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 16, 2021)

I do both like hedge bush hedge. Gives a nice pattern. But it looks so cool! Now I want a dock too


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 16, 2021)

i now have a problem... 

i need to put the rest of my cherry, apples & pear trees into my orchard... but bubbles/marshal's house is blocking the way...   i might have to move her house somewhere...




 



i've done the peaches & oranges... even though i have one peach tree left over  


& i have way too many apple trees left over & a few pear trees left over...

ah! i have a idea... i ' could ' move marina's house over to where jakey's house is  & then re-do her reading libarry... & then re-arrange the rest of their houses :>  so that i can get bubbles/marshal's house in over there :>  then i'll be able to finish the orcard... i'm prepared to TT for that, though ... 





here's my DA, if you want to take a look... if you want to :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 16, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Maybe take out the side patterns? So it looks like one long dock that might change how it looks. I would put bushes or hedges there



now i feel it's done... when the bushes grow in, that is :>


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 16, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 16, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Looks great!


thankyou ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 16, 2021)

just had a thought... you don't have to have a villager with that specific goal to have a candy shop, right?

cause i was watching froggycrossing's cutesy CANDY SHOP speedbuild! video today, & now i want to put one next to the nook's ... :>





either that, or here -


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 16, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> If you want to even out the cliff behind you could wrap the both ends of the cliff (from behind) around Nook's Cranny essentially tucking the shop in more to make it look enclosed but not too much if that makes sense?



i decided to move the nook's here, until tomorrow, cause that's when i'll be working on the cliff behind it :>





to cut it off, like this :> 



i have alot of bells in my bank to cover me, after all :>


----------



## JabuJabule (May 16, 2021)

Made a yard for Bianca today  It's a little hard because I don't have too many resources just yet.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 16, 2021)

Sooo... here's what my main island looks like right now. If anyone wants to know the theme to its related to Kingdom Hearts and the name "Traverse" is named after the world Traverse Town from Kingdom Hearts 1. All the users are based off of the characters from the KH series. Just to let everyone know. I am not someone who puts outdoor items all that much (I know that maybe shocking to some) but I spent most of time in the homes of the users, since homes in this game are so underrated.

Each of the home is designed differently and I tried my best to match the style of color that they go through (some of them were hard to do because of certain color limitations from the items and furniture), but I try to make them special either way. Also about the island layout its been the same since day one (March 20, 2020) of course there are some areas that I am thinking of improving. I know last time I posted on this thread it didn't go over too well, because I was vague about explaining stuff and I didn't really take the feedback too well. This time I am going to be more honest.

Also the Beach on the right is not able to be access because I have a hard time deciding which incline to get rid of so I can put another one there and it has been driving me crazy to figure out where to put it. I don't have any use for the Museum since I completed but now I don't know where to put it. Also the campsite I might move to where the villager homes are, but I don't know at this point. I know my island is not like anything like anyone else's and I am not going to try and act like its the "best island" ever but I just made whatever stood out to me. So if you want any ideas for a town, I hope my island gives you ideas, because this was a real pain to design.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 17, 2021)

sable's updated sewing station


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 17, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> If you want to even out the cliff behind you could wrap the both ends of the cliff (from behind) around Nook's Cranny essentially tucking the shop in more to make it look enclosed but not too much if that makes sense?



i think that looks so much better...  :3


 





compared to before


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 18, 2021)

i really want to make a plush shop/build-a-bear... & i want stitches cause i had him in my WW town... 

 but i don't know where to put it...

but then i'd have to move out someone... i was thinking jakey... but then, i'd have to get his amibo.. just because....   but then i wouldn't have a libary...   but then, i thought, i could give that ocupation to marina, sally & poppy, since that like to read & they can share the libary :3





& i want to make a candy shop... but i don't know where to put it....

DA is:


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 19, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Maybe take out the side patterns? So it looks like one long dock that might change how it looks. I would put bushes or hedges there



i replaced the wood pattern that you suggested to me, with this one, & i love this one :3




& it came out so lovely


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 19, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i replaced the wood pattern that you suggested to me, with this one, & i love this one :3
> View attachment 376544
> 
> & it came out so lovely
> View attachment 376545


Very cool!!! I love the little stars inbetween that’s so cute


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 19, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Very cool!!! I love the little stars inbetween that’s so cute



i think they're cherry blossoms :3 i'm not sure... :3


yeah, it is cute ^^


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 19, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i think they're cherry blossoms :3 i'm not sure... :3
> 
> 
> yeah, it is cute ^^


lollllll oops my brain is tired today, but they are still super cute


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 19, 2021)

BellBrokeGirl said:


> lollllll oops my brain is tired today, but they are still super cute



no problem :3

but yeah, they really are ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 20, 2021)

i'm trying to make my mini-golf course... by first lining it with hedge, but it doesn't look quite right & i might have to move the incline over a little






i'm sooo stuck~ even though, i've only just started on it

i mean.. which part do i use first? 




i got inspo from this - 




__
		https://qr-closet.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F628629066907516928


edit at 6:12 pm: i actually thought of this much... 



but other than that... i'm not sure
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
edit at 6:22 pm: now that i look at it... it doesn't look that bad :3


 



but i don't know what else to put...


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 20, 2021)

is this a good spot of the future lobo the wolf, do you think?









or here - 



 if i put the trees back afterwards...

he wants to be a forest ranger, after all...


----------



## CylieDanny (May 20, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> is this a good spot of the future lobo the wolf, do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally like the first one better, it strikes me as a more ranger feel. But its up to you in the end


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 20, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I personally like the first one better, it strikes me as a more ranger feel. But its up to you in the end



i decided to put his house at the first choice, after all :3


----------



## CylieDanny (May 20, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i'm trying to make my mini-golf course... by first lining it with hedge, but it doesn't look quite right & i might have to move the incline over a little
> 
> View attachment 376684View attachment 376685
> i'm sooo stuck~ even though, i've only just started on it
> ...


Id put obstacles, like a tire toy. Or other toys to give it a kinda mini golf feel. Im sure you could look up mini golf pictures online

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021

Also, that really helped me with a delima I was having. So thanks ❤


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 20, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Also, that really helped me with a delima I was having. So thanks ❤



you're welcome ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 21, 2021)

i'm gonna move jakey, marina, sally, poppy & ketchup's house around, since i kinda want to move in stitches in place of jakey, since i have both their amiibo's now




  i even put signs down so i wouldn't forget where they'd go :3



 of course i'd have to destroy marina's libary veranda, since i'm gonna make a libary next to her house when i move it... but it'll be missed...



but i'm still not sure where i'm gonna put stitches build-a -bear/plush shop... the candy shop, too, for that matter





my DA: 7566-1455-4782


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 24, 2021)

update on '' the cave  '' from cardcaptors


 i'm working on using the floating blocks & the blocks for it, too

the kerokerokeroppi bridge represents the bridge that was in the cave ... & the newly crafting zen-style stone represents the shrine :3


----------



## Moritz (May 24, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> update on '' the cave  '' from cardcaptors
> View attachment 377531 i'm working on using the floating blocks & the blocks for it, too
> 
> the kerokerokeroppi bridge represents the bridge that was in the cave ... & the newly crafting zen-style stone represents the shrine :3


Since this is the feedback thread, I'll speak my mind. Those do not work there at all.
Personally I would remove it all


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 24, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Since this is the feedback thread, I'll speak my mind. Those do not work there at all.
> Personally I would remove it all



this is the best place for it, though...

a cave is rocky, after all :3

& the cave in the episode had a bridge & candles & a shrine in it :>


----------



## CylieDanny (May 24, 2021)

Just a suggestion, because I think I know what hes getting at, I dont think it looks bad.

But you could try to use some simple panels with a rocky design, and place them around, and on it. Simple panels can sometimes make areas look like their actual buildings, and I've seen it done to make caves too.

Prehaps some stone designs, or rock diys would help if you wanted to make it more rocky. These are only suggestions, so dont take it the wrong way. But little touches like that, can really make things stand out.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 24, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Just a suggestion, because I think I know what hes getting at, and I dont think it looks bad.
> 
> But you could try to use some simple panels with a rocky design, and place them around, and on it. Simple panels can sometimes make areas look like their actual buildings, and I've seen it done to make caves too.
> 
> Prehaps some stone designs, or rock diys would help if you wanted to make it more rocky. These are only suggestions, so dont take it the wrong way. But little touches like that, can really make things stand out.



thankyou ^^

i looked for codes & things like that for simple panels, but couldn't find anything good... but then again, i only looked up ' caves ' ... but i think i'll look again :3

edit at 8:30 pm: well, i found this one :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 24, 2021)

i'm gonna try out another path... but i can't decide between this one 



or this one 

 the ones that i like...



i'm still a beginner on paths, after all...

maybe i just can't handle lots & lots of codes for my path.... 



also.... i've just discovered that i have a love/hate relationship with custom paths.... i love them.... but i hate it when i had to remove them... this is probably why i won't use them on penny's island....


----------



## Naley_ (May 24, 2021)

Hey guys! So my island is nowhere near done, but I've been slowly working on it for a while (crazy perfectionist) I'm looking for some brutally honest constructive criticism. My husband is a tad biased I think. 

I don't know if I fall under one specific theme, I just tried to make somewhere I'd genuinely want to live/think is pretty. I'm wondering how others think the overall effect is, if it's too much, not enough, if there's other items or ideas that would work better for my vibe.... etc. 

I made my first dream address: DA-6934-2803-7401 it's very under construction, but I hope someone will check it out!


----------



## Bluelady (May 25, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> thankyou ^^
> 
> i looked for codes & things like that for simple panels, but couldn't find anything good... but then again, i only looked up ' caves ' ... but i think i'll look again :3
> 
> edit at 8:30 pm: well, i found this one :3 View attachment 377540


Hey. I don't know if you've customized your simple panels yet, but I decided to test out how they would look. My area is smaller than the one on your island, so I only did one wall.


Spoiler: qr code you found






As you can see, the border of a panel is important. I think that the one that I'm using are the black and light grey versions.



If not, here are some of the ones that I found. What do you think?


Spoiler



#1 I like this the best, even though it's a bit dark.





#2





#3 The panels are different because I tried and failed to connect the corners.






I'll see if I can find some more tonight.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 25, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Hey. I don't know if you've customized your simple panels yet, but I decided to test out how they would look. My area is smaller than the one on your island, so I only did one wall.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: qr code you found
> ...



the 2nd one looks better then the one i currently have saved, i think :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 25, 2021)

you know... with the way that i'm working on my island, i think it's gonna turn into a anime fairycore island....

oohh, i like that idea  

i think i'm gonna move my campsite to the beach... i know it's been there since the start... but it'll be missed... sort of... since i want to make the temple shrine there :3  there are pics of it here ^^ - https://lmk.suppi.net/tsukimine-shrine.php

& there was a market at the shrine in ep 14 of  _Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card Arc_. ... but i don't think i'll put that in...

i still want my libary, plush shop, candy shop, & post office on my island, though :3 *yeah, the post office is the new thing i want to build :3 *


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 25, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Hey. I don't know if you've customized your simple panels yet, but I decided to test out how they would look. My area is smaller than the one on your island, so I only did one wall.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: qr code you found
> ...





 i customized it with this one :3
i think it looks good :3


----------



## BigBadButterfree (May 25, 2021)

Hey again! Just posting once more that I would like some feedback 

DA-8810-4650-7018

The main thing I'm looking for help with is I wanna replace my concert stage area. To see where it is, once you wake up on the dream, take the paths south of the plaza to the airport, turn and go west. Just follow the path across the bridge, past the seasonal area, through the rock garden, and you'll see my concert stage, or PAC of sorts.

I like it in theory, but I don't think it executes well with the cliff stuff. So I wanna replace it, but I'm not sure with what. My town isn't like, themed or anything, so any kind of suggestion is welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## CylieDanny (May 25, 2021)

BigBadButterfree said:


> Hey again! Just posting once more that I would like some feedback
> 
> DA-8810-4650-7018
> 
> ...


I might be able to check it out later


----------



## BigBadButterfree (May 25, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I might be able to check it out later


Thank you, I'd very much appreciate that


----------



## Bluelady (May 25, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> View attachment 377726 i customized it with this one :3
> i think it looks good :3


 You should post back when you finish the area. Although I can’t trade right now, let me know if you need a different color for the panels.




Naley_ said:


> Hey guys! So my island is nowhere near done, but I've been slowly working on it for a while (crazy perfectionist) I'm looking for some brutally honest constructive criticism. My husband is a tad biased I think.
> 
> I don't know if I fall under one specific theme, I just tried to make somewhere I'd genuinely want to live/think is pretty. I'm wondering how others think the overall effect is, if it's too much, not enough, if there's other items or ideas that would work better for my vibe.... etc.
> 
> I made my first dream address: DA-6934-2803-7401 it's very under construction, but I hope someone will check it out!


I checked out your island and it’s really cute. It’s like cottage-core and fairy-core had a baby. I’m going to call it pretty in pink.

There’s not a lot to say about it since it looks like you’re mostly done. Even the beaches have some activity going on. The area to work on next is the long strip of land that you have to the right of the fountain with the crescent moon on top. 

It reminded me a lot of that popular long park in NYC. Grand Central Park? Perhaps you can place a dirt path to make a trail.

I guess the next thing that you can do is ask yourself if your island easy for you to quickly navigate from one area to the next? Is there enough room to pop a balloon or build a snowman?


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 25, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> You should post back when you finish the area. Although I can’t trade right now, let me know if you need a different color for the panels.



sure ^^ i'll do that :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 26, 2021)

i want to put a post office somewhere... but i don't know where to put it  

i thought of putting it here... 



but i don't know



also, i thought about putting my candy shop & plush shop where my star-wishing area is & move my stargazing area over some... but, again, i don't know.. then i'd need to remove my bamboo grove... it looks like there's a LOT of space for them, though :> then i could make a ravine or a path or something, going to the secret beach ... & do something else with the bamboo...


i don't know what to do  



DA is in my sig


also... i learned that i can't turn or move my mailbox backwards or forwards... well, that stinks...


----------



## Bluelady (May 26, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i want to put a post office somewhere... but i don't know where to put it
> 
> i thought of putting it here... View attachment 377914
> 
> ...



Hey. I took a look at your island again. To tear down your star wishing area and bamboo grove...that's quite a big step. Well, you're right that the star gazing area could fit the candy shop and plush shop, although they would both have be on the small-medium size.

I looked around and here are some areas that I thought would look neat having a candy shop.


Spoiler






 
Do you have the right side of this eating area reserved for anything? You could place a small candy kiosk/stall here with a "candy shelf" panel in the background facing towards the west or south.




Another location for a candy stall could be where my character is standing....




What about here? Again, it would have to be small...and it might be tedious when you lay down a path or stepping stones, but I think that it'll look wonderful if you do get it right.



The location for the postal area seems fine to me. In fact, the left side of your map has a lot of open space. Depending on how big you make your post office, you could place a plush shop next to it if there's enough space.


Are you going to place your camping area or star gazing area here? If so,  I think that it'll look nice with your Cardcaptor hangout area.





Finally, here are some Pinterest stuff that I found for you. Hopefully they will be of some use.


Spoiler



Cave idea, it's a bit shallow but you can open the area up by adding more panels.
Tiny shrine area qr code
Hidden shrine: speed build
Another shrine example on Twitter


----------



## Mokuren (May 27, 2021)

Hello everyone! I need your help  I am somewhat unsure about my mountain top idea.

I have a forestcore island and one of the first things I built was the forced perspective forest. It should give some kind of reward after getting on top.

Yesterday I got some ideas - it's usual to have some hut on mountain trails to rest and stuff and I needed space for one villager. So I thought a villager would be a good idea to place there to have some sort of mountain cabin to rest (the exterior will be a log hut).

Okay here is the point - the resting area. It looks a little bit boring. I tried a snackautomar but they are not common on a mountain haha It really should go along with the forestcore theme but man it looks somewhat boring! I made a sheep meadow below thought it will be cute. Honestly in game it looks better somehow xD

I will attach some.pictures - really be honest please. I need some feedback to change stuff and make it better 

Sorry for mistakes - english is not my first language


Aaaand finally if someone wants to see the town: DA-3470-3239-5730 (need help with the outside of the house; duck pond)


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 27, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Hey. I took a look at your island again. To tear down your star wishing area and bamboo grove...that's quite a big step. Well, you're right that the star gazing area could fit the candy shop and plush shop, although they would both have be on the small-medium size.
> 
> I looked around and here are some areas that I thought would look neat having a candy shop.
> 
> ...



well... i wasn't thinking of putting the star-gazing area here as i was going to move it to where to bamboo grove is... but it would look rather nice there, looking over the ocean :3

& as for the campsite, i was planning on putting it onto the beach.. as i want to make that cardcaptors shrine where it is.... & i quite like the twitter shrine inspo ^^ & i'm gonna have a look at the speedbuild video :3
pics of the cardcaptors shrine :3 -  https://lmk.suppi.net/tsukimine-shrine.php

the 3rd picture option looks really good for the candy shop ^^   though, it's near my house, on the other side of the bridge, but, then again, it'd be just a short walk to & from the cinnamoroll cafe to there :3





Bluelady said:


> Finally, here are some Pinterest stuff that I found for you. Hopefully they will be of some use.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




where? i didn't see any cave idea or tiny shrine area qr code on there when i clicked on the first & 2nd ones....  
can you maybe point them out to me? 





edit at 1:51 pm:  i'm watching  Kinoto 's ABLE SISTERS (TAILOR SHOP & LAUNDROMAT): SPEED BUILD // (ANIMAL CROSSING NEW HORIZONS) video... now i have a desire to put a laundromat next to the able sisters, myself


----------



## Bluelady (May 27, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> well... i wasn't thinking of putting the star-gazing area here as i was going to move it to where to bamboo grove is... but it would look rather nice there, looking over the ocean :3
> 
> & as for the campsite, i was planning on putting it onto the beach.. as i want to make that cardcaptors shrine where it is.... & i quite like the twitter shrine inspo ^^ & i'm gonna have a look at the speedbuild video :3
> pics of the cardcaptors shrine :3 -  https://lmk.suppi.net/tsukimine-shrine.php
> ...


Sorry about that. I'll try linking them again. Cave idea. Tiny shrine area.

Actually, I'll just insert the pics here as well. Just in case the links don't work.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 27, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Sorry about that. I'll try linking them again. Cave idea. Tiny shrine area.
> 
> Actually, I'll just insert the pics here as well. Just in case the links don't work.
> View attachment 378137View attachment 378138



thankyou ^^

that shrine inspo looks great ^^  but i think i maybe want to try the twitter link inspo.. so i can use some of my bamboo :3


----------



## Bluelady (May 27, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> thankyou ^^
> 
> that shrine inspo looks great ^^  but i think i maybe want to try the twitter link inspo.. so i can use some of my bamboo :3


Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 27, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Sounds like a good idea.



i think i'll try it out after i finish the libary :3 i'm ordered 3 more books today for the first bookshelf :3


----------



## CylieDanny (May 27, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Sorry about that. I'll try linking them again. Cave idea. Tiny shrine area.
> 
> Actually, I'll just insert the pics here as well. Just in case the links don't work.
> View attachment 378137View attachment 378138


I'm totally gonna use that cave idea. I got the perfect place for it


----------



## deana (May 28, 2021)

Naley_ said:


> Hey guys! So my island is nowhere near done, but I've been slowly working on it for a while (crazy perfectionist) I'm looking for some brutally honest constructive criticism. My husband is a tad biased I think.
> 
> I don't know if I fall under one specific theme, I just tried to make somewhere I'd genuinely want to live/think is pretty. I'm wondering how others think the overall effect is, if it's too much, not enough, if there's other items or ideas that would work better for my vibe.... etc.
> 
> I made my first dream address: DA-6934-2803-7401 it's very under construction, but I hope someone will check it out!



Gave this a visit and I LOVE your island! I can honestly say I don't think I've visited another island quite like it. I definitely don't think your island is "too much", I think most of the island is what I would consider just enough a few places that could still use some more. One thing for sort of everywhere around the island is I think using the item "cherry-blossom-petal pile" throughout the island would really compliment the flower petal boarder on the paths. 

One area that I think needs more is the orchard, I think you could add in some more farming related items here, maybe the cardboard boxes in the fruit designs outside of each little tree area? A placed shovel or watering can also can look really cute in a farm area, maybe some bee hive boxes? Just giving ideas. 

My only other thoughts would be I think the campsite area could benefit from having some sort of fencing around it. It feels very out in the open currently. Also very interested to see what you would do with the right side beaches I think you have some really cool beach rocks to work with.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 28, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Sounds like a good idea.



starting tomorrow (29/5/21), i think i'll try TT'ing again, 1 day at a time, forward & then back a day from that day, so i can get stuff done faster :3


----------



## CylieDanny (May 28, 2021)

Do be afraid to go back a month, just be care full about events, and birthdays if you do. Just so you dont go into the next month

I mean to the start of the current month


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 28, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Do be afraid to go back a month, just be care full about events, and birthdays if you do. Just so you dont go into the next month
> 
> I mean to the start of the current month



thankyou ^^


----------



## Bluelady (May 28, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> starting tomorrow (29/5/21), i think i'll start TT'ing again, 1 day at a time, so i can get stuff done faster :3


Good luck! Let me know if you ever need any orderable furniture. I think that I have a complete catalog.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 28, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Good luck! Let me know if you ever need any orderable furniture. I think that I have a complete catalog.



thankyou ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 29, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Good luck! Let me know if you ever need any orderable furniture. I think that I have a complete catalog.



i think i might either scrap the mini-golf idea, because i need room for the path to the shrine,  or make it smaller, so i can delete some of of the mini-golf custom designs...


----------



## Bluebellie (May 30, 2021)

I need some food stall ideas. Feel free to post pictures or write them out. I’m working on a farmers market area or food coart sort of thing, and the area is mostly done. I added two more stall though, and I can’t think of anything.

The area is next to the museum. I was thinking of doing museum stalls, but that just isn’t working out.


----------



## Bluelady (May 30, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i think i might either scrap the mini-golf idea, because i need room for the path to the shrine,  or make it smaller, so i can delete some of of the mini-golf custom designs...


I agree. It looks like the mini-golf might get in the way of the entrance to the shrine. If you still like the mini-golf, then I say make it smaller.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 30, 2021)

Hello,

I’m struggling a bit to make some decisions on my second level. I have a few different things going on and I can’t decide whether to make the level more cohesive, make it flow better, or whether it works at all.



Spoiler: References/ questions






This are in particular I am torn on. I like how it looks, but also think it does not make a lot of sense and the yellow and white flowers seem a little basic.

2. 


I have this transitional space, and am not sure what to do with it

3. 





I have this weird mushroom forest below where I have now moved deirdre’s house is. Still adding more flowers and bushes. Not sure it is makes sense and feel something is missing, maybe paths/ custom designs.

4. 





Opposite the area in the first pic I have this Japanese-y/ asiany area, which I feel works really well (though I need to clean up the lily of the valleys) should I extend this Asian theme across the whole second level? Or at least incorporate it so that it all feel more cohesive?

6. 


This is the third level, but I feel it is the ‘best’ area of my island. So I guess just providing for reference.

7. 


the last part of my second level. This was the first area on my island I really designed and liked, and has not changed much since then, so probably needs an update.

8. 


my map with DA - which is 2 or three months old, but still close to what my island looks like now. Ish



Anyway, thanks for any help anyone has to offer. Can’t promise to actually follow through on any recommendations, but I would really appreciate some outside opinions.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 30, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I agree. It looks like the mini-golf might get in the way of the entrance to the shrine. If you still like the mini-golf, then I say make it smaller.



i think i'll scrap it altogether... cause no one's gonna play it if it's that small... i mean, look *well... noone will anyway, but still * - 






& i'm gonna move my campsite over to this spot on the beach when i feel like it - 

 i mapped it out so i know how big it is for the beach...
& i think i'll put the star-gazing area next to it on the grass.... cause i think i want to put a laundremat next to the able sisters ... :>


----------



## Bluelady (May 31, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I need some food stall ideas. Feel free to post pictures or write them out. I’m working on a farmers market area or food coart sort of thing, and the area is mostly done. I added two more stall though, and I can’t think of anything.
> 
> The area is next to the museum. I was thinking of doing museum stalls, but that just isn’t working out.


I'm going to list the food items that I remember being sold at my local farmer's market. I remember a stall selling honey, a stall selling pastries,  lots of BBQ and a stall selling beverages and slushies. There's a bar nearby, so people were hanging out in the bar's patio as well.

Oh, I remember people selling popcorn and cotton candy as well.

Here are some ACNH pictures that I've found online.


Spoiler






Beware, that the fence on the bottom appears to have been hacked in.









Spoiler: Links



A farmer market display (they list the qr codes towards the bottom))
Farmer's market display and cheese pattern
Korean bbq qr code


----------



## Bluebellie (May 31, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I'm going to list the food items that I remember being sold at my local farmer's market. I remember a stall selling honey, a stall selling pastries,  lots of BBQ and a stall selling beverages and slushies. There's a bar nearby, so people were hanging out in the bar's patio as well.
> 
> Oh, I remember people selling popcorn and cotton candy as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I decided to use the last two stalls for flowers! I wanted to use food ideas, but the flower works great as well!


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 31, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Hey. I don't know if you've customized your simple panels yet, but I decided to test out how they would look. My area is smaller than the one on your island, so I only did one wall.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: qr code you found
> ...




i'm having a little bit of trouble arranging the simple panels... i've only been able to do this - 



i can't do the corners very wall... either that or it's the rocks fault...


----------



## Bluelady (May 31, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i'm having a little bit of trouble arranging the simple panels... i've only been able to do this - View attachment 378669
> i can't do the corners very wall... either that or it's the rocks fault...


Don’t worry, I had trouble putting the panels on my rock when I was showing the qr codes to you. 

Try moving the panels in the back 1 or 2 spaces inward. However, this will mean moving the zen stone down, possibly moving the bridge down, and buying a few more panels. Nonetheless, it should allow you connect the back wall to the left wall.

Keep in mind that the panels don’t connect neatly at the corners, unfortunately.

Creating walls for the bottom portion of the picture will be trickier because of the rock’s corners. If you do try to create a wall for this section, I would recommend removing the mario blocks or at least the one in the corner. I don’t know if panels can be place underneath it.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 31, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Don’t worry, I had trouble putting the panels on my rock when I was showing the qr codes to you.
> 
> Try moving the panels in the back 1 or 2 spaces inward. However, this will mean moving the zen stone down, possibly moving the bridge down, and buying a few more panels. Nonetheless, it should allow you connect the back wall to the left wall.
> 
> ...



i just had a thought... i could put tall garden rocks in the spots where i can't get a simple panel in :>


& yeah, you can't put a panel underneath the floating blocks... :<


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 31, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Don’t worry, I had trouble putting the panels on my rock when I was showing the qr codes to you.
> 
> Try moving the panels in the back 1 or 2 spaces inward. However, this will mean moving the zen stone down, possibly moving the bridge down, and buying a few more panels. Nonetheless, it should allow you connect the back wall to the left wall.
> 
> ...



the simple panel looked rather awkward on its own in the other corner ... so i replaced it with my 2nd from last tall garden rock.... so i think the cave's finished :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 31, 2021)

i want to give marina's yard a re-do... i mean, she's had these items for her yard, since she moved in... but i'm not sure what to give her... any ideas?



 & yes, i moved marina's house to here... :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 31, 2021)

my neighborhood.... it's somehow turned itself into a beach-side village... not that i'm disappointed with it turning out like that :3



 

 

 

 

 

 

 




 



it's the first time i actually put down a path and stuck with it... alright, there's the bridge paths that are still there, too :3

but... maybe i should move julian/lobo's house over here too, since once i move jakey/stitches house to wherever i want him to go, for the plush shop, he'll be all by himself...




*if you'd like to check it out in person, you can ^^ DA is in my sig... i feel like it's not done yet, though*


----------



## Bluelady (May 31, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i want to give marina's yard a re-do... i mean, she's had these items for her yard, since she moved in... but i'm not sure what to give her... any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 378686 & yes, i moved marina's house to here... :>


Here are some ideas.


Spoiler: Marina's house



One with shells
Another one with mostly shells
Beachy look
One that looks more like fairy-core
I like this one even though it's a bit too big for her yard.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 31, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Here are some ideas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Marina's house
> ...



ooh, i like the 2nd one ^^



i just had a thought though... maybe it'd be better to move her house over to where to libary is... which is next to her house & move the libary to where her house is... i think that'd make it easier to decorate, maybe... :>


----------



## Bluelady (May 31, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> ooh, i like the 2nd one ^^
> 
> 
> 
> i just had a thought though... maybe it'd be better to move her house over to where to libary is... which is next to her house & move the libary to where her house is... i think that'd make it easier to decorate, maybe... :>


Perhaps, it could work. A library by the beach does sound nice....Hmm...either way, I would say to sleep on it tonight, and decide tomorrow.


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 31, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Perhaps, it could work. A library by the beach does sound nice....Hmm...either way, I would say to sleep on it tonight, and decide tomorrow.



yeah, maybe you're right... :>

okay, i think i will decide tomorrow :3    i can't move her house to the beach temparelity tonight, anyway... since i've already moved bubbles/marshal's house :>


edit at 10:31 pm:  i looked up ' libaries by the beach '... they actually do exist.. but not in the way that you'd think.... who knew?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 1, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Are you going to place your camping area or star gazing area here? If so,  I think that it'll look nice with your Cardcaptor hangout area.
> View attachment 378039



you know, i had a thought about removing the ramp that's going down into my bamboo grove & extending my current campsite area just a little bit & putting my star-gazing area near it... since i remember that the shrine area in a certain cardcaptors episode had a sort of fortune-telling pond place :3

i forget which episode it was, though.. when i get to the episode, i'll know :>



since i'm gonna be putting my shrine there, anyway :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 2, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Here are some ideas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Marina's house
> ...



i like the last one, actually too :3  cause moving her house made her yard much spacious to work with :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 2, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Here are some ideas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Marina's house
> ...



do you know what code that stone path is? :>


----------



## Bluelady (Jun 2, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> do you know what code that stone path is? :> View attachment 379001


Oh, no. Sorry. It looks like they didn’t mention the qr code that they used. I hate it when people do that.

I can look for it later tonight. Just right now, because my family put me to babysit already.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 2, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Oh, no. Sorry. It looks like they didn’t mention the qr code that they used. I hate it when people do that.
> 
> I can look for it later tonight. Just right now, because my family put me to babysit already.



okay :3


----------



## azurill (Jun 2, 2021)

I’m working on a few areas near my farm. I think they could use something not sure what. 




honey stand



work shop




map


----------



## Bluelady (Jun 2, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> do you know what code that stone path is? :> View attachment 379001


I found it, they posted the code in another subreddit. It’s *MA-7404-1196-0223.* They also said that the measurement of the area was about 13x9.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 2, 2021)

azurill said:


> I’m working on a few areas near my farm. I think they could use something not sure what.
> 
> View attachment 379009
> honey stand
> ...



hii! I am by no means an expert but I think what they need is just a bit more in general, to make the space feel more dynamic.

for example with the fruit stand maybe add the fruit basket (I may have a spare recipe if you don’t have it, or can craft it for you) and maybe some of the fruit boxes (I have pear, apple and cherry if you want any) maybe the infused water dispenser?

another thing that could work there is for the fruit stand to also maybe have a little juice bar - you could incorporate a cutting board and blender and maybe a coconut drink or two (maybe the st Patrick’s day drink would work too?), and it would also be a chance to put a little table or two (or maybe the diner counter table). A festivale umbrella might look good there too (since this is on the beach after all it just seems like it needs to feel a little beachy) - though I know that may be a little too tropical for what you are going for.

For the honey stand, personally it would make more sense to me located on the grass. Among the trees or on the other side. You could add a wasp hive (though those don’t look much like honeycomb, maybe a custom hat trick of some type would be better?) maybe some candles would work there (unlit) as if they are beeswax candles? A honey bee model might be cute too?

For the work shop, perhaps you could mix in gardening tools? To make it feel more full and multi-purpose, you could place an axe or watering can and custom design a cushion to look like come kind of material for whatever you want to workshop to be working on. Or maybe the kettle tub would fit in somehow (it always looks less like a tub than some industrial contraption to me).

out of curiosity, is there a story on why the workshop in on the beach rocks? I think if so, incorporating that into the design would be a good way to make it feel natural, as if it fits into the broader ‘story’ of your island.

Not sure if any of that is helpful. What you have doesn’t look bad, not at all, but I think adding a few more varied items could help with filling in the spaces so that they feel more natural and like living locations.


----------



## azurill (Jun 3, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> hii! I am by no means an expert but I think what they need is just a bit more in general, to make the space feel more dynamic.
> 
> for example with the fruit stand maybe add the fruit basket (I may have a spare recipe if you don’t have it, or can craft it for you) and maybe some of the fruit boxes (I have pear, apple and cherry if you want any) maybe the infused water dispenser?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions. Your it does need more items. I forgot about the fruit boxes even though I had ordered them on my main island. The juice stand is a great idea. If I move the fruit stand to the left. I can put a small juice stand there. I want the workshop close to the farm and couldn’t figure out a better spot for it. Will have to work on that and the honey stand later.
changes to fruit stand area.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 3, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I found it, they posted the code in another subreddit. It’s *MA-7404-1196-0223.* They also said that the measurement of the area was about 13x9.



oh, thankyou ^^


----------



## maria110 (Jun 3, 2021)

Does anyone have ideas or inspo for a gothic island entrance?  I'd like to try something new  The resident services is straight across from the airport but there's not a lot of distance between them.  It's something like 15 squares. TIA!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 3, 2021)

This is my hotel. I’m really proud of this. My apologies if the pictures are small. The main room is the lobby. The three rooms and the upstairs are the guest rooms. Each include a bedroom and a bathroom. The downstairs is the guest laundry room with some housekeeping supplies. The Rover suitcases really add to the fact that the rooms are occupied.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 3, 2021)

i've been thinking.... 

what use would i get out of making a stylist for poppy?   no one would use it.. i don't like doing my nails... i don't even do that anyway...  hmmm....  maybe i should scrap that idea


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 3, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> This is my hotel. I’m really proud of this. My apologies if the pictures are small. The main room is the lobby. The three rooms and the upstairs are the guest rooms. Each include a bedroom and a bathroom. The downstairs is the guest laundry room with some housekeeping supplies. The Rover suitcases really add to the fact that the rooms are occupied.


 
I like it! The blue wavy floor pattern looks really nice and the rooms look clean and simple (in a good way). I’d stay in this hotel 

for some reason I particularly like the basement with the laundry and snack machines.

thanks for sharing!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 3, 2021)

i want to put stitches house & the plush shop here... so that neither him or rudy will be lonely... but now i'm wondering if it's too close to the musuem or if i'll need to move him to where the musuem currently is & move the musuem somewhere...





note: the musuem is just next to rudy's house which is in the top- corner of the screenshot...


----------



## Bluelady (Jun 8, 2021)

I’m thinking of making a rainbow garden. My goal is to organize and thin out the flowers that have taken over my island. Has anyone tried making a rainbow garden or meadow before? How’d it go?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 8, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I’m thinking of making a rainbow garden. My goal is to organize and thin out the flowers that have taken over my island. Has anyone tried making a rainbow garden or meadow before? How’d it go?



i want to do a flower field too, with the flowers i've stored for my oc, penny at the back of my island... on my to be pastal kidcore theme on moowell :> ...

i only have white, yellow & pink cosmos, blue & white windflowers & blue pansys, yellow tulips & a yellow lily, so far, though... no orange cosmos, purple hyacinths or pink tulips yet, though...


my flowers have kinda overtaken my island, just a little bit, too


----------



## Moritz (Jun 8, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I’m thinking of making a rainbow garden. My goal is to organize and thin out the flowers that have taken over my island. Has anyone tried making a rainbow garden or meadow before? How’d it go?





I have one of roses.
It was a bit of a pain trying to fill it out as I needed to breed more of certain colours.
Also, the blue roses didn't really fit in anywhere which ruins the effect a bit but space wise, I had another row I had to fill out.

I think if youre going to try to use more than 1 type of flower, you're going to want to use a guide, or plan it out in advance as I think that would get quite complicated.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 8, 2021)

if anyone wants to see my DA, until i update it again,  please feel free to,  cause i'm going to work on it to be a pastal kidcore island :>

also... if anyone has a capture card, i'd love it if you'd take footage of my island, for me, as it is now :>

my DA is in my signiture :3


----------



## azurill (Jun 8, 2021)

I have been having fun with the wedding items. I’m not sure how to place the ramp: it just doesn’t look right.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 9, 2021)

is lobo a good fit for pastal kidcore?  cause i still want him on my island & i have his amiibo... & i need a cranky


----------



## Bluelady (Jun 9, 2021)

azurill said:


> I have been having fun with the wedding items. I’m not sure how to place the ramp: it just doesn’t look right.
> 
> View attachment 379662View attachment 379663View attachment 379664View attachment 379665


The game isn't letting you center the  ramp, huh? That's a shame. Have you decided if you like the placement of the ramp yet? Perhaps it'll look nicer with the wedding arch were it's at in the picture; and a plant at the bottom right of ramp. The Forsythia has a blue base and gold foliage.





bestfriendsally said:


> is lobo a good fit for pastal kidcore?  cause i still want him on my island & i have his amiibo... & i need a cranky
> View attachment 379717


Unless you want Lobo to be a guardian or grandpa figure, I would keep looking. Even the inside of his is too "mature" or park ranger looking, imo. Some other suggestions for Cranky villagers would be:

*Murphy* (cub) - Has a pastel green color scheme and the inside of his house is woodsy. The outside looks like a light brown log cabin. His goal is to be a teacher.


*Vladimir *(cub) - His body color and house are pink, but not everyone likes his appearance. His goal is to be a movie director. Unfortunately, the inside of his house looks like a construction site in a city.


*Fang *(wolf) - You probably already know his color scheme but it's mostly light grey, cream at the tips, and purple eye shadow. His goal is to be a hair stylist. Unfortunately the inside of his house is too stylish looking, but the exterior wall is creme color.

Here's a complete list of cranky villagers. Link


----------



## azurill (Jun 9, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> The game isn't letting you center the  ramp, huh? That's a shame. Have you decided if you like the placement of the ramp yet? Perhaps it'll look nicer with the wedding arch were it's at in the picture; and a plant at the bottom right of ramp. The Forsythia has a blue base and gold foliage.


I tried a few times and yea it won’t let me center it. I haven’t figured out where to put it yet so it’s just sitting in my inventory until I do. I might have to make it one tile bigger or smaller but I worry it won’t look even if I do that. I placed some carnations around I might add a few more of those.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 10, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Unless you want Lobo to be a guardian or grandpa figure, I would keep looking. Even the inside of his is too "mature" or park ranger looking, imo. Some other suggestions for Cranky villagers would be:
> 
> *Murphy* (cub) - Has a pastel green color scheme and the inside of his house is woodsy. The outside looks like a light brown log cabin. His goal is to be a teacher.
> 
> ...



in the back on my mind, i think that's what i was thinking for lobo when i decided on pastal kidcore... the guardian/dad figure... i like fang too... but i have poppy for a stylist... but there's the problem... i don't have any use for a stylist shop... that's why i dumped that shop idea... that's why she helps out at the libary :>

so, i think, lobo it is... :>




also.. about the areas i want to do :>  : there is a couple of features i want to put in...
i went to a musuem that i remember going to with my class at school... & we had to go by train... so i was thinking of putting a train track near the front of my island... having a pipe at it & the musuem & using that as the actual ''train''  :>

so the musuem will probably be more or less near the back of the island, maybe :>



another question:  what do you think i should do with my orchard?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 10, 2021)

a question: can weeds prevent flowers from spreading?

cause i'm making a flower field at my private beach...

i'm just wondering :>


----------



## Bluelady (Jun 10, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> a question: can weeds prevent flowers from spreading?
> 
> cause i'm making a flower field at my private beach...
> 
> i'm just wondering :>


Yes, if you use them as a border. That’s how I block my hybrids from spawning.



bestfriendsally said:


> in the back on my mind, i think that's what i was thinking for lobo when i decided on pastal kidcore... the guardian/dad figure... i like fang too... but i have poppy for a stylist... but there's the problem... i don't have any use for a stylist shop... that's why i dumped that shop idea... that's why she helps out at the libary :>
> 
> so, i think, lobo it is... :>
> 
> ...


That sounds like a fun idea. It looks like there are some designs for the face cutout standee. I only gave them a brief glance but I think that they’re complete. Maybe you can put the pipe behind one of those. 

Another suggestion would be using one of those tin can things as a train. Here’s an example.




As for the orchids, they seem fine to me. If you’re tight on space, maybe you can reduce the number of orchids that you have; or make sure that they are evenly spaced out.

On my island I have 5 trees of each fruit. However, I will eventually need to move them closer because I noticed that I didn’t plant them evenly.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 10, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Yes, if you use them as a border. That’s how I block my hybrids from spawning.
> 
> 
> That sounds like a fun idea. It looks like there are some designs for the face cutout standee. I only gave them a brief glance but I think that they’re complete. Maybe you can put the pipe behind one of those.
> ...



sorry, if this is a silly question.. but a face cutout standee of what?


----------



## Bluelady (Jun 10, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> sorry, if this is a silly question.. but a fave cutout standee of what?


No worries. Here, I’ll give you an example.
MA-6033-7012-8416. The person has all three parts of the “train” face-cutout standee in their Pro Designs section.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 10, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> No worries. Here, I’ll give you an example.
> MA-6033-7012-8416. The person has all three parts of the “train” face-cutout standee in their Pro Designs section.



great :>

i'll check it out :>

edit at 6:48 pm: it looks really good... i think i'll use it later when i get to that part :3


----------



## Lulucrossing (Jun 10, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> in the back on my mind, i think that's what i was thinking for lobo when i decided on pastal kidcore... the guardian/dad figure... i like fang too... but i have poppy for a stylist... but there's the problem... i don't have any use for a stylist shop... that's why i dumped that shop idea... that's why she helps out at the libary :>
> 
> so, i think, lobo it is... :>
> 
> ...


I had an orchard for a long time, with 3 trees for each fruit but it was quite boring to look at because I had just a tiny space to work with and it looked quite stiff. Also, it was not decorated at all!  So I changed the “all fruit orchard” to an “apple tree orchard” and it looks so much more put together!





This is my apple orchard just to give you an idea! You could also make one with mixed fruit!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 10, 2021)

Lulucrossing said:


> I had an orchard for a long time, with 3 trees for each fruit but it was quite boring to look at because I had just a tiny space to work with and it looked quite stiff. Also, it was not decorated at all!  So I changed the “all fruit orchard” to an “apple tree orchard” and it looks so much more put together!
> 
> View attachment 379953
> This is my apple orchard just to give you an idea! You could also make one with mixed fruit!



that's cute ^^


also, i remember you saying that you're not very familier with kidcore ... i watched this video a few times.. it explains what kidcore is :> -


----------



## Lulucrossing (Jun 10, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> that's cute ^^
> 
> 
> also, i remember you saying that you're not very familier with kidcore ... i watched this video a few times.. it explains what kidcore is :> -


Oh thank you! I’ll have a look!


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 10, 2021)

Lulucrossing said:


> Oh thank you! I’ll have a look! ☺


Hi, do you want a few more tips? On kid core villagers? Also, I think Static would be a great Kid Core cranky villager


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 10, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Hi, do you want a few more tips? On kid core villagers? Also, I think Static would be a great Kid Core cranky villager



i've already got 3 squirrels with sally, poppy & marshal... i don't need anymore :>   

i'm getting lobo for cranky... he's the dad/ guardian figure :>


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 10, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i've already got 3 squirrels with sally, poppy & marshal... i don't need anymore :>
> 
> i'm getting lobo for cranky... he's the dad/ guardian figure :>


Are you going for villagers that work with kid core as well? Or just the theme?

Because you dont have to do villagers to match the theme, I have a fairy/cottage theme, and I have villagers that you arnt exactly likily to find in a forest (Minus Filbert)


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 10, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Are you going for villagers that work with kid core as well? Or just the theme?
> 
> Because you dont have to do villagers to match the theme, I have a fairy/cottage theme, and I have villagers that ypu arnt exactly likily to find in a forest



just the pastal kidcore theme :3 

i have pashmina, rudy, jakey *who i'd like to move for stitches...*, marina, marshal, julian*who'll move for lobo*, 
sally, ketchup, blanche & poppy :>


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 10, 2021)

Ok, because heres my advice, is to think of it like a toy box, or another colorful area. I have a friend on here who does Kid core, and they did this excellent idea of making chalk drawings. Like how I have dirt drawings on my island, or cute drawings on the beach.

But it was really clever. They had a really bright colorful feel to it, and it all fit in so well. They had a play ground like feel, and that really fit in. Since kid core is pretty much a pastel colorful island. 

I'm just gonna recommend a few villagers in case, first Kid Cat, since he is basically a little super hero cat. He would fit in really well. I think you should keep Julian, hes good for that kinda theme.


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 10, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I’m thinking of making a rainbow garden. My goal is to organize and thin out the flowers that have taken over my island. Has anyone tried making a rainbow garden or meadow before? How’d it go?


hi! I made a huge rainbow flower patch on my previous island, it covered about 1/4th  It was both very therapeutic and maddening at the same time (with 30 shovels breaking). I had them arranged diagonally for a more natural look and tried to blend colours. the pink tulips for example are a hot pink that melts well into light red flowers.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 10, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Ok, because heres my advice, is to think of it like a toy box, or another colorful area. I have a friend on here who does Kid core, and they did this excellent idea of making chalk drawings. Like how I have dirt drawings on my island, or cute drawings on the beach.
> 
> But it was really clever. They had a really bright colorful feel to it, and it all fit in so well. They had a play ground like feel, and that really fit in. Since kid core is pretty much a pastel colorful island.
> 
> I'm just gonna recommend a few villagers in case, first Kid Cat, since he is basically a little super hero cat. He would fit in really well. I think you should keep Julian, hes good for that kinda theme.



i had kid cat as 1 of my 2 starters on my 'original' original island, before i restarted for this current island :3

thanks for the advice... but i'd rather have lobo for my cranky... i've had julian for so long... i've got his photo & all the smug reactions & now it's time to make way for my cranky dad wolf :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 10, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> No worries. Here, I’ll give you an example.
> MA-6033-7012-8416. The person has all three parts of the “train” face-cutout standee in their Pro Designs section.



you know... for some reason, i'm remembering a musuem gift shop...  i might be remembering wrong about that museum that i went to, though....  it was so long ago...


----------



## Bluelady (Jun 11, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> hi! I made a huge rainbow flower patch on my previous island, it covered about 1/4th  It was both very therapeutic and maddening at the same time (with 30 shovels breaking). I had them arranged diagonally for a more natural look and tried to blend colours. the pink tulips for example are a hot pink that melts well into light red flowers.
> View attachment 380012
> View attachment 380011


Your meadow is lovely! I’ll keep your advice in mind if I ever decide to expand the area reserved for the garden. Sadly, for now it will have to stay at a measurement of 9x9.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 11, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> No worries. Here, I’ll give you an example.
> MA-6033-7012-8416. The person has all three parts of the “train” face-cutout standee in their Pro Designs section.



here's the the start of my 2 part train-station, going to & from the musuem & the other, going to & from the future hospital...




it looks better in the daytime, i think... 


edit at 7:45 pm: i think those pipes are defective...
it worked fine when i tested the station pipe out... but when i tried to go back through the pipe to the station, it took me to my secret flower field/private beach... i have a feeling that's gonna get on my nerves...


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 11, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> here's the the start of my 2 part train-station, going to & from the musuem & the other, going to & from the future hospital...
> View attachment 380148
> 
> it looks better in the daytime, i think...


I think it looks cool! One thing you could try out, is getting a simple panel to replace the painting/canvas, like a train stop has!

It kinda looks a bit out of place in my opinion. I'd also move the paper lantern in s bit closer, but that's just me


----------



## azurill (Jun 11, 2021)

In order to get the incline right I had to make the wedding area smaller . Does it look to cramped.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 11, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I think it looks cool! One thing you could try out, is getting a simple panel to replace the painting/canvas, like a train stop has!
> 
> It kinda looks a bit out of place in my opinion



thanks :>


yeah, i was going to replace that eventually, when i move his house :>


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 11, 2021)

azurill said:


> In order to get the incline right I had to make the wedding area smaller . Does it look to cramped.
> 
> View attachment 380150
> View attachment 380151


Oh it looks so pretty! I think it looks fine in my opinion, but if your going for a long stair case look, you could put the front arch at the entrance to the bottom incline


----------



## azurill (Jun 11, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Oh it looks so pretty! I think it looks fine in my opinion, but if your going for a long stair case look, you could put the front arch at the entrance to the bottom incline


Thank you. That’s a good idea. Will try it later . Or maybe I might try adding a third arch. Will play around with it .


----------



## Bluelady (Jun 11, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> edit at 7:45 pm: i think those pipes are defective...
> it worked fine when i tested the station pipe out... but when i tried to go back through the pipe to the station, it took me to my secret flower field/private beach... i have a feeling that's gonna get on my nerves...


How many warp pipes do you have on your island? It’ll send you to a random pipe if you have more than two placed. If that’s not the case, then it could be as you said, a glitch.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 11, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> How many warp pipes do you have on your island? It’ll send you to a random pipe if you have more than two placed. If that’s not the case, then it could be as you said, a glitch.




i have 3 so far... 2 at my secret flower field/private beach, 1 behind the train & 1 at the museum 

an alternitive i could do is follow the train-tracks whenever i want to get to a place... :>


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 11, 2021)

I think the pipes take you to a random area each time, or maybe they don't?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 11, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I think the pipes take you to a random area each time, or maybe they don't?



yeah, they did...


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 11, 2021)

I had used pipes,for my cycling, three. One at the cycling house, one in my house (To get materials quickly), one by the entrance (Moved from the beach)

Worked fine, but one time the person ended up at my place, so now I just carry one pipe around, and keep one in my house in case I have to get something

But I move the one in my house, to the where the cycling house is, during a cycle (Since it was super far away)


----------



## azurill (Jun 11, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Oh it looks so pretty! I think it looks fine in my opinion, but if your going for a long stair case look, you could put the front arch at the entrance to the bottom incline


There wasn’t enough space to put the arch between the table and the start of the incline . So I put welcome boards next to the incline instead. I forgot today is the day snow sticks in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## Neprezi (Jun 11, 2021)

I find this area in front of my museum to be pretty peaceful


----------



## Moritz (Jun 11, 2021)

azurill said:


> There wasn’t enough space to put the arch between the table and the start of the incline . So I put welcome boards next to the incline instead. I forgot today is the day snow sticks in the Southern Hemisphere.
> 
> View attachment 380205


Your tables are off centre which is a bit distracting, but otherwise its a very pretty area and looks great in the snow


----------



## azurill (Jun 11, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Your tables are off centre which is a bit distracting, but otherwise its a very pretty area and looks great in the snow


Thank you . Thanks for letting me know about the tables I forgot about moving them when I was trying to place the incline.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 12, 2021)

what am i gonna do with my bamboo now that i'm not using it?  



 

 

 plus i've got bamboo shoots that daisy mae gave me, so i'm good there



i won't be using bamboo now, not until i do my japanese island that i want to do, after this one, when i get a switch lite...


----------



## Moritz (Jun 12, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> what am i gonna do with my bamboo now that i'm not using it?
> 
> View attachment 380355 View attachment 380356 View attachment 380357 plus i've got bamboo shoots that daisy mae gave me, so i'm good there
> 
> ...


Just sell it if you don't want to use it.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 12, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Just sell it if you don't want to use it.



good idea :>

i'll sell to the boys, then :>

bye bye, bamboo....

but first, i think i'll knock out all the bamboo i can get from them... & then, i'll sell them :>


----------



## Moritz (Jun 12, 2021)

I've got a completely blank island and would love some ideas on how to fill it.
I've got the basic layout with paths and bridges and stuff done. It's just the grass areas I need ideas for

The theme is autumn and orange 




I also have every new horizons villager on it so come visit if you want to meet those you've not seen before too!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 14, 2021)

what do you think i should do about my pumpkin patch?  it's not kidcore... unless i can make it kidcore, somehow   but then again, i don't think i went to a pumpkin patch when i was younger...


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 15, 2021)

my design for my kidcore island that i'm trying my best to do on my island :>







i'll sort out the trees & flowers later in the game, when i can :>





i just made it a while ago, today :> cause i really had no plan, before...

please ignore the pennisula... mine's in a different spot

the shopping district includes the post office/candy shop, the cafe, the plush shop/hospital, the cinama & the clinic.. & the able sisters/laundremat & the nooks of course :>


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 18, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I've got a completely blank island and would love some ideas on how to fill it.
> I've got the basic layout with paths and bridges and stuff done. It's just the grass areas I need ideas for
> 
> The theme is autumn and orange
> ...


You could use custom designs for like little designs to make patches, or add small areas? My island is blank, but it because I have a custom path, and designs

What kinds theme is yours?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2021



bestfriendsally said:


> what do you think i should do about my pumpkin patch?  it's not kidcore... unless i can make it kidcore, somehow   but then again, i don't think i went to a pumpkin patch when i was younger...
> 
> View attachment 380596


If you wanna keep it, then try down sizing it, if you wanna keep it, and make it kid core maybe put up cute signs, or designs

I'd keep it to three vertical rows, but thats just me, and. I've never really gardened, or made areas. I just let them grow whenever


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 18, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> if you wanna keep it, and make it kid core maybe put up cute signs, or designs
> 
> I'd keep it to three rows, but thats just me  and. I've never really gardened, or made areas. I just let them grow whenever



ooh, there's a thought... i have a empty spot next to my secret flower field, after all.. although, my bushes are held there at the moment :>

thanks :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 20, 2021)

i've been thinking... i kinda want to make my island into a okami/okamiden-inspired island...
cause i'm losing a bit of my patience  with my kidcore theme... i just don't think it's very good curently....

but one: i don't want to go though all that work again... & 2: i don't know how i'm going to be able to make a part *aka my entrance* of my island exactly like yakashi village, with how the house have to be placed...  

but i want to save my actual japanese-inspired island for my switch lite that i'm going to get for christmas, cause there's a certain path i want to use... :>


----------



## KatieLavender (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello! I am designing my Island and I cannot think of any other things to make? (things such as a café, park, etc.)
If anyone has any ideas of what I or anyone else who is stuck for inspiration could make then please do let me know <3


----------



## Sasey (Jun 20, 2021)

A few things I have done recently on my island are: library, bike rental, arcade, laundry area, pirate area, aquarium, surf shop, news stand, vending area, beach area, tent rentals, upgraded campsite, mushroom forest, farm, …
Pinterest has some really great ideas! You can also get codes for designs!


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 20, 2021)

Ok, so here's my advice, according to your constant change of themes

Maybe you should just try doing your own thing, or a mixture of different themes. When people visit my island they think fairy/cottage core. Which is only half of my actual idea. My decorating is going to vastly change, so I think maybe dont have a completly solid theme and do as you please

My old island before this one was all over the place, didnt have a solid theme, but I made it look nice kinda,
City, fantasy, horror, core was what my visitors saw on it. But I was honestly just doing what I wanted, I even had refrences to favorite series/fandoms, it's kinda fun to not go in with a plan and do as you please  

This current one is pretty much the same, I have paths, and things I made for it and it fits a few themes. Mainly cottage and fairy, from the designs. Also an idea  But it's still gonna be personalized 

My side is gonna be suuper playful, and floral. Just because pretty much all my villagers have the play hobby. Only three arnt spazes
---
So maybe you should just do your own thing for awhile, then maybe inspiration hits you. I was looking for something to do with my museum, and decided on a dinosaur zoo.

Themes can also change, my old island was susposed to be completely based on my novel, but turned into something else, my villagers were even planned out before hand, but aside from Marshal, changed by alot. But I still cant imagine parting with them. But hey, creating my own thing with no limits also gave me lots of great memories. 

Pitfall, magical girl dress, sanrio clothes, the list goes on. Though I'm a bit picky on clothes now, I'll definitely be dragging them through random stuff too. But Raymond was held by my friend, so hes the only poor soul to remember everything lol. 

But yeah. In the end it is your choice, but maybe just trying out your own thing, keeping in mind that you have no limits, because that's pretty much how alot of island tours start, not all of them, but most do, then morph into something else.  or maybe you'll come up with a theme for it.

But honestly dont hold yourself back, this game is about creativity, so dont second guess, and come up with your own theme


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 20, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Ok, so here's my advice, according to your constant change of themes
> 
> Maybe you should just try doing your own thing, or a mixture of different themes. When people visit my island they think fairy/cottage core. Which is only half of my actual idea. My decorating is going to vastly change, so I think maybe dont have a completly solid theme and do as you please
> 
> ...



thanks :3

i've decided to try doing spring-core, actually :>
i'm in progress of working on it... well, removing the paths  & stuff, anyway...


----------



## Lulucrossing (Jun 20, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> thanks :3
> 
> i've decided to try doing spring-core, actually :>
> i'm in progress of working on it... well, removing the paths  & stuff, anyway...


If you want some inspiration for spring core, you can come and visit my island. It’s not really spring core, more forest core, but the feel is quite similar and very natural! Lmk so I can help!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 20, 2021)

Lulucrossing said:


> If you want some inspiration for spring core, you can come and visit my island. It’s not really spring core, more forest core, but the feel is quite similar and very natural! Lmk so I can help! ☺



ooh, i'd love to come see... ^^

oh, but i don't have any more space in my switch album, so i can't take screenshots of anything...


----------



## MarsyWarsy (Jun 20, 2021)

Hey! I need some help with finding inspiration. I've reset my island recently and been wanting to do a medieval-magic theme. But I don't know where I want to take it, yet. So if possible, help is appreciated! (Thank you!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 20, 2021)

Lulucrossing said:


> If you want some inspiration for spring core, you can come and visit my island. It’s not really spring core, more forest core, but the feel is quite similar and very natural! Lmk so I can help! ☺



i might have to hold off on that offer until my new sd card comes on thursday 24th june, if that's okay.... cause i bought a new one today :>

i'd love to come take a look, though ^^


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 20, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Ok, so here's my advice, according to your constant change of themes
> 
> Maybe you should just try doing your own thing, or a mixture of different themes. When people visit my island they think fairy/cottage core. Which is only half of my actual idea. My decorating is going to vastly change, so I think maybe dont have a completly solid theme and do as you please
> 
> ...



i think this is such a good point. In my view themes seem like they can be helpful to give you inspiration and help you self-edit, but I feel like they are something that should quickly be abandoned or compromised if they get in the way of designing your island the way you want it. At the end of the day, the theme is just the label you put on you island or the story you tell yourself about your island to tie it together.

Fully themed islands are neat, but not a requirement. personally on my own island I don’t like to stick to too restrictive a theme, so when I have an idea I just go with it, and I appreciate the variety.

it’s all down to what helps you enjoy your island.

I really like the point about how different people will interpret your designs through different lenses, (like see themes you didn’t plan on, or not see themes the way you intended) even though I don’t have anything to add on, just wanted to say I thought it was a good and interesting point!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 20, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> i think this is such a good point. In my view themes seem like they can be helpful to give you inspiration and help you self-edit, but I feel like they are something that should quickly be abandoned or compromised if they get in the way of designing your island the way you want it. At the end of the day, the theme is just the label you put on you island or the story you tell yourself about your island to tie it together.
> 
> Fully themed islands are neat, but not a requirement. personally on my own island I don’t like to stick to too restrictive a theme, so when I have an idea I just go with it, and I appreciate the variety.
> 
> ...



yeah, i never had a fully made plan or story...
well, actually i did have a plan... but somehow it got scrapped...

but i do know one thing... i want to do a okami/okamiden -inspired theme *the switch/ds game ^^ * or a japanese island theme, for my next island, when i get my switch lite for christmas :3


----------



## Sasey (Jun 20, 2021)

So I made a little greenhouse up on the cliff side. It turned out pretty good I think! Inspired by a Pinterest post.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm curious, why are you set on making a design you actually want on a lite your not going to get till December? But not on this one? It sorta confuses me. 

Another thing that confuses me, is why your not just going to save up for one now, and get it sooner? 

My main island is on the lite now, and the screen is so small, and not as great. But moving my island was stressful so  im not doing it again. So why not make your japanese island now?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 20, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I'm curious, why are you set on making a design you actually want on a lite your not going to get till December? But not on this one? It sorta confuses me.
> 
> Another thing that confuses me, is why your not just going to save up for one now, and get it sooner?
> 
> My main island is on the lite now, and the screen is so small, but moving my island was stressful so  im not doing it again. So why not make your japanese island now?



because it's too expensive right now on argos... & i already asked my mum to get it for me

& i suppose i could... but i haven't thought it through properly... all the what's & hows... plus i have another line of villagers i want for that island...


----------



## azurill (Jun 20, 2021)

Sasey said:


> So I made a little greenhouse up on the cliff side. It turned out pretty good I think! Inspired by a Pinterest post. View attachment 381310


It’s really pretty. Gives me some ideas for a flower shop area I want to eventually do.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 21, 2021)

I don't know if you've looked at Pinterest for any inspiration, but I'm sure you could find A LOT of stuff. As far as in game items that are readily available I think the gold stuff obviously gives a medieval vibe as well as some of the zodiac stuff. Some specifics would be the cancer table, the brown imperial set, the stone arch, stone lion, the candles, golden dishes, golden seat, golden candlestick, Aquarius urn, Taurus bathtub, the iron armor, and the tiki torch.

Also if you're into perspective builds you could build castle with the wedding pipe organs. I've also seen them be built with silos and the jail bars like this one:





You can find more stuff on that HERE

There's also lots of youtube videos of medieval themed island tours. Here's one HERE and you can search on there for lots more choices.

You could do like an apothecary shop and maybe outside of Able's you can put some stalls that sell some of the more medieval fashion that's in the game!


----------



## Sheydra (Jun 21, 2021)

Mini golf, horse stables, outdoor work stations maybe gardens.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 21, 2021)

a stargazing area or picnic is cute i think


----------



## Canesvenatici (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi! I have a few more ideas (mostly of a few things on my island anyway )

Graveyard 
Outdoor museum area 
A market/flea market area
Theatre/stage 
Greenhouse


----------



## Sasey (Jun 21, 2021)

Sheydra said:


> Mini golf, horse stables, outdoor work stations maybe gardens.


Mini golf! That is amazing!


----------



## Imbri (Jun 21, 2021)

I've tried to keep my island fairly natural/rural, so I have:

Flamingo nesting site
Surf shop (this rotates throughout the year, depending on the seasons)
Fairy village
Ruins
Sanctuary
Pirate spoils
Council of Gnomes
Sharkspotting station
Mermaid café


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 21, 2021)

I've made a few simple things on my islands:





Golf course




Outdoor bath area






Band stage


----------



## eggie_ (Jun 21, 2021)

you could go crazy with terraforming and landscaping and make like, a super pretty and serene mountain hiking trail  

(this is a super pretty example)



Spoiler: example











and you could like, put the museum and an overlook at the top of the trail.


----------



## azurill (Jun 21, 2021)

I have been trying to figure out how to decorate my beach rocks. I did a mermaid area for one might try a pirate one on the other side 
Before



After 



I wonder if it looks to crowded.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 21, 2021)

Nunnafinga said:


> I've made a few simple things on my islands:
> 
> 
> View attachment 381374
> ...


the golf course!!! i wish i would have thought about that! Next time i redecorate i’ll need to make some greens!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 23, 2021)

for anyone who's seen the animal crossing movie, would you say that that's kinda like spring-core?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 24, 2021)

would codes of real squrriels be weird, if i have 2 squirrel villagers on my spring-core island?


----------



## Sasey (Jun 24, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> would codes of real squrriels be weird, if i have 2 squirrel villagers on my spring-core island?


What do you mean “codes of squirrels?”


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 24, 2021)

Sasey said:


> What do you mean “codes of squirrels?”



i mean, this :>   



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/600175087846998788/


----------



## Sasey (Jun 24, 2021)

Oh! Okay well they are all super cute, which in my book goes a long way! 

what are you gonna use it for? Flooring? Hat?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 24, 2021)

Sasey said:


> Oh! Okay well they are all super cute, which in my book goes a long way!
> 
> what are you gonna use it for? Flooring? Hat?



i was thinking of putting the squrriels on the grass, naturally :3  like if they're running around :>


----------



## Sasey (Jun 24, 2021)

Love it! You could even maybe display them as hats around the island which would give it a more 3D look. Can’t wait to check it out!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 24, 2021)

Sasey said:


> Love it! You could even maybe display them as hats around the island which would give it a more 3D look. Can’t wait to check it out!



what i'm wondering is if it'd be wierd to have them...

i have sally, poppy & marshal on my island after all & they are squirrals too :>


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 24, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> what i'm wondering is if it'd be wierd to have them...
> 
> i have sally, poppy & marshal on my island after all & they are squirrals too :>


i dont think so  i think the squirrel patterns are cute


----------



## Sasey (Jun 24, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> what i'm wondering is if it'd be wierd to have them...
> 
> i have sally, poppy & marshal on my island after all & they are squirrals too :>


Not weird at all! I think it will look really cool! It gives me a few ideas too!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 24, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> i dont think so  i think the squirrel patterns are cute



i think they are, too ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 24, 2021)

maybe  i could give maple my pumpkin patch... when i invite her, i mean... so i can use it again :>    what do you think? ^^


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 24, 2021)

I have various animals on my island, like sea turtles, snakes, crabs, lobsters, hedgehogs,
a few more

I reccomend using the hats, it makes them look like they're actually there, and you cant walk on them. 

I think it's a really cute choice ♡ you should totally use them!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 24, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I have various animals on my island, like sea turtles, snakes, crabs, lobsters, hedgehogs,
> a few more
> 
> I reccomend using the hats, it makes them look like they're actually there, and you cant walk on them.
> ...



yeah, that is a point... i do kinda feel bad when i walk over them... :<

i may do that :>


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 24, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> yeah, that is a point... i do kinda feel bad when i walk over them... :<
> 
> i may do that :>


I only have the crabs, lobsters, snakes, lizards as walkable. The others are on hats ^^


----------



## Canesvenatici (Jun 25, 2021)

Hey! I was wondering if someone (or multiple people?) Could swing round to my island ☆woofbark☆ and help me figure out what to do with some of the more awkward spaces on my island? I've got a bunch of places that really need the help  I had so many ideas initially but now I'm left with lots of random areas that I dont know what to do with. (Had the game since April so theres a few place holder areas till I can get items I want)

mostly in these areas:
Orchard
Island in middle of island (with dino)
Space outside residential row of houses/cafe
Space inbetween farm and pottery
Any of the beaches

The theme is dark cottagecore or rustic/forestcore  and I'm still in the process of moving the houses on the beach/replacing some villagers.

Happy to set up a dream address or a dodo


----------



## dividere (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello, could I get some advice for improving these areas where I have nothing but a straight road? I'm really not sure how to make them less.. boring? Criticism for the rest of the island is welcome as well, I just finished remodeling (still a ton of flowers to plant/breed though)


----------



## Moritz (Jun 25, 2021)

ittybittybudgie said:


> Hello, could I get some advice for improving these areas where I have nothing but a straight road? I'm really not sure how to make them less.. boring? Criticism for the rest of the island is welcome as well, I just finished remodeling (still a ton of flowers to plant though)
> View attachment 381889View attachment 381890View attachment 381891View attachment 381893


I dont think they look boring but I do think you should replace the bushes with ones that are in season to add extra colour


----------



## dividere (Jun 25, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I dont think they look boring but I do think you should replace the bushes with ones that are in season to add extra colour


I definitely would if Leif would ever show up  I have such terrible luck with him


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 25, 2021)

right now, i'm trying to recreate my original rivers & & some of the original cliffs... to be honest, i liked my original map :>
wish my luck


----------



## Moritz (Jun 25, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> right now, i'm trying to recreate my original rivers & & some of the original cliffs... to be honest, i liked my original map :>
> wish my luck


Best of luck to getting it back to how you liked it.
Hopefully you have some pics to go off


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 25, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Best of luck to getting it back to how you liked it.
> Hopefully you have some pics to go off



i have my map that i had in a folder, from march 22 this year, to go of off :3

the rivers'll be the hard part, though 





i'm doing the layout different, though :>


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 25, 2021)

ittybittybudgie said:


> Hello, could I get some advice for improving these areas where I have nothing but a straight road? I'm really not sure how to make them less.. boring? Criticism for the rest of the island is welcome as well, I just finished remodeling (still a ton of flowers to plant/breed though)
> View attachment 381889View attachment 381890View attachment 381891View attachment 381896


For long roads like that I sometimes place plants, or rocks on the side, but so it's still accessible. On my old island zi used a cotton candy stand lol

Like in your second, or third picture adding like a rock, statue, sign. Something like that would look nice, add a little character

Thought I love the paving, it's so pretty. Is it your own design?


----------



## dividere (Jun 26, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> For long roads like that I sometimes place plants, or rocks on the side, but so it's still accessible. On my old island zi used a cotton candy stand lol
> 
> Like in your second, or third picture adding like a rock, statue, sign. Something like that would look nice, add a little character
> 
> Thought I love the paving, it's so pretty. Is it your own design?


That's a great idea, thank you! And no, not my own design, here is the creator


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 26, 2021)

Before and after some redesign: 

Before:





after: 





I think it looks too busy now, but I like having more color. I am thinking removing some bamboo might help, and maybe adding another tile pattern, but does anyone have any thoughts/ advice?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 26, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Before and after some redesign:
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


I had that issue with a pathway to my villager's houses. I kinda had to chop down a few trees, but added little designs of logs, or mushrooms, left some of the stumps, for sitting

I left the trees that were on the side though. So maybe find a customer designed forest path, or make your own like I did, right towards the stairs


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 26, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I had that issue with a pathway to my villager's houses. I kinda had to chop down a few trees, but added little designs of logs, or mushrooms, left some of the stumps, for sitting
> 
> I left the trees that were on the side though. So maybe find a customer designed forest path, or make your own like I did, right towards the stairs



sorry, I was unclear, I was thinking of adding some square tiles to go with the patterns already there (similar to the before picture but more colorful).  I liked how it looked before, But thought it looked kind of boring and basic. Now I am trying to balance out more interesting with too busy… (and still not sure whether this area needs to make more sense)

but thank you for your advice, nonetheless. I appreciate you taking the time!

I am going to try digging up some bamboo to see how it looks without it without having to wait for days to grow it back if I don’t like the less bamboo look.


----------



## Auntie (Jun 26, 2021)

Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2021



WaileaNoRei said:


> sorry, I was unclear, I was thinking of adding some square tiles to go with the patterns already there (similar to the before picture but more colorful).  I liked how it looked before, But thought it looked kind of boring and basic. Now I am trying to balance out more interesting with too busy… (and still not sure whether this area needs to make more sense)
> 
> but thank you for your advice, nonetheless. I appreciate you taking the time!
> 
> I am going to try digging up some bamboo to see how it looks without it without having to wait for days to grow it back if I don’t like the less bamboo look.


Maybe instead of eliminating the bamboo you could swap some out for stunted bamboo for some height and color variation?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2021



ittybittybudgie said:


> Hello, could I get some advice for improving these areas where I have nothing but a straight road? I'm really not sure how to make them less.. boring? Criticism for the rest of the island is welcome as well, I just finished remodeling (still a ton of flowers to plant/breed though)
> View attachment 381889View attachment 381890View attachment 381891View attachment 381896


I would add seating-benches and table and chair set ups in place of some of the bushes every so often.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2021



Canesvenatici said:


> Hey! I was wondering if someone (or multiple people?) Could swing round to my island ☆woofbark☆ and help me figure out what to do with some of the more awkward spaces on my island? I've got a bunch of places that really need the help  I had so many ideas initially but now I'm left with lots of random areas that I dont know what to do with. (Had the game since April so theres a few place holder areas till I can get items I want)
> 
> mostly in these areas:
> Orchard
> ...


I'd love to check it out if you set up a dream address


----------



## psiJordan (Jun 26, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Before and after some redesign:
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


I love those mosaic designs on the top! Do you have the code?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 26, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> I love those mosaic designs on the top! Do you have the code?



if you mean the blue ones in the top picture, then yes! It’s MA-5522-5572-8637! I love it and really originally designed the whole area so I could use it. It is transparent and I have it over the cobblestone path


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 26, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> sorry, I was unclear, I was thinking of adding some square tiles to go with the patterns already there (similar to the before picture but more colorful).  I liked how it looked before, But thought it looked kind of boring and basic. Now I am trying to balance out more interesting with too busy… (and still not sure whether this area needs to make more sense)
> 
> but thank you for your advice, nonetheless. I appreciate you taking the time!
> 
> I am going to try digging up some bamboo to see how it looks without it without having to wait for days to grow it back if I don’t like the less bamboo look.


Ah, sorry about reading it wrong, but happy to give advice lol


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 27, 2021)

i'm doing a jobs/things that they can have list for my villagers...

fuschia owns a pumpkin farm/orchard, maple owns a libary,
sally helps maple with it & lives next door to her,
ketchup owns a flower shop, goldie owns a fruit-juice stand & lives next door to fuschia
& lobo looks after the flowers i'm keeping for my oc, penny... 

what could marshal, blanche, rudy & stitches have, i wonder?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 27, 2021)

I have Marshal as a designer, like clothing. Which my town, he makes, also is the prince in my lore.

In my old town he owned his own place, but mainly made clothes for his boyfriend.

So a clothing shop? You could look up the characters individually, and see what their goals are


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 27, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I have Marshal as a designer, like clothing. Which my town, he makes, also is the prince in my lore.
> 
> In my old town he owned his own place, but mainly made clothes for his boyfriend.
> 
> So a clothing shop? You could look up the characters individually, and see what their goals are



i know what their goals are, mostly... but i'm not really worrying about their goals, to be honest ... :>

i just want to give them, whatever would suit them well :>


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 27, 2021)

Maybe a clothing related job?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 27, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Maybe a clothing related job?



hmm... maybe :>  i do think that would be good for marshal, actually :> he could live somewhere close to the able sisters :>


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 27, 2021)

Maybe, or he could have his own stand? He strikes me as someone who wants to make their own mark

Still wants to be famous, but with his own brand


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 27, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Maybe, or he could have his own stand? He strikes me as someone who wants to make their own mark
> 
> Still wants to be famous, but with his own brand



ooh, yes :>


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 27, 2021)

Blanch could have maybe a tea shop? Or coffee in general. Looking very elegant, and formal. The video I saw her in, she was very regal

Honestly not sure about Rudy, hes like a free spirit. Maybe he could help someone. But he would be like a peddler in my lore, or maybe knight

Stitches... Um, like a bug stand? Bug pet shop? I've had a fish pet shop before. He also really loves them? Or blush bug shop lol

Lazy dont strike me as being a very dedicated worker. Filbert is a flimsy mage, and Sherb helps Chief. So maybe he helps someone.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 27, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Blanch could have maybe a tea shop? Or coffee in general. Looking very elegant, and formal. The video I saw her in, she was very regal
> 
> Honestly not sure about Rudy, hes like a free spirit. Maybe he could help someone. But he would be like a peddler in my lore, or maybe knight
> 
> ...



ooh... a tea shop 'would' be good for blanche :>  that'd give me a excuse to put a smaller version of my cinnamoroll cafe back, renaming it ' the cinnamoroll tea shop '  :>

i think rudy could help marshal :>  he likes to paint/draw after all... he could help him with his designs :>

& i think stitches likes ladybugs & butterflies :> but i think he's not keen on the other types of bugs...  so i think a bug pet shop actually 'would' be nice for him :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 28, 2021)

umm... can i ask a favor from anyone?

if your able to... anyone who has a capture card, can you take a tour of my DA of my island that i haven't overwritten yet, please?  it'll still be in the same form as it was before i flattened, i know that much...

i kinda regret flattening...
i really want to do a no-terraforming island...& i'm trying to remake it... but i WON'T restart again... :<

my DA is in my sig... :>

i'd appreciate it so much...


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 28, 2021)

my current map, marked with where i want everything....

they're not too far apart from each other, are they?  or do they look alright like that?     

i suppose it'd look better once i have everything in place ...


*don't mind the water... i'm trying to re-do my original rivers. & cliffs.. it's hard*

my original map- 

*


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm not finished with my island yet don't mind the stuff on the floor I'm very messy but I just want your opinion on how it looks and if it's good my dream address is 4212-7107-4226


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 28, 2021)

I might be able to check it out later

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2021

.


bestfriendsally said:


> View attachment 382472
> 
> my current map, marked with where i want everything....
> 
> ...


Best of luck recreating it!

If it were me, I'd just make a new design. But I applaud you for trying!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 29, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Best of luck recreating it!
> 
> If it were me, I'd just make a new design. But I applaud you for trying!



thankyou ^^  i think i have most of it back... i just need to straighten it out a bit :>

although, i have this huge hole that's holding my oc, penny's flowers that she's going to have on her island... but it's stopping me from re-making the rest of the cliff where i had my campsite, my star-gazing spot, my bamboo grove spot & onsen...

i think i'll just ''bite the bullet'' so to speak & dig them all up, fill it in & make that flower field i wanted :>  that way, i'll have the whole land again :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 30, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Best of luck to getting it back to how you liked it.
> Hopefully you have some pics to go off



do you think it came out sorta like the original map? the rivers i mean... although, i added a crescent moon pond, cause i wanted one :>



i tried...

the original map




i just need to straighten out the cliffs a little bit....


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 30, 2021)

You need to curve the cliffs, your old island didnt really have completly straight cliffs, so maybe make them more bumpy


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 30, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> You need to curve the cliffs, your old island didnt really have completly straight cliffs, so maybe make them more bumpy



i know... i'll do my best :>  i'm trying to do a no-terraforming island... but i can't really say that about it at this point, though.. i guess...




i'm gonna remake my playground, first, though :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 1, 2021)

i feel like i got my cliff's sorted out :3





there's not much i can do about my rivers... it's the best i  could do... i'm not good at rivers apparently...

i could straighten a little bit of the river top, though...  edit at 6:23 pm: done it :>



original map


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 2, 2021)

why are paths are so hard to put down?!~

do you think this looks okay, so far?...







the creator code: 



	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2021



CylieDanny said:


> Lazy dont strike me as being a very dedicated worker. Filbert is a flimsy mage, and Sherb helps Chief. So maybe he helps someone.



actually, i was thinking of having stitches help ketchup with her flower shop :3


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 2, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> why are paths are so hard to put down?!~
> 
> do you think this looks okay, so far?...
> 
> ...


Hope it was okay to comment, as I just stumbled upon this thread! The path you chose is lovely,  I think you could utilize it better if you also made the edges a little “random” just like the creator code picture so the natural look doesn’t look too forced or straight. As I once heard from a tv show, almost everything in nature is random and not as simple as a straight line.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 2, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> why are paths are so hard to put down?!~
> 
> do you think this looks okay, so far?...
> 
> ...



to me, those ‘the path’ style custom paths need to be put down in a winding, uneven pattern to look right. If you do keep it like that, I would mix up the middle section so the clover patcher are more uneven. It would give it more of a natural feeling.

for a wide, straight path like that a custom cobblestone/ stone/ brick path would look good, in my opinion. I do like the way the border of that path blends though.

up to you of course.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 2, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Hope it was okay to comment, as I just stumbled upon this thread! The path you chose is lovely,  I think you could utilize it better if you also made the edges a little “random” just like the creator code picture so the natural look doesn’t look too forced or straight. As I once heard from a tv show, almost everything in nature is random and not as simple as a straight line.



thankyou ^^

i'll give it my best shot :3


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 2, 2021)

That's the kinda path I make but different color, it's like how Wallea said, its gotta be winding, and can take a bit of practice, and patience

Most of the time the patches are meant to only be going in a single line, and curvy. However if their is a piece with a solid tile, and no curves. Then put that one in the middle.

However some, like the grassy on in the middle should only be used a few times, but if you wanna use parts like that, I could maybe help


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 2, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> That's the kinda path I make but different color, it's like how Wallea said, its gotta be winding, and can take a bit of practice, and patience
> 
> Most of the time the patches are meant to only be going in a single line, and curvy. However if their is a piece with a solid tile, and no curves. Then put that one in the middle.
> 
> However some, like the grassy on in the middle should only be used a few times, but if you wanna use parts like that, I could maybe help



i do my best :>


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 2, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i do my best :>


Yeah, your doing well, I'm just saying I could help you. But that it takes practice! Ypur not doing a bad job


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 2, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> Yeah, your doing well, I'm just saying I could help you. But that it takes practice! Ypur not doing a bad job



i'll keep trying at it ^^


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 2, 2021)

PM me the tile design, like the design templates, and I'll give you tips on how to use them


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 3, 2021)

Another variation of @Denim2_mori's dirt paths.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/455356212329236879/


i wonder if this can be used for summer? hmmm 

i like it :3

& then, in autumn, i'll look for a autumn one & then winter, a winter one & then spring, a spring one :3





i like this one too... i think this ones more suitable for spring/summer, actually :3 it even said that :>

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273590295859302400


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 9, 2021)

you know... if i were to do a okami/okamiden-inspired island for my 2nd island,

how much of my island do you think yakushi village would take up? if you know about it & played okami *switch*/okamiden *ds*, that is

cause the village is pretty big & it's so pretty :3   i'd probably start it at the entrance :>

i know there's a Blacksmith shop & a regular shop next to that hotel down there, so the able sisters & nooks can go in that spot... technically...

i don't know what i'm gonna do about the museum, though...



 the pic probably doesn't do it justice, though, cause i think the village is bigger then the pic shows...

*i know i'm getting waaaaaaaaay...ahead of myself..... it's just thoughts...
i also don't know what i'm gonna do about the cherry blossoms when it's not cherry blossom season*


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 9, 2021)

help! i can't decide whether to give ketchup's flower shop to poppy  & give ketchup poppy's fruit-juice stand....

i've already built the fruit-juice stand & the flower shop... but now i don't know who to give them to... even though they were originally for poppy *fruit* & ketchup *flower*


----------



## Holla (Jul 9, 2021)

Hello! You may have heard about my Sailor Moon themed island from around the forums before. I am quite proud of my island, but there is one embarrassing obvious problem with it. My houses are basically empty , so I'm hoping to finally put in some effort to change that. I have five different houses for each of the main five characters from Sailor Moon (so in other words 30 different rooms to decorate). I have several ideas for a majority of the rooms, but I'm always open to more suggestions and ideas, even if you aren't familiar with Sailor Moon. My dream address is *1017-6659-5710 *which I will try to update throughout the process of decorating my houses.

I lack a lot of the furniture needed to furnish all these rooms so while not required I'd greatly appreciate any and all donations. You can find my wish list here (currently a work in progress).

Each house will have 4 standard rooms being a kitchen, bathroom, lounge and bedroom. The other two rooms will vary depending on the character.
Below you will find my ideas/breakdown for each character's house so far:

*Usagi (aka Sailor Moon)*




Klutzy crybaby who loves playing video games at the arcade and reading manga
General Room Colours & Themes: Pink & White, Cute

*Main Room: Wedding Chapel - Complete
Basement: Arcade - Complete*
Standard Rooms: Star Fragment Items

*Ami (aka Sailor Mercury)*



Shy girl genius, loves studying and playing chess
General Room Colours & Themes: Light Blue & Dark Blue, Water

Main Room: Library/Study
Basement: Science Lab
Standard Rooms: Mermaid Set

*Rei (aka Sailor Mars)*



Spiritual priestess, loves fortune telling and meditating
General Room Colours Themes: Red & Purple/Black, Fire, Traditional Japanese

Main Room: Shinto Shrine
Basement: Fortune Telling
Standard Rooms: Imperial Furniture, Cherry Blossom Items

*Makoto (aka Sailor Jupiter)*



Friendly tough girl, loves baking and flowers.
General Colours & Themes: Green & Pink, Electricity, Plants

Main Room: Bakery
Basement: Greenhouse/Flowers
Standard Rooms: Flower Set

*Minako (aka Sailor Venus)*



Ditzy scatterbrain, loves sports and dreams of becoming an idol.
General Colours & Themes: Orange & Yellow, Hearts

Main Room: Idol Studio
Basement: Stage
Standard Rooms: Cute Set in Yellow​


----------



## Amilee (Jul 9, 2021)

honestly all your ideas are already amazing! they fit their characters perfectly.    
im really not sure what to add haha just wanted to say im impressed and cant wait how they will turn out to look like! ❤
i would just advise to try to really stick to the color themes, this will make every room really unique!
maybe you could add hints to the outer senshis? or like hints to chibiusa in one of usagis room c:


----------



## Bluelady (Jul 10, 2021)

*Bathrooms*
I found some bathroom screen shots of the 90s anime. Maybe they'll help you you find a way to decorate these rooms.



Spoiler: 90s anime screenshots

















For Usagi's bathroom, if you want to use a celestial motif, maybe you can use a cloud flooring and lots of white and/or pastel furniture. This person combined cherry blossom furniture with zodiac furniture. LINK Another idea would be to turn the bathroom into a spa...however, the lounge area could also be used as a spa. 

I also liked this one, but maybe it would suit Makoto's bathroom better.




For Ami's bathroom here are some ideas that I liked.


Spoiler: Ami's bathroom ideas















For Rei's bathroom, I already have a cherry blossom bathroom in my house. Here's how it looks like.




Alternatively, you could also continue with the Japanese aesthetic and decorate the bathroom like one of these:


Spoiler: Rei's bathroom ideas


















*Makoto's dining area*



I like this room already. For this area of Makoto's house, I think that the antique furniture in natural would look lovely here. Especially the wardrobe, console table, mini table, and clock. Add some plants, terrariums, or iron wall lamp to make it more cozy.

*Rei's fortune telling area*



In the anime, doesn't Rei chant in from of a bonfire in order to get a vision? Maybe you can put a bonfire or hearth in this room.


That's all that I could think of right now, but let me know if people have assisted you with obtaining the items yet. I want to help.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jul 10, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> help! i can't decide whether to give ketchup's flower shop to poppy  & give ketchup poppy's fruit-juice stand....
> 
> i've already built the fruit-juice stand & the flower shop... but now i don't know who to give them to... even though they were originally for poppy *fruit* & ketchup *flower*


Idk what fits more aesthetically, but a poppy is a flower and a tomato is a fruit so... That works out in my mind.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 10, 2021)

BigBadButterfree said:


> Idk what fits more aesthetically, but a poppy is a flower and a tomato is a fruit so... That works out in my mind.



hmmm...... 

well... i gave poppy the fruit-juice stand & added flowers around it so that it blends in more with poppy....  so the flower shop belongs to ketchup, then..



& i also thought that tomatos were a veg...


----------



## Moritz (Jul 10, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> & i also thought that tomatos were a veg...


For cooking purposes we use them as a vegetable. No one is eating them like a fruit.

But... yeah they're a fruit and not a vegetable


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 10, 2021)

Moritz said:


> For cooking purposes we use them as a vegetable. No one is eating them like a fruit.
> 
> But... yeah they're a fruit and not a vegetable



okay.. well, now i know :>


----------



## Moritz (Jul 11, 2021)

So I want to move gruff to my island.
I currently have 4 goats on my island and they are all in a row on the second column with tutu under them.

If I moved in gruff, he would replace limberg, moving my list so there was 1 goat at the bottom of the left column, 3 goats at the top of the right column, tutu, and then my 5th goat.

That's not very organised and it would really bug me.

The only way to fix it would be to move out tybalt, Megan, Raymond, cashmere, and tutu, and then move them all straight back in.

I wouldnt want to lose my friendship with them either (or tybalts stuff in his house) so I would have to move them to island 2.

Island 2 already has a Megan and Raymond so I would have to give them away.

Its a lot of effort for an organised map. Too much effort.

But I also don't want my goats to be all over the place


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 11, 2021)

i made this plaza seating area... but i feel like the inside of it needs a different pathing other then the pathing that's outside it...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 11, 2021)

What about some kind of cobblestone/brick layout centering around the fountain? By the way, it looks nice to me!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 11, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> What about some kind of cobblestone/brick layout centering around the fountain? By the way, it looks nice to me!



i'll be getting the shell fountain diy eventually, which'll be better.. but, oohh :>  that might look good :>

it's just too bad you can't sit on the edge of the fountain like you can in real life :<


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 11, 2021)

So, you want to basically trade places with the others? Or can you post a map so I can see more?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 11, 2021)

You could make some fake qr cushions or put the padded cushion furniture piece near the fountain. It's about as close as you can get.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 11, 2021)

I guess you should ask yourself if it's really worth the effort to get Gruff in the desired spot? Like what do you really want more? Gruff in your town with all that added effort/possible frustration, putting him in a spot you didn't really want, or not having Gruff in the town and being content with it,


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 11, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> You could make some fake qr cushions or put the padded cushion furniture piece near the fountain. It's about as close as you can get.



oohh... that's be nice :> i can't make the qr codes... i'm not that good.. but i'm sure i can find some :>

the padded cushion?  you mean the piled zen cushions? or the other cushion? :>


----------



## Moritz (Jul 11, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> So, you want to basically trade places with the others? Or can you post a map so I can see more?





Okay so this is my map as it is right now. I've got my 4 goats on the right.
If I move in gruff...



Because limberg is now gone, everyone shifts up one and Kidd is now on the left instead of the right with the others, and tutu is in the middle of the goats as gruff is now on the bottom of the right side.



The only way to reorganise them would be to get rid of all the non goats and bring them back, so that they are all neatly in a row on the left


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 11, 2021)

So you want to basically switch places around? Switch Kidd, into Raymond's spot?


----------



## Moritz (Jul 11, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> So you want to basically switch places around? Switch Kidd, into Raymond's spot?


I want all 5 goats together in a row, left side or right side it doesn't matter.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2021



TheDuke55 said:


> I guess you should ask yourself if it's really worth the effort to get Gruff in the desired spot? Like what do you really want more? Gruff in your town with all that added effort/possible frustration, putting him in a spot you didn't really want, or not having Gruff in the town and being content with it,


Knowing me I'll decide the map doesn't really matter and get gruff anyways.
2 hours later it will annoy me so much I have to kick everyone out.

So I guess I wanted to be swayed one way or the other before I do it because I was annoyed, instead of actually wanting to


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 11, 2021)

For what it's worth, I didn't want to move out some of my villagers in NL after the WA update happened because I didn't want to lose their friendship points. I just wanted to move the homes a bit more in lines and make spaces look nicer.

It didn't take that long to actually bring their points back up to high friendship again. I wasn't even actively trying. I just chatted with them every time I would play. I just mention that since you posted concerns about that. It's pretty easy to get back to that point.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 11, 2021)

What I did on my old island was I moved a house I want to switch with another into a random place
Then put the house I wanted to switch places with, there. Then put that villager where the other was, and repeated till I had everyone switched up

I did that on my old island


----------



## xxcodexx (Jul 11, 2021)

i was going to suggest exactly what CylieDanny said! ive moved my villagers a number of times and then re-arranged their homes to where their houses looked best together. the same applies to which villagers you want to be together as well, but i do see your predicament if you want all the goats to not only be in the column, but also together on the map.


----------



## Holla (Jul 12, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> *Bathrooms*
> I found some bathroom screen shots of the 90s anime. Maybe they'll help you you find a way to decorate these rooms.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the suggestions!  This gives me a ton of ideas for the bathrooms which is awesome. I’ll definitely be sure to craft a Bonfire for Rei as well.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 12, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> What about some kind of cobblestone/brick layout centering around the fountain? By the way, it looks nice to me!



thanks ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 12, 2021)

i wonder if i can still have blanche's teahouse/tea cafe, if i move in blaire the snooty squirrel in place of her, when i get her amiibo? hmmm  






i'm pretty sure i can :>


cause i think i want a new snooty... not that i hate blanche :>


----------



## Moritz (Jul 13, 2021)

Time travel shenanigans meant when I moved in gruff he was listed in a different slot on my villager list than I wanted. So now I'm kicking out him and 5 other villagers to fix it.

Will be worth it in the end im sure... or hope


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 13, 2021)

which one of these look like red grapes & green grapes?  the buds, i mean...  *for my grape farm, i want to do*

i thought red lilys.. but i wasn't sure about the green grapes...


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 13, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> which one of these look like red grapes & green grapes?  the buds, i mean...  *for my grape farm, i want to do*
> 
> i thought red lilys.. but i wasn't sure about the green grapes...
> View attachment 384547


 Grapes grown on vines, which on farms are trained to look more like smallish trees or form a tall canopy or rows. I would say instead having rows of dwarfed hardwood tree, with maybe some of those umbrella illusion baskets of grapes and/ or the grape gathering bag (though it is frustrating it can only be displayed on a mannequin, so Idk how that would work) might create a feel of a grape farm?

here is a picture of a table grape field, just from googling.





Don’t want to destroy your idea, and I do think you can still make a grape vineyard, but i wouldn’t think any flower bud looked like grapes growing.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 13, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Grapes grown on vines, which on farms are trained to look more like smallish trees or form a tall canopy or rows. I would say instead having rows of dwarfed hardwood tree, with maybe some of those umbrella illusion baskets of grapes and/ or the grape gathering bag (though it is frustrating it can only be displayed on a mannequin, so Idk how that would work) might create a feel of a grape farm?
> 
> here is a picture of a table grape field, just from googling.
> 
> ...



ooohhh... i see.. thanks :>  maybe i'll try that instead somewhere, then :>


oh, but i have a orchard already..  i wonder if a grape farm as well will be too much


----------



## Bluelady (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi. I would like some opinions on my winery and vineyard, please.

*Winery*



I’ve never been to a winery, so I don’t know if the inside of one would look like this. Does my project have too much brown going on?

The letters on the picture are areas I want to fix.

A: In this area I want something to improvise as a cash register; but I don’t know if I should use a laptop, fax machine or a computer.

B: Do wineries even need a serving cart? I don’t know if they serve food, so maybe I should get rid of it.

C: I don’t know if wineries have tables like the antique table, so I’m debating whether to keep it.

D: Just like in real life, the bathroom stall has a gap. Maybe I should change the hinge position on my door panel. That way it’ll be from right to left instead of left to right....if that makes sense? I could pretend that the door is open a little.

*Vineyard*


Does it look ok? I don’t know what to add or take out.


----------



## Sasey (Jul 13, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Hi. I would like some opinions on my winery and vineyard, please.
> 
> *Winery*
> View attachment 384650
> ...


I think it all looks really good. My only suggestions would be to add more of the “grapes” in the vineyard so they look like actual rows. Also I would go with the computer as the cash register.


----------



## Bluelady (Jul 13, 2021)

Sasey said:


> I think it all looks really good. My only suggestions would be to add more of the “grapes” in the vineyard so they look like actual rows. Also I would go with the computer as the cash register.


Thank you!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 14, 2021)

BigBadButterfree said:


> Idk what fits more aesthetically, but a poppy is a flower and a tomato is a fruit so... That works out in my mind.



you know.... yesterday, i heard poppy say, when she was talking to marina that she has all kinds of flower seeds...
that really made up my mind!.... i'm moving poppy's house over to the flower shop today :>


----------



## Sasey (Jul 14, 2021)

Here is my sauna so far. Looking for any feedback anyone can give. Do I need more? Less? Better wall (I think so)? Something on the walls? Any help you can offer would be great! Thanks so much!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 14, 2021)

my updated *& finished* plaza seating area


 there's more room to walk around in it now :>
i think i'll add a couple more benches, though :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 14, 2021)

i feel like my plaza seating area's finished now :>


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jul 14, 2021)

Sasey said:


> Here is my sauna so far. Looking for any feedback anyone can give. Do I need more? Less? Better wall (I think so)? Something on the walls? Any help you can offer would be great! Thanks so much!
> View attachment 384894


I love that! Especially the creativity with the floor!

As for the walls, maybe you could hang a robe or two on the wall? People wear robes in saunas, right?


----------



## Sasey (Jul 14, 2021)

BigBadButterfree said:


> I love that! Especially the creativity with the floor!
> 
> As for the walls, maybe you could hang a robe or two on the wall? People wear robes in saunas, right?


Thanks so much!  Yeah that’s a great idea!


----------



## Moritz (Jul 14, 2021)

I got my goats all organised in a row on my map! 
Only took... several hours and 3 months worth of time travelling


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 16, 2021)

i think i'll go back to doing my current path  like this... it just seemed easier for me, somehow...



*not this custom design... i mean the one i'm using right now...*


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm gonna be honest, I really like how you have that custom design set. I really like how it looks

But that's just me


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 16, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I'm gonna be honest, I really like how you have that custom design set. I really like how it looks
> 
> But that's just me



so do i :>  now that i have stuff down on the ground, i think it'll be easier to lay the path that i have :> & i can use the in-game dirt path underneath it with it like that :>


i think i'll do it tomorrow, though, cause it's too dark right now


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 17, 2021)

CylieDanny said:


> I'm gonna be honest, I really like how you have that custom design set. I really like how it looks
> 
> But that's just me



do you remember what code it was?  it thought it was this one.. but now i don't know... i forget - 




edit: i think it was that one, actually, now that i think about it...


----------



## Bluelady (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi. I have several ideas for Pashmina's yard, but I can't decide which one to use.  If it helps, her hobby is music and this is how the interior and exterior of her house looks like at the moment. The yard measures about 7x10. I could make it a little bit bigger by removing the cliff on the left side of the picture.






*
A. An extension of the diner look inside her house*. I was thinking of using simple panels to make the diner seating area outside. Finding wall qr codes that match her house will be a bit difficult though...

*B. A gas station*. Pashmina's house is near the entrance to my camp area. I was thinking of creating the feeling of "last stop of civilization". It's hard to explain....it's kind of like when a person is on a road trip and they come across a billboard that says "Last gas station! Next gas station is in 250 miles."

*C. A rest area*. My camping area doesn't have space for restrooms. XD This will give me an excuse to build one.

Let me know if any of these ideas look good or if you have any other suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 20, 2021)

i put this cloud path down at the star-gazing point... but i'm not sure if it's too much  



 




edit: i removed it, for the sake of saving slot space...


----------



## Canesvenatici (Jul 21, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Hi. I have several ideas for Pashmina's yard, but I can't decide which one to use.  If it helps, her hobby is music and this is how the interior and exterior of her house looks like at the moment. The yard measures about 7x10. I could make it a little bit bigger by removing the cliff on the left side of the picture.
> View attachment 386290
> View attachment 386291
> 
> ...


I think you could mix the gas station/continuation of the diner? As those two themes would fit together well! Maybe with a deck outside the front doors with the diner stuff- then make a little gas pump area? That way it blends the house in- like in this screenshot from someone on here (sorry I cant remember their username  otherwise I'd credit them properly )


----------



## Bluelady (Jul 21, 2021)

Canesvenatici said:


> I think you could mix the gas station/continuation of the diner? As those two themes would fit together well! Maybe with a deck outside the front doors with the diner stuff- then make a little gas pump area? That way it blends the house in- like in this screenshot from someone on here (sorry I cant remember their username  otherwise I'd credit them properly ) View attachment 386484


That’s an interesting idea. I’ll try it and see how it goes!  Thanks!


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 21, 2021)

Canesvenatici said:


> I think you could mix the gas station/continuation of the diner? As those two themes would fit together well! Maybe with a deck outside the front doors with the diner stuff- then make a little gas pump area? That way it blends the house in- like in this screenshot from someone on here (sorry I cant remember their username  otherwise I'd credit them properly ) View attachment 386484


 It's me!  My old villagers' yards.


----------



## Canesvenatici (Jul 21, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> It's me!  My old villagers' yards.


Ayye excellent!  the yards are so cute


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 21, 2021)

I’m really excited my downtown area is staring to look ok!!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 23, 2021)

i'm making a map for my 2nd island for when i get my 2nd switch for a okami/okamiden island
i want to put yakushi village on it... i know it's over to the right & i know it's basically up a cliff :> ....




 so far, i've done a little bit of shinshu field


if anyone knows or plays the okami/okamiden games, please give me feedback .... :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 24, 2021)

does this look like kinda like it's starting to look like a little rock garden circle to you? cause i'm starting to think it does :>



 that was really unintentional...


----------



## Bluelady (Jul 25, 2021)

Canesvenatici said:


> I think you could mix the gas station/continuation of the diner? As those two themes would fit together well! Maybe with a deck outside the front doors with the diner stuff- then make a little gas pump area? That way it blends the house in- like in this screenshot from someone on here (sorry I cant remember their username  otherwise I'd credit them properly ) View attachment 386484


I tried out Canesvenatici’s helpful suggestions and this is the result. I’m quite pleased with it and want to show it off.


Spoiler: before and after



Before



After



It doesn’t look like I trimmed the cliff, but I did.







I just need to order one more set of of chairs and table and some trash bins to complete the look.


----------



## Canesvenatici (Jul 26, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I tried out Canesvenatici’s helpful suggestions and this is the result. I’m quite pleased with it and want to show it off.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: before and after
> ...


It looks so cool!!


----------



## inazuma (Jul 26, 2021)

My finally finished entrance and ruined it in an hour because visiting somebody cottagecore island. But, other than that, what do you think about this? I personally loved it xP


----------



## Kokodo (Jul 26, 2021)

(repost)
what do you think about my little town? open to any critic


----------



## Bluelady (Jul 26, 2021)

Kokodo said:


> View attachment 387170
> (repost)
> what do you think about my little town? open to any critic


Hi. I like what you’ve done thus far. If you want to create the illusion of depth, maybe you can place some items on a different level. Because right now it looks that all of the items are on the same level. Am I correct?

A suggestion would be to add some streetlights, ultility poles, panels, fences, bushes or potted plants to fill in the spaces. I like what this person did. Link


----------



## Kokodo (Jul 27, 2021)

im proud with ive done so far. tell me what you think! im gonna add more variations to this and grind some nook miles to buy nook miles stuff to add here. thanks for the tips.


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Jul 27, 2021)

I need help making my map. I’m having a hard time coming up with ideas and I have torn down it four times


----------



## Leebles (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm not completely happy with my Sabertooth tiger area. I should probably replace it with a statue but I'm not sure which one would look good. The only spare statue I have is the Gallant statue and it's too tall vertically. But yeah, aside from that, and not having the shell speaker or shell lamp DIYs unlocked, my town is basically done. It's a lil plain Jane in terms of terraforming but I fussed over it a lot and I hope people visit

DA-9117-4328-3677


----------



## Mairen (Jul 29, 2021)

Spaceoutfan said:


> I need help making my map. I’m having a hard time coming up with ideas and I have torn down it four times



I think people may have an easier time helping you if you could let us know what exactly you are wanting help with. It's difficult to reply to "help make my map for me."  Is there a kind of geography you'd prefer? Like a mountain island or a forest island or a lake/river island/etc. Are there certain themes you are going for? Specific decor or areas you want to put on your island? Do you like villager houses all spread out or all together in a neighborhood? I think people have an easier time helping with specifics if you could give a bit of information to work with. (Though there may be services out there where professionals could design and decorate your whole island for a certain amount of money, but I'm not sure if this is a thing or not)


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Jul 29, 2021)

The ideas I had in mind for the island were a long bridge that goes to the neighborhood, A crescent moon lake, and a natural river flow. I'm torn between a dark color palette or a kidcore theme island.


----------



## Mairen (Jul 29, 2021)

I love the idea of a crescent moon lake. If it helps any, I would vote for a darker color palette!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 30, 2021)

i need someone's opinion :>


which of these has a bigger penisula?




 


























cause i'm thinking of the pier/cliff that leads to sei an city *if anyone has played okami :> * for my 2nd island when i get it ... i'm starting by making the map & i need the penisula on that side for it, preferably :>


----------



## Dracule (Jul 30, 2021)

Spaceoutfan said:


> I need help making my map. I’m having a hard time coming up with ideas and I have torn down it four times



If you did a kidcore theme island, you could have a gnome forest area where the crescent moon lake is. Idk if you’re open to mixing themes, but kidcore goes great with fairycore/fantasycore. The color palettes will be similar if you do bright oranges, blues, yellows, reds, etc. It’s super popular to use the doll houses as a little neighborhood in the forest, so mixing stars/moon chairs/mushrooms/doll houses would make it very magical. Then you could do a more urban area where it’s like a rustic kidcore town. C:

Edit: Ooh, also, this reminded me of an island tour Katie of Calla Cove did. Here it is:




The dollhouse neighborhood area is SPECTACULAR. One of the best ones I’ve seen.


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Jul 30, 2021)

Ok so on my checklist I have a (insert wii sports resort idea here) but I don’t know what to put so I would like ideas.


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Jul 31, 2021)

Bump


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 31, 2021)

my 2nd island - japanese theme, okami *the switch game* inspired island map *when i get it * :>


----------



## xxcodexx (Jul 31, 2021)

in that video theres a lovely path thats the grass and flowers...does anybody have that woodsy path qr code? i would Love to have that in my town!


----------



## Bluelady (Jul 31, 2021)

xxcodexx said:


> in that video theres a lovely path thats the grass and flowers...does anybody have that woodsy path qr code? i would Love to have that in my town!



I got these from the instagram link found in the video’s description bar. Are these the ones you’re looking for?


Spoiler: large pic, I should've cropped first.


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 31, 2021)

Looking for suggestions on what to put on this large “rooftop” area of my island! I already have a greenhouse/garden and a restaurant on a different part, so something other than that


----------



## xxcodexx (Jul 31, 2021)

yes Bluelady!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Leebles (Jul 31, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Looking for suggestions on what to put on this large “rooftop” area of my island! I already have a greenhouse/garden and a restaurant on a different part, so something other than that
> 
> View attachment 388009View attachment 388011


A helipad pattern with the RC helicopter


----------



## Bluelady (Jul 31, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Looking for suggestions on what to put on this large “rooftop” area of my island! I already have a greenhouse/garden and a restaurant on a different part, so something other than that
> 
> View attachment 388009View attachment 388011


From the picture it looks like an apartment, so maybe a pool or commons area.


----------



## Leebles (Jul 31, 2021)

Which item best fills the little island in my pond?


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 1, 2021)

I’m looking for items that have the same exact magenta color as the smoking vial ok the lab-experiments set. Any recommendations?


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 1, 2021)

AustinTEG06 said:


> Ok so on my checklist I have a (insert wii sports resort idea here) but I don’t know what to put so I would like ideas.


I just want to make sure that I'm reading this correctly. You want to make a wii resort? If so, here are some ideas.


Spoiler



Let's start with the map. I've never played this game, so I don't know if this an official pic, but it will have to do for now.




*A. Seaside town* - You could build a small city by the entrance of your airport. Simple panels should work nicely here. Maybe you can place your villagers here if they don't have a role already. The pavement appears to be a beige color, so you can use the terracotta pathway that's included in the game, or any other beige path qr code that you'd like.

*B. Golden Gate looking bridge* - You could use the red zen bridge or red brick bridge as an alternative. You could also make a land bridge and place imperial fences or red festive garlands as rails. I also found this pic on Pinterest.




*C. Tall, gray, pyramid-shaped building on the far right side of the map* - It's cut off in this map but do you recognize it? Anyway, I think that building can be recreated with simple panels and layers.

*D. Tunnels and caves* - To recreate a tunnel, I've seen someone use an unlit fireplace with a road leading up to it. I'm not sure if this game has any caves but here's a LINK that I'm going to repost.

*E. Lake and/or waterfall area *- Fan art that I've seen thus far usually have one or the other. 

*F. Other small areas of interest* - A cluster of wind turbines on the left side of your map. A light house placed on your peninsula. A Cedar forest on the second level.

*Sports*
AC already has items for basketball, cycling, and table tennis. For archery I found THIS LINK and picture.




For bowling, you could set it up inside one of your players' houses. An example with qr codes in the comments.... ....and another example with codes in the comments





Leebles said:


> Which item best fills the little island in my pond?


I vote for the beautiful statue. Idk, it just feels right to me. Maybe you can chip off the excess land around it, or plant some more flowers if it feels too empty.


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Aug 1, 2021)

Thank you soo much I might have to use all of these because there soo good and that pyramid is actually a volcano. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Aug 2, 2021)

Make a viewing deck with seats and a campfire I think it would look nice.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 3, 2021)

i think my post office is almost done... but i feel like it needs more... any suggestions? :>


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 3, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i think my post office is almost done... but i feel like it needs more... any suggestions? :>
> 
> View attachment 388556


In the post offices that I’ve been to there’s usually a barrier between the clerk and customer that goes from wall to wall. Perhaps you can buy some more of the den desk and line them up in a row; or, in a U shape. Here’s my example.





An alternative would be to place simple panels next to your den desk or jail bars.

The post office will also need an area for people to write slips on. I’ve seen them placed in the middle of the room to help form a queue neatly or up against the wall. Perhaps a wooden trash can as well.

The plain cardboard box item has a variation with labels on it already. Here are some qr codes as well if you want to mix things up.




I have work soon, so if you have any questions it’ll most likely have to wait until tomorrow, sadly


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 3, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> The post office will also need an area for people to write slips on. I’ve seen them placed in the middle of the room to help form a queue neatly or up against the wall. Perhaps a wooden trash can as well.
> 
> The plain cardboard box item has a variation with labels on it already. Here are some qr codes as well if you want to mix things up.
> View attachment 388576
> ...



oohh! that's a good idea... this i mean - ''The post office will also need an area for people to write slips on. I’ve seen them placed in the middle of the room to help form a queue neatly or up against the wall. Perhaps a wooden trash can as well.''


& i'm kinda low on code space


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Aug 3, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i think my post office is almost done... but i feel like it needs more... any suggestions? :>
> 
> View attachment 388556


I'm not sure I dig the colorful wall... I take it those are supposed to be mail drawers? They seem a bit... Childish for a post office, if that makes sense? 

I'd agree with all of @Bluelady 's suggestions, definitely use those existing cardboard boxes in the game with the shipping label if you can. And maybe... Pack more stuff in? You have a small space and yet it's a bit on the empty side. Just like a real post office, decorate with things like potted plants and more desks/counters, maybe some writing utensils. Like mom's pen holder, the homework set, etc. And maybe some trash bins to the side. Maybe stick an outdoor table next to a wall as like a "wrapping/packaging station."

Also, if possible, I 100% suggest you make one of your villager's mailboxes the blue one that looks like it belongs at a post office and stick it out in front.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 3, 2021)

BigBadButterfree said:


> I'm not sure I dig the colorful wall... I take it those are supposed to be mail drawers? They seem a bit... Childish for a post office, if that makes sense?
> 
> 
> Also, if possible, I 100% suggest you make one of your villager's mailboxes the blue one that looks like it belongs at a post office and stick it out in front.



i like the colourful mail drawers :>

& yeah, i was actually thinking of putting my 2nd character's mailbox in there when it was done :>




BigBadButterfree said:


> I'd agree with all of @Bluelady 's suggestions, definitely use those existing cardboard boxes in the game with the shipping label if you can. And maybe... Pack more stuff in? You have a small space and yet it's a bit on the empty side. Just like a real post office, decorate with things like potted plants and more desks/counters, maybe some writing utensils. Like mom's pen holder, the homework set, etc. And maybe some trash bins to the side. Maybe stick an outdoor table next to a wall as like a "wrapping/packaging station."



ooh! that's a good idea :>   thanks :> & thankyou, @Bluelady as well :>


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 4, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i like the colourful mail drawers :>
> 
> & yeah, i was actually thinking of putting my 2nd character's mailbox in there when it was done :>
> 
> ...


you’re welcome 

If you do a present wrapping area, don’t forget about the pile of presents diy. It’ll certainly fill in a lot of space and can be customized into non-Christmas colors as well.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 4, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> you’re welcome
> 
> If you do a present wrapping area, don’t forget about the pile of presents diy. It’ll certainly fill in a lot of space and can be customized into non-Christmas colors as well.



oh, they can?   i'll have to get myself one, then :>
i'll probably have to move my path over a little bit more then...


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 4, 2021)

my fully finished pumpkin patch :>   


 




there are wild bunnies trying to get into the some of the pumpkin crates...  i guess the scarecrow didn't stop them & no-one seems to be trying to stop them... so i assume it's fine to let them have a little bit of the pumpkins....


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 5, 2021)

my updated post office *still in progress :> *




my landremat *still in progress :> *


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 5, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> my updated post office *still in progress :> *
> View attachment 388793
> 
> my landremat *still in progress :> *
> View attachment 388794


I know that you didn't ask for advice on your laundromat, but I like how it looks. The only item that I think is stopping it from looking complete (imo) are some long tables. Any minimalistic type will do. 



I tried creating a folding area with dividers using the lecture table and simple panels.


Spoiler: pics















Other decorations to possibly consider are the public benches, vending machines, snack machines, the candy machine, and the arcade games. If you still have that qr code for the toy capsule dispenser, you could place some as well.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 5, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I know that you didn't ask for advice on your laundromat, but I like how it looks. The only item that I think is stopping it from looking complete (imo) are some long tables. Any minimalistic type will do.
> View attachment 388817
> I tried creating a folding area with dividers using the lecture table and simple panels.
> 
> ...



yeah, i have a couple of fairly new gachapon codes :> that's japan for the toy capsule dispenser :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 6, 2021)

my in-progress my neighbor totoro-inspired island map :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 6, 2021)

i finished my ketchup pop-singer area... but it definatly needs a name for the group... with whoever wants to be a member...

anybody in the 'my villagers'' part of my sig :>   i mean, i saw marina playing around with the alto saxaphone, i think, it was either yesterday or today  & just now, i saw lobo playing around with the ocarina i put out :>



i wonder who could play the drums, the marimba, the rock gitar & the pan flute... hmmm.... :>

& who could replace whoever plays them, when they move out for sherb, fuschia, maple & blaire to move in?


----------



## Vintage Viola (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi! I completed my island and created my dream address on New Years, but I haven’t played the game since January. I’ve recently updated my DA again to reflect the small changes I made, and wanted to see if anyone wanted to visit and give feedback! My island’s dream is a “village in the forest” type of theme, so lots of trees, and I guess the aesthetic leans towards normcore. The season is spring!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 7, 2021)

upgraded okami-inspired island *when i get it :> *


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 7, 2021)

my updated laundremat :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 7, 2021)

my updated post-office *my 2nd character, pen put her mailbox outside :> *


----------



## b100ming (Aug 7, 2021)

I built a diner



and a puppy pen


And a basement arcade



What do y’all think?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 8, 2021)

i have no idea what to do with or where to put blanche & lobo's house...  
they're currently still on the beach...  well, blanche is going to move out eventually, so she has to be on the beach... but i'm not sure what to do with lobo....

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021

updated laundret :>


----------



## Nooblord (Aug 8, 2021)

Which do you prefer?


----------



## Moritz (Aug 8, 2021)

Nooblord said:


> Which do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 389305View attachment 389306


I'd say the second one


----------



## b100ming (Aug 8, 2021)

Hotel Sanrio is now finished!




Your browser is not able to display this video.












What do you think?


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 8, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Hotel Sanrio is now finished!
> View attachment 389313
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted to let you know that your video is blurry. I thought that the problem was with my PC, but it comes out blurry on my phone as well.



On a side note, does anyone have recommendations on how to make this tent more cozy looking? I have two players that are supposed to be a couple on vacation.





Also which area would work best for a changing room/shower stalls in my campsite? Thanks!


Spoiler: pics


----------



## Sara? (Aug 9, 2021)

Nooblord said:


> Which do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 389305View attachment 389306




I prefer the first version with the fountain, but thats my own preference


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 9, 2021)

my updated postoffice :> 



	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2021

my updated laundremat :>




although, i don't want it to be finished just yet... otherwise, i'll never be able to experiance festivale or toy day ... :<


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Aug 9, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> my updated postoffice :> View attachment 389651
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2021
> 
> ...


I love the little clothes basket umbrella patterns you have, but have you considered also using the rattan towel basket item? It's literally a basket lol


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 9, 2021)

BigBadButterfree said:


> I love the little clothes basket umbrella patterns you have, but have you considered also using the rattan towel basket item? It's literally a basket lol



ooh, that's a idea :> thanks :>


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Aug 9, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> ooh, that's a idea :> thanks :>


I also just remembered, I've seen people use designs of like a single or pair of socks on the ground, as if someone dropped one. I know you've said before your design space is limited so not a necessity, but I think that could give it a little something cute.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 9, 2021)

BigBadButterfree said:


> I also just remembered, I've seen people use designs of like a single or pair of socks on the ground, as if someone dropped one. I know you've said before your design space is limited so not a necessity, but I think that could give it a little something cute.



ooh, thanks :>

i have 5 more slots now, but i have a lot of socks in my storage to choose from :>

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2021



 :>

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2021

i was thinking... if i could get stepping stones just right on the river in-between the post-office, laundremat, the to be seaside cafe & the able sisters, with the nooks being over on the other side,  they'd be connected & it'd turn into a marketplace of sorts :> 

but then, the libary, flower shop, & fruit-juice-stand is on the other side of the island & their not moving from there....


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 9, 2021)

stepping stones to & from the nooks, linking the market place together... even though the  libary, flower shop, & fruit-juice-stand is on the other side of the island...


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 10, 2021)

ice cream stand :>  *with a little bit of milk & green tea, cotton candy & shaved ice :> *








__________________________________________
updated, but not finished laundremat :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 10, 2021)

i converted my cafe into a beach-side cafe :>



 



it's gonna belong to blaire when i bring her in :>


----------



## Nooblord (Aug 15, 2021)

Which one looks better?


----------



## Sasey (Aug 15, 2021)

Nooblord said:


> View attachment 391988View attachment 391989
> Which one looks better?


I vote the top one.


----------



## Moritz (Aug 15, 2021)

Nooblord said:


> View attachment 391988View attachment 391989
> Which one looks better?


The first one


----------



## Bluelady (Aug 15, 2021)

Nooblord said:


> View attachment 391988View attachment 391989
> Which one looks better?


First one.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 23, 2021)

my 2nd island *based on the switch game, okami*, map, for when i get it... is more or less finished ^^


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 24, 2021)

Should I change the simple panels to be all one color or keep them different? I'm open to other color suggestions
Not sure if I should put a light source somewhere or leave it is as.
Also open to suggestions for what to place on the right side since I'm not quite happen with what's there.
I'm probably going to replace the magazine rack with a document stack with a news paper custom design.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 25, 2021)

does anyone have any ideas of what i could put in the small areas?






& once jakey's house is moved, this area will be bigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i don't want my island to be done until i've experianced every event & season :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 26, 2021)

what could i put here, i wonder?   does anyone have any ideas? :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 28, 2021)

anyone have any ideas what i could put next to the able sisters now that i'm gonna move it backwards a bit?


----------



## Nooblord (Aug 28, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> what could i put here, i wonder?   does anyone have any ideas? :>


I think a well or the stone fountain would like nice.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 28, 2021)

Nooblord said:


> I think a well or the stone fountain would like nice.



ooh!  that's a idea :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 28, 2021)

Nooblord said:


> I think a well or the stone fountain would like nice.



i could do that... but i could also move a rock circle garden there, as well... if only i had the patiance for that, though :<


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Aug 28, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> i could do that... but i could also move a rock circle garden there, as well... if only i had the patiance for that, though :<


Don't do a rock circle. Everyone does a rock circle. Be different. Break the mold.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 28, 2021)

BigBadButterfree said:


> Don't do a rock circle. Everyone does a rock circle. Be different. Break the mold.



hmmm... then....
maybe a fairy circle instead, then :>  that's different, right?... even though tiger on youtube made one on her fairycore island...

cause i'm thinking of crafting mush lamps when autumn comes :3


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Aug 28, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> hmmm... then....
> maybe a fairy circle instead, then :>  that's different, right?... even though tiger on youtube made one on her fairycore island...
> 
> cause i'm thinking of crafting mush lamps when autumn comes :3


Haha I don't actually care, if you think a rock circle will look good there, by all means do it. I'm just saying... Basically EVERYBODY that forces their rocks into one place puts them in a circle. I've seen maybe one person do rows.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 29, 2021)

BigBadButterfree said:


> Haha I don't actually care, if you think a rock circle will look good there, by all means do it. I'm just saying... Basically EVERYBODY that forces their rocks into one place puts them in a circle. I've seen maybe one person do rows.


I’ve seen a rock spiral. I thought it was similar to the rock circle, but different enough.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 29, 2021)

hang on!

i saw this... & i like it 





 on here - https://www.fandomspot.com/acnh-fairycore-ideas/

although, i said i wasn't going to terraform anymore... but personally, i don't care right now :>


& i like this too 





 from the same website :>


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 30, 2021)

I need help with the Mort Twins. Morticia and Mortimer.





I’m leaning towards the dogtooth dress for Morticia since it’s the dress she’s had since day 1. For Mortimer….I just recently added him to the island, and I’m unsure. I know I would like them to match. Which option do you guys like the best? Feel free to add other options as well!


----------



## Moritz (Aug 30, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I need help with the Mort Twins. Morticia and Mortimer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me its pic four
It gives the impression of two poor children out on the street


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 30, 2021)

Moritz said:


> For me its pic four
> It gives the impression of two poor children out on the street


Yeah that’s that’s how I currently have him dressed. I just wasn’t sure if they looked ‘twin-like’ enough.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2021)

I’ve seen some cool things done with rocks on the beach, but I’ve done something different. This is Hobo Rock.





This is my take on Arizona Arena. My island is named Arizona ironically, so it was fitting for me to give the Coyotes their arena. I’m a huge hockey fan so this was a must.





I am working on this part, but the logo is staying. The logo is nine pattern slots, which isn’t bad. It was well worth it though.





I was thinking of replacing the monotone benches with the log bench. Thoughts on that? I think it would look better, it seems like there’s too much black going on.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 5, 2021)

I’d love some advice on this area that I’m currently revamping. I’m going for a magic-core vibe but I’m unsure if I should keep it minimal or fill it with flowers.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 5, 2021)

Just wanted to show off my butterfly cove and boba shop


----------



## Canesvenatici (Sep 6, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I’d love some advice on this area that I’m currently revamping. I’m going for a magic-core vibe but I’m unsure if I should keep it minimal or fill it with flowers.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 398418


My vote is *definitely* on adding some flowers and bushes- or weeds (to give it sort of the vibe as if you stumbled upon it) and something to fill that front right corner too? Maybe another rock of some sort?  or one of the celest items would look cool! Like the Taurus bathtub? Or another one of the white ones to match the blue and white colour scheme?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 6, 2021)

Canesvenatici said:


> My vote is *definitely* on adding some flowers and bushes- or weeds (to give it sort of the vibe as if you stumbled upon it) and something to fill that front right corner too? Maybe another rock of some sort?  or one of the celest items would look cool! Like the Taurus bathtub? Or another one of the white ones to match the blue and white colour scheme?


Thank you for your feedback, I was thinking on it a bit more last night and like you've suggested I'm definitely going to add some celestial items around the area. I've already added two crescent moon chairs (in blue and white) in opposite corners of the area which looks really pretty, I just need to see what it looks like at night. I'm also going to add some more statues to give it an elegant/abandoned/whimsical feel along with some more trees, bushes and flowers. I then plan to do something similar on the opposite side but with a large outdoor dining area in the middle surrounded by celestial lights etc. 

So I'll probably be back in this thread soon asking for more ideas on how to fill the next large space without over crowding it either.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 9, 2021)

what could go here, i wonder?  it looks so bare now that i've moved the nooks that was here...


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 12, 2021)

i tried out putting a bike shop/parking lot here... but what are people going to do with a bike? it's a island...






but i'm thinking i can do something different ... but i don't know what :<


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 12, 2021)

Actually people on islands cycle all the time ^^ there are no cars, and it's more convenient than walking all over the island


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 12, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> Actually people on islands cycle all the time ^^ there are no cars, and it's more convenient than walking all over the island



really?  i didn't know that :>   

maybe i'll leave it there, then :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 13, 2021)

new item in the moonwell post office


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 13, 2021)

I think it's very cute 
and yeah they do ^^ I've known people to say things like 'that's a real bike island'
they're fun to visit, fits the animal crossing vibe





I built a massive lake


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 13, 2021)

hmm.... i want to make a bakery/sweets shop/stall.. maybe... but i'm not sure if the songpyeon, mooncakes  & dango will fit in....  i think they will....


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 14, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> hmm.... i want to make a bakery/sweets shop/stall.. maybe... but i'm not sure if the songpyeon, mooncakes  & dango will fit in....  i think they will....


I think that they will fit in. I mean... we don't have a lot of pastry options to choose from. If it bothers you, maybe you can make them seasonal items.

Here's how someone incorporated moon cakes into their stall. Link

Here's another bakery display that I stumbled upon today. No moon cakes displayed though. Link


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 14, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I think that they will fit in. I mean... we don't have a lot of pastry options to choose from. If it bothers you, maybe you can make them seasonal items.
> 
> Here's how someone incorporated moon cakes into their stall. Link
> 
> Here's another bakery display that I stumbled upon today. No moon cakes displayed though. Link



the first one is really nice 

thanks ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 14, 2021)

hmm... i've been thinking if the poppy petal florist needs anything else in it...


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 15, 2021)

hmm... i'm not sure what clothes design to do for marshal's clothing designer shop...


----------



## Sara? (Sep 15, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I need help with the Mort Twins. Morticia and Mortimer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely B 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2021



Sara? said:


> Definitely B




Which version is your personal fav?

Btw: really like your island journal, im a fan hehehe


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 16, 2021)

updated bike/scooter tune-up spot :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 16, 2021)

bike/scooter rental at the entrance :>


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 16, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Definitely B
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2021
> 
> ...


I’m so glad you like it. That’s so sweet of you to say!

I actually liked option B the most, but new ideas came up, and I won’t be using any of the above .

Initially, I wasn’t going to create a home for Mortimer, but I did end up creating one and that completely changed my plans.

I wanted each of my villagers to have gothic names that correeponds to their looks and the inside of their houses. They also had to start with the letter M, to match the town name. That left me with few options, but I finally figured it out.

I decided on choosing a different theme for Mortimer to match his name. Since his name means Dead Sea, I thought a sailor theme would match better. I included a picture of all the characters in the spoilers if you want to take a look. I wanted them to all be different but all match at the same time. I’m going for a Melancholy  theme to match with the town name and  I wanted them to look a certain way. Their house interiors and exteriors are also decorated to match their outfits (same color scheme).



Spoiler








From left to right:

Malady: Nurse, house is a hospital. Malady means a disease or ailment.
Mortimer: The name means dead sea. He will have a sailor look and the inside of the house will be Nautical.
Morticia: comes from the word Mortician. Her home is a funeral home.
Minerva: it is a gothic name. It means intellectual. Her house will be a school.
Miser: a miser is a person who hoards wealth but doesn’t spend it. He lives in a tent.


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 17, 2021)

Does anyone have a park/walking trail on their island that looks similar to this? I think that my path looks a bit weird, so I would like to compare a bit before I add more decoration.


----------



## Sara? (Sep 18, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I’m so glad you like it. That’s so sweet of you to say!
> 
> I actually liked option B the most, but new ideas came up, and I won’t be using any of the above .
> 
> ...




do you hve their houses and interiors already decorated accordingly ?

ill probably come visit towards halloween since i feel i will have a super halloweenie,darkish, octoberish feeling


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 19, 2021)

Sara? said:


> do you hve their houses and interiors already decorated accordingly ?
> 
> ill probably come visit towards halloween since i feel i will have a super halloweenie,darkish, octoberish feeling


The island Is actually not halloweenie. At least I don’t think it is. It’s supposed to look like a regular town, but it does give off a sort of glum /gloomy  feeling. Some areas are a bit shabby looking. The interiors of the houses though, I was able to have more freedom with, and they do look darker than the outside areas. 

Most of the character houses are complete. The one I’m struggling the most with is Mortimer. Once I figure out where I want to place his house, it’s going to be easier. I’m taking a break on working on that though, and focusing on finishing some areas outside in the island.

The other houses are done though. I’m only missing a room in the school house, and I’m not sure if I’ll add another room. There is still some areas around the outside of their houses that I have to finish decorating for each.

I’ve gotten a lot of work around the island finished in the last couple of days, so hopefully around October ill have things ready for you to see.


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 20, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Does anyone have a park/walking trail on their island that looks similar to this? I think that my path looks a bit weird, so I would like to compare a bit before I add more decoration.
> View attachment 400322



I've done some progress with my park area since my last post. Do the paths still look weird?


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 20, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> hmm.... i want to make a bakery/sweets shop/stall.. maybe... but i'm not sure if the songpyeon, mooncakes  & dango will fit in....  i think they will....


I recommend downloading cake hats! Many acnh creators have made pastries on the back of hat designs and it looks amazing. Here is an article about it: https://www.polygon.com/2020/3/25/2...izons-patterns-hats-cake-food-nintendo-switch


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 20, 2021)

tessa. said:


> I recommend downloading cake hats! Many acnh creators have made pastries on the back of hat designs and it looks amazing. Here is an article about it: https://www.polygon.com/2020/3/25/2...izons-patterns-hats-cake-food-nintendo-switch



thankyou :3

here's what i did, though :3  - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






it's blaire's sweet cafe shop


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 20, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> thankyou :3
> 
> here's what i did, though :3  -
> 
> ...


Looks lovely!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 20, 2021)

tessa. said:


> Looks lovely!



thanks ^^

well... it's blanche's at the moment...

but i plan to fully invite blaire today  as it's meant for blaire :>


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I've done some progress with my park area since my last post. Do the paths still look weird?
> View attachment 400562
> View attachment 400563



they don’t look weird to me at all! your park area looks beautiful, and i think the path suits it very well! 



bestfriendsally said:


> thankyou :3
> 
> here's what i did, though :3  -
> 
> ...



oooh, that’s so cute! from the photos i’ve seen of it, your island seems lovely!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 21, 2021)

xara said:


> oooh, that’s so cute! from the photos i’ve seen of it, your island seems lovely! ☺



thankyou so much ^^

i'll be updating my DA eventually :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 21, 2021)

question!

i'm watching froggycrossing newest stream & she's decorating her beach...

who decorates beaches? i know a lot of people do... but i mean realistically...   *i know it's not meant to be realistic, though?  *


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 21, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> question!
> 
> i'm watching froggycrossing newest stream & she's decorating her beach...
> 
> who decorates beaches? i know a lot of people do... but i mean realistically...   *i know it's not meant to be realistic, though?  *


All the beach builds bothered me for the same reason. xD I left my rocks bare save for a few wind turbines and I 'decorated' my beaches with some palm trees, some weeds and regular rows of log stakes as wavebreakers


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 21, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> question!
> 
> i'm watching froggycrossing newest stream & she's decorating her beach...
> 
> who decorates beaches? i know a lot of people do... but i mean realistically...   *i know it's not meant to be realistic, though?  *


On my left beach there’s not much coordination going on. I placed the lighthouse on the northwest corner. Everything else on that side of the beach are just palm trees, sand castles, beach towels, beach chairs, Festivale umbrellas (for shade), and a lifeguard chair.

I do plan to convert a good section of that area into a pier like the Santa Monica pier. I just need to figure out how many qr codes will be available after I build a botanical garden.

The right beach currently has the same decorations as the left side, except for the northeast corner. I placed a proposal area there which I connected to the romantic picnic area using a scattered rose-petals qr code.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 21, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> question!
> 
> i'm watching froggycrossing newest stream & she's decorating her beach...
> 
> who decorates beaches? i know a lot of people do... but i mean realistically...   *i know it's not meant to be realistic, though?  *



Only one of my beaches on my island is currently decorated. 
It's one of my least favorite spots because of the river mouth (or whatever it's called) that's near it and the two flat rocks that are sitting there.




I recently moved my cemetery behind the 'mini mountain' that's located near that spot.
It still needs some work on it.


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 25, 2021)

My apologies for posting again so soon. Around January of this year I decided to create a cafe for my museum. Now that Brewster is confirmed to appear, I don't know whether to destroy it and make my museum garden symmetrical; or keep it. I'm kind of leaning towards destroying it.


Spoiler: pics



Area in question:







Other side of garden:


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 25, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> My apologies for posting again so soon. Around January of this year I decided to create a cafe for my museum. Now that Brewster is confirmed to appear, I don't know whether to destroy it and make my museum garden symmetrical; or keep it. I'm kind of leaning towards destroying it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics
> ...


I really like your garden area. The mix of colors go very well together. That being said, there no reason to destroy it if you like it. Even if Brewster is coming, a little cafe area outside still makes sense. It could be like an extended Brewster, where there’s dining indoors, and outdoors.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 25, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I really like your garden area. The mix of colors go very well together. That being said, there no reason to destroy it if you like it. Even if Brewster is coming, a little cafe area outside still makes sense. It could be like an extended Brewster, where there’s dining indoors, and outdoors.



that's what i was thinking of saying, when i saw it on my hotmail :3


i'm keeping blaire's sweet cafe shop that's outside the museum :3


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 25, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I really like your garden area. The mix of colors go very well together. That being said, there no reason to destroy it if you like it. Even if Brewster is coming, a little cafe area outside still makes sense. It could be like an extended Brewster, where there’s dining indoors, and outdoors.





bestfriendsally said:


> that's what i was thinking of saying, when i saw it on my hotmail :3
> 
> 
> i'm keeping blaire's sweet cafe shop that's outside the museum :3


Thank you both for your input. I appreciate it. I’ll keep my cafe then.

In case anyone is curious about the flower arrangement, I copied a theme from this website, Link.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 25, 2021)

i saw this on the pokemon movie: coco  & it looked so pretty... so i wanted to do it on my island at the secret beach :O


 

baby al/coco's not included in the build, though, lol... *al's his real name.. spoilers for anyone who hasn't seen it yet...* but he's known as coco*



with 3 pink, 3 orange cosmos & 2 white cosmos, in the corner there :>
& a couple of red lillies




right here where i was keeping my oc's flowers... but i got rid of some for this ... & cause i had too many :> - 

 





i'm gonna try it out & see how i do :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 25, 2021)

update of above post :3  - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










i just need to get rid of that hidden incline & put in a new one, maybe :3 
& i just need to let the trees grow :>

i don't know what else to put, though...





i really like how it came out, though


----------



## dividere (Sep 26, 2021)

I could really use some pathing tips 
I got frustrated with all of my roads being straight so I tried playing around with diagonal ones. but well, now a checkered road being everywhere just looks...horrendous. should I just try to find a design code that has diagonal options?


----------



## Nooblord (Sep 26, 2021)

I want a green basketball court but also want to keep the texture of the dirt path. To keep the texture I have to have at least one pixel of the pattern transparent, and that has always annoyed me. Are the pixels too noticeable?


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 26, 2021)

ittybittybudgie said:


> I could really use some pathing tips
> I got frustrated with all of my roads being straight so I tried playing around with diagonal ones. but well, now a checkered road being everywhere just looks...horrendous. should I just try to find a design code that has diagonal options?
> View attachment 401388View attachment 401389


I find path qr codes that require 9 slots or more easier to decorate with and experiment. However, they do take up a lot of space.


Spoiler: Example









I think the problem with your current path is that it has the “transparent/see through” border. If the brick layout filled the tile completely, then I think that it would’ve looked more neatly, imo.


----------



## azurill (Sep 26, 2021)

I’m redoing my festivale area and could use some opinions. Not sure if I want both sides to be bushes or if I like the new path to it. The path to the festivale area had a couple of trees instead of bushes. Is there now to many bushes?


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 28, 2021)

Nooblord said:


> I want a green basketball court but also want to keep the texture of the dirt path. To keep the texture I have to have at least one pixel of the pattern transparent, and that has always annoyed me. Are the pixels too noticeable?
> View attachment 401401View attachment 401402


I’m a tad late, but I think that the green court looks fine. I like how it’s decorated by the way.



azurill said:


> I’m redoing my festivale area and could use some opinions. Not sure if I want both sides to be bushes or if I like the new path to it. The path to the festivale area had a couple of trees instead of bushes. Is there now to many bushes?
> 
> View attachment 401460View attachment 401461View attachment 401462


I like how open this space is. Perfect for dancing, imo. You could place some trees among the bushes if you want to break the flatness. For example, a tree after every fourth bush.


----------



## azurill (Sep 28, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I like how open this space is. Perfect for dancing, imo. You could place some trees among the bushes if you want to break the flatness. For example, a tree after every fourth bush.


That is a great idea. Thanks so much


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 5, 2021)

i can't decide where to build a candy shop... since sherb's gonna help his aunt on the orchard & farm when he comes & after she comes too...


here - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or here - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if i terraform the water a bit more.... for some reason, i'm thinking this one....


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 8, 2021)

I have decided to build a sweets shop in my town. Using Photopia, I created this setup for the entrance/living room. However I don't know if the yellow wallpaper goes with the green panels. If they don't look good together, then which wallpaper or color would you recommend?


----------



## Sara? (Oct 8, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> My apologies for posting again so soon. Around January of this year I decided to create a cafe for my museum. Now that Brewster is confirmed to appear, I don't know whether to destroy it and make my museum garden symmetrical; or keep it. I'm kind of leaning towards destroying it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics
> ...



i like your right side more, but thats my personal taste, in my town i dont have any outsite coffee area and super glad Brewster is finally coming. I would vote to see you try to make like the right side a beautiful symmetrical garden to stroll and take photos , but thats just me


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 14, 2021)

i'm not sure what to put here, now that i've moved part of my orchard over


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 16, 2021)

i'm really blanking on what to put here! help? <.> any ideas? .....










with the update coming soon, i should have some idea... but i'm really blanking right  now :<


----------



## azurill (Oct 16, 2021)

With the update coming means more crops so I moved my farm to an area that is bigger. Now I can’t decide what to do with the area that had my farm.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 19, 2021)

i did this yesterday :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & this yesterday :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







also.... i don't think i'm feeling my bike pump up station anymore....  i think i want something else there... i want to use some of the new items there maybe :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Oct 23, 2021)

for some reason, i'm not feeling this area anymore... i don't know why...  i feel i could do something else...





















i think i'll just tear it down & do something else over there...   i ''might'' move my houses over there...

plus there's the update & who knows what items i'll use :3


----------



## Emily212 (Oct 28, 2021)

*
Emily212
Junior Member*

Hi does anyone have a dream code or pictures of what they've done to their island that has the same island map layout as me?
Thank you


----------



## azurill (Nov 2, 2021)

I’m trying to redo my island starting with my villagers houses. Tying to give Wade and Cube a yard together but not sure this would be enough space or how to decorate it.



Spoiler: Cleared area before terraforming 










After terraforming trying to plan how it would look


----------



## azurill (Nov 2, 2021)

I was thinking of making it look like a treehouse but it might be too big: maybe two small treehouse will look better ?


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 2, 2021)

azurill said:


> I was thinking of making it look like a treehouse but it might be too big: maybe two small treehouse will look better ?
> 
> View attachment 409628View attachment 409629


What an neat idea! Have you seen these QR codes yet? Maybe they’ll be to your liking?


----------



## azurill (Nov 2, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> What an neat idea! Have you seen these QR codes yet? Maybe they’ll be to your liking?
> View attachment 409651


Thank you , I had not seen those , will have to play around with those .


----------



## RileyRose (Nov 9, 2021)

If anybody wants to check out my island here's my DA-5111-6559-4917
I'm honestly not happy with my island lol but I love the path so much.


----------



## Sea-isle-nations (Dec 12, 2021)

Instead of doing one theme I decided to do three themes for my island, these themes are gothic pastel, mythical creatures forest, and space star theme!

I don't have much villagers I'm gonna add for the themes I'm attached to a lot of the villagers on my island.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 13, 2021)

Those are very unique themes. I don’t think I’ve seen any of those three done, so you will have a very unique island. I hope everything goes well for you and that your island dreams come true!


----------



## IndiaHawker (Feb 6, 2022)

It’s been gradually getting there, I don’t TT and started this island in November I think. Been off work with covid since Thursday, and shut in my room (luckily I haven’t been too ill but trying to stay away from my mum who is vulnerable) so channelled myself into this lovely island. Until recently there were a few areas that were annoying me/I wanted to improve, and I’m SO much happier with it now! As you can see it’s still very much not finished, but I feel like it’s now at a really fun stage where it’s taken a great shape and I’m now building on and improving what’s there!

I’m bored and lonely so I’d really appreciate if you could check it out and let me know what you think, I’d really appreciate it please!! Advice and constructive criticism very much welcomed! Thank you 

DA: 2298-5072-5754 (Utopia)


----------



## Kg1595 (Feb 6, 2022)

Looks like you have great bones going for your island!  I enjoyed the boardwalk area the most.  Good luck with your island!


----------



## Ingrid (Feb 8, 2022)

I was browsing came across ur thread I did a dream tour of ur island its doing great.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 8, 2022)

* Please review my Island  *

-Island Name: Honeydew

-Dream Address: 3889-9323-9815

-Your Island Theme:  very classic / rustic. Almost cottage-core.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 9, 2022)

long time, no type 



the moonwell island library


i was thinking of making it into a building library *you know... a house*, when i get back onto my island.....  

which would look best, i wonder.....



i want to make my japanese island ref's house into a camp cabin house....

cause i wanted to store the japanese island items in the new ref house, his house but now i'm thinking that i don't have to do that for that to happen.....


hmmm....


but then i thought that maple is taking care of the library all by herself & might want help....


but that's what i wanted to do..... hmmmm.... *again*


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 10, 2022)

this is where i was thinking of moving my japanese island's ref's house to make a camp cabin houses.... *the house in the top corner*

is it a good place? :3


----------



## Aiyaru (Sep 10, 2022)

TheRevienne said:


> If anyone has the time, and would like to, I would love some feedback on my main island. I'm considering remodeling it for the 3rd time but I'm not too sure. I keep seeing other peoples islands and they're so pretty, kinda feel like mine is a bit bland, but anyway, DA is below, if you'd like to take a look at Tarasaigh
> 
> View attachment 365308


I love how it looks! We also have 2 villagers in common in Apollo and Whitney.


----------



## TheRevienne (Sep 10, 2022)

Aiyaru said:


> I love how it looks! We also have 2 villagers in common in Apollo and Whitney.


Thank you  I did end up remodelling anyway which I'm a lot happier with, Apollo also moved away so I only have Whitney now


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 11, 2022)

ra's new look *her nickname is Megumi *megu for short*

the making of the camp cabin house


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 11, 2022)

I’m stuck with this room and was hoping that someone might give me their opinion.

For context, this is the left room. I’m trying to make it into a pharmacy. The overall theme of this house is department store. The green slashed area is going to be a vaccination area once I unlock the partition diy for this player. 







 What I’m having trouble with is the wallpaper. Originally, I was going to use this empty shelves wall so I could hang medical accessories on it. Basically, make it seem more busy without taking up floor space. However, now I’m starting to worry that it won’t look good. Should I pick a different wallpaper?


----------



## TheRevienne (Sep 11, 2022)

It's been a while since I posted in here but Tarasaigh has gone through it's 3rd major renovation, and I'm so much happier with it now. Check out the progress below:





Original Map













The map after today, near enough done apart from doing a few cosmetic things like flowers, items etc.




Also as an additional thing, I lost my bunny of 11 years, Kirby, back in May, and I wanted to make a tribute for him in the game, so this is his little area near my house. I can sit with 'him' and still be with him, in a way <3









It's got most of his favorite, carrots and veggie biscuits, the only thing I can't get is bananas :/​


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 12, 2022)

update of ra/megumi's camp cabin house






 kitchen






 bedroom





the front





the start of MY garden


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 12, 2022)

final update on my garden


----------



## bestfriendsally (Sep 13, 2022)

i think my garden is finished now :0    :3


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 14, 2022)

I finished on of my players’ houses. Tart the Taurus owns a candy store and ice cream parlor. Her apartment is on the second floor.


Spoiler: Candy section















My favorite qr code. Mexican candy.





Spoiler: Ice cream














Spoiler: Public restroom



This section was surprisingly hard because of the location of the door.











Spoiler: Kitchen











Spoiler: Basement



All of the decorations and bookkeeping go here.








Spoiler: Apartment


----------



## Ruby Rose (Sep 25, 2022)

I've been hard at work on Arlia and I think a lot of my permanent spaces are finally set up! It's hard trying to go witchy/creepy without getting into too much...of a harry potter vibe? I hope the coziness of the island and the ability to still navigate pretty freely is good.

If anyone has suggestions for any of the blank spaces please let me know! Notably I'm working on the front of the museum and the top left waterfall with the bunny cafe area which has some small blank spaces. But I'm happy with how it's going so far!

I'd love if you visited and let me know what you think! The front room of my house is an apothecary of sorts and it took me the absolute longest to get the vibe right.

Dream Address is: DA-4570-3847-3596

villager home remodels are still in progress...rip


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 26, 2022)

Ruby Rose said:


> I've been hard at work on Arlia and I think a lot of my permanent spaces are finally set up! It's hard trying to go witchy/creepy without getting into too much...of a harry potter vibe? I hope the coziness of the island and the ability to still navigate pretty freely is good.
> 
> If anyone has suggestions for any of the blank spaces please let me know! Notably I'm working on the front of the museum and the top left waterfall with the bunny cafe area which has some small blank spaces. But I'm happy with how it's going so far!
> 
> ...


Hey. It could just be my device, but I keep getting the message that your DA doesn’t exist.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Sep 27, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> Hey. It could just be my device, but I keep getting the message that your DA doesn’t exist.


Oh weird! I'll check it tonight to make sure.

Edit: YUP, I had a digit wrong. Fixed it! I'll update the dream while I'm at it since villager remodels are done. Enjoy my spooky town and my bloodborne-esque villager running her clinic hehe~


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 28, 2022)

Ruby Rose said:


> I've been hard at work on Arlia and I think a lot of my permanent spaces are finally set up! It's hard trying to go witchy/creepy without getting into too much...of a harry potter vibe? I hope the coziness of the island and the ability to still navigate pretty freely is good.
> 
> If anyone has suggestions for any of the blank spaces please let me know! Notably I'm working on the front of the museum and the top left waterfall with the bunny cafe area which has some small blank spaces. But I'm happy with how it's going so far!
> 
> ...


I took at look at your island. It's very nice. I do get a fantasy/witchy vibe and it is easy to navigate. I really liked the entrance. I haven't seen one designed like that before. The museum looks nice as it is already, and I think that the rock garden that you're trying to build will compliment it. Maybe you can add some broken ruin pillars to continue the theme.

As for suggestions, I have a few. Part of the reason why you might feel that something is missing could be due to a lack of path or natural arrangements? I understand that not everyone likes "the path" qr codes or has enough space for them, but perhaps you can use the wooden step qr code that you have a bit more often. Here's an example:




The picture above looks a bit empty and like it could be a transitional area from the incline to your garden with bunnies. If you place a zig zaging path similar to the picture shown below, then I think that it will look nice.



Add some decorations like you did here, and I think that it will look even better.


Some other enchanted forest ideas that I can think of are a star-gazing area or a herb garden. Here's how someone did their herb garden. Unfortunately, I can't find the source.




There's an empty patch of land by your beach side stalls. I don't know what you plan to create there, but perhaps a bistro table with chairs can be a filler for that spot.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Sep 28, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> I took at look at your island. It's very nice. I do get a fantasy/witchy vibe and it is easy to navigate. I really liked the entrance. I haven't seen one designed like that before. The museum looks nice as it is already, and I think that the rock garden that you're trying to build will compliment it. Maybe you can add some broken ruin pillars to continue the theme.
> 
> As for suggestions, I have a few. Part of the reason why you might feel that something is missing could be due to a lack of path or natural arrangements? I understand that not everyone likes "the path" qr codes or has enough space for them, but perhaps you can use the wooden step qr code that you have a bit more often. Here's an example:
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh thank you! I love ALL those ideas. I never thought of an herb garden before! And yeah I'll add a bit more pathing too, admittedly putting down paths is so frustrating for me so I always put it off ahaha~

The beach side area is in progress yes! Thinking about putting a little bakery there and strawberry patch with the budding red pansies that are in progress. Definitely gonna use all those ideas though! Thank you so much for such thoughtful remarks on my island!


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 22, 2022)

I recently finished the house for Vaughn, my Virgo star fragment collector. His house is themed as a store. I intentionally didn't make a clothing section because I didn't want to compete with Ables Sisters.



Spoiler: Entrance









Finding a qr code that didn't clash with both of these wallpapers was difficult. To be honest, I don't think that I did a good job, but it'll have to do for now.





Spoiler: Right room



I like how this one came out best.











Spoiler: Left room



My least favorite one to design.











Spoiler: Back room














Spoiler: Second floor














Spoiler: Basement


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> I recently finished the house for Vaughn, my Virgo star fragment collector. His house is themed as a store. I intentionally didn't make a clothing section because I didn't want to compete with Ables Sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i actually think your entrance room looks quite nice! everything goes together well imo.  the entire house looks stunning, though! the right and upstairs rooms are definitely my favourites.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 23, 2022)

xara said:


> i actually think your entrance room looks quite nice! everything goes together well imo.  the entire house looks stunning, though! the right and upstairs rooms are definitely my favourites.


Thank you so much! That’s reassuring to hear.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 8, 2022)

i had a thought.... when i put these flowers onto my next island, when i get my 2nd switch,








*i think i remember that the flowers at the back are my 2nd island flowers... but i may have to recheck sometime....* *edit at 4:30 pm o 12/11/22: yes, the back part of the flower bed is for hoshifuri island*



i wonder what i could put in this area, instead, when that time comes...


----------

